# Sticky  How to spot a fake Tissot



## seanpiper

I ran a search on Photobucket today to see what Tissots I could find. Surprisingly the number of fakes was astonishing!!! I thought it might be useful to post the images here as a reference.

These range from the very good to the VERY bad!!! You be the judge:

*BALLADE*










The immediate giveaway is the lack of detail of the bezel. Additionally the bracelet just isn't quite right.

*PRC100*










If a model like this ever existed, I'm yet to see one. Plus the bezel seems overly heavy.

*PRC200*










Being our number one top seller I'm not surprised to see this being copied. The giveaway is the spacing of the lettering and chrono dials. It's all a little too tight on this one. Having said that, it's a much better fake than...










Apart from the dial spacing being out of whack, the tachymeter dial is virtually upside down!! It's probably not an issue though as the chrono likely doesn't even work?!?

*T-TOUCH*










Took me a long time and a lot of cross checking, but this is certainly a copy, albeit a very good one! The faults lie with the hands and the dial. They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume

Plus if you were unlucky enough to end up with one of these, I could almost guarantee touching the glass would do diddily sqaut!


----------



## feenix1363

Very educational, thanks for taking the time to sort these out.


----------



## seanpiper

And another I spotted on eBay...

*PRS200*










The chrono dials show the wrong read outs. ie: The three o'clock dial shows a 24 counter, but this watch doesn't use a 24 hour counter.

Also on the real deal the date window sits on the middle of the tachy counter. This one has it squeezed up inside the printing.

Again, it's not bad as I had to look closely. This had two bids on it, and I've reported this to eBay.


----------



## seanpiper

And these are just wrong on so many levels, you'd only have yourself to blame:


----------



## Otto Phan

seanpiper said:


> And another I spotted on eBay...
> 
> *PRS200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrono dials show the wrong read outs. ie: The three o'clock dial shows a 24 counter, but this watch doesn't use a 24 hour counter.
> 
> Also on the real deal the date window sits on the middle of the tachy counter. This one has it squeezed up inside the printing.
> 
> Again, it's not bad as I had to look closely. This had two bids on it, and I've reported this to eBay.


I think it's been pulled. I had it on watch because I thought it looked kind of salty but just didn't have the time to look closely. As I recall, it had a bunch of packaging that looked authentic too.


----------



## Otto Phan

seanpiper said:


> And these are just wrong on so many levels, you'd only have yourself to blame:


They just murder the chrono dials on these. I can't even figure this one out. As you said though, no matter as the chrono prolly doesn't even work....


----------



## leewmeister

Many thanks, Sean. I'll make this a sticky to keep it available for future reference.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

I'm surprised there are no Seastar copies... interesting info for sure though, great post.


----------



## Chibitul Smecher

Otto Phan said:


> They just murder the chrono dials on these. I can't even figure this one out. As you said though, no matter as the chrono prolly doesn't even work....


if they go though all this trouble to make a fake watch, and are able to make dials and cases that look pretty close to the real thing, then why don't they pay attention to details and get the chrono dials right? how hard can it be?


----------



## stevenlau

seanpiper said:


> *T-TOUCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a long time and a lot of cross checking, but this is certainly a copy, albeit a very good one! The faults lie with the hands and the dial. They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume
> 
> Plus if you were unlucky enough to end up with one of these, I could almost guarantee touching the glass would do diddily sqaut!


I just got this exact watch from an authorized dealer and it looks exactly the same as this picture. I am afraid I got a fake. But the pictures on the tissot website also looks the same. So exactly what is fake about this? Thanks.


----------



## seanpiper

> They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume


As above.


----------



## watcher_sg

wow. i had to really stop and observe the difference. Thanks alot guys! this is really informative. But if you were to buy an authentic watch from retailers, they would have some sort of official document to back it up right? or are these are common online?


----------



## stevenlau

seanpiper said:


> As above.


The picture on the tissot website also has a similar zigzag pattern due to light reflection. There are no white outline on the hands. This is where I am confused.


----------



## jay3429

To be perfectly honest, I'm pretty new to Tissot, as in, I hadn't heard of this brand until 2 weeks ago. Anyways, I don't understand, even from the close up pics why they some of these are fakes. Maybe I'm just missing details from my lower resolution screen and poor lighting...but it seems fairly difficult to discern any difference. I assume there are fake Le Locles floating around because they seem to be highly sought after, but how would someone know that one had a fake, given that person did not buy from an AD?


----------



## mr00jimbo

jay3429 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm pretty new to Tissot, as in, I hadn't heard of this brand until 2 weeks ago. Anyways, I don't understand, even from the close up pics why they some of these are fakes. Maybe I'm just missing details from my lower resolution screen and poor lighting...but it seems fairly difficult to discern any difference. I assume there are fake Le Locles floating around because they seem to be highly sought after, but how would someone know that one had a fake, given that person did not buy from an AD?


Yeah I just heard of them too and I quite like the PRC200! But I am concerned; I don't wanna pay absurd prices at the dealers and especially with the exchange rate, but I don't want to get ripped off!


----------



## seanpiper

mr00jimbo said:


> Yeah I just heard of them too and I quite like the PRC200! But I am concerned; I don't wanna pay absurd prices at the dealers and especially with the exchange rate, but I don't want to get ripped off!


This is another reason why it's a good idea to look up your local AD and buy from them. Takes all the worry out of it.

Feel free to buy from a grey dealer, but you run the risk of not knowing exactly what you're getting.


----------



## amel dw-5xxx

Hello.

Can someone tell me, do watch shown below is fake or no?


















it has written on case back:M172/272 RKR-BC 17936

Thank you,


----------



## danubio.ge

Hi! I'm new here, and I'm willing to learn more about all the interesting issues being discussed in this topic. I would like to start with a practical an well known problem: in your opinion, is this a fake or genuine?

<http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TISSOT-PRC200-660Ft-1-10-Split-Second-Precision-Watch_W0QQitemZ310145683284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item48361f8f54&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A30>

All the best,
Danubio


----------



## Oswald56

Hi Sean,

Take a look at this "PRC 200 look-alike":

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=285957

Allthough the brand is not Tissot, it seems very good detailed.
What do think about this?

I am just at the point of buying my first Tissot (a PRC 200 - White dial-brown strap) but I will go for the real thing! (So don't worry in "down under" ;-) )

Regards,
Oswald


----------



## seanpiper

Oswald56 said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Take a look at this "PRC 200 look-alike":
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=285957
> 
> Allthough the brand is not Tissot, it seems very good detailed.
> What do think about this?
> 
> I am just at the point of buying my first Tissot (a PRC 200 - White dial-brown strap) but I will go for the real thing! (So don't worry in "down under" ;-) )
> 
> Regards,
> Oswald


This has been sent to Tissot HQ for investigation. Looking at the Citole website, they're fairly blatant in the designs they copy!!

Sean


----------



## Oswald56

Ok Sean, would be interesting in keeping us informed in this threat. That is - of course - if the information is public.

I also found these:

http://forums.watchnet.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=321906&rid=0

http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?10,110536,110536

Maybe they are of use to you.

Regards,
oswald


----------



## AAWATCHES

How about this one  Is it authentic?


----------



## kethaha

OMG, I am scared of buying watches online now. Do you guys know a good website that is guaranteed to be genuine? I have a few websites on my bookmark right now, as I was planning to buy one, but now I am not so sure!


----------



## strongbow

Hello all, i have a prs200 which i bought from a car boot for £2.00 (knocked him down from a fiver because it needed a new battery!!)
i couldn't believe my luck when i saw it sitting there, no strap but no problem, my g10 strap fits it fine. the guy said he bought a job lot from a police auction, anyway i bought the watch and the guy thought he had got the upper hand by proudly showing me his wrist and saying " i kept the timex for myself". 
i love the watch and wear it quite often, the only niggle is the bezel has had a hard life, can these be bought and replaced easily?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*2 Quid?!!!! *

Blimey....that's a bit of a result :-! I know people who've been to police auctions, and it's silly what you can find there, for hardly any money at all!!

As for replacing the bezel?? I can't see why it couldn't be done, but it won't be cheap if you send it back to Tissot!!

May be worth looking at an online parts co' like Cousins...... http://www.cousinsuk.com/

who may be able to source one for you?!!


----------



## strongbow

pics now in tissot forum.........


----------



## dwaze

Otto Phan said:


> They just murder the chrono dials on these. I can't even figure this one out. As you said though, no matter as the chrono prolly doesn't even work....


3-5-7-6-11 LOL :-x


----------



## Jamble

http://www.pp-watch.com/goods.php?id=169 - Pay attention to the movement


----------



## dornier

How to spot a fake Tissot T-touch? Do the fake ones have the touch technology? Altimeter, Meteo, etc.? Just want to make sure the one I have is not fake.

With mine, all of the touch functions work as stated in the manual.

Thanks,

GP


----------



## LUW

If everything works then it's original.


----------



## suparobg

How can I tell if this is real or not Any indicators to look for on the Seastar 660 model


----------



## r0el

I just came across some Le Locle watches at http://cgi.ebay.nl/T-Classic-Le-Loc...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item335721327b

Seeing the price I thing they are too good to be true but how to tell they're not genuine? The seller says they are..... ;-)


----------



## LUW

Ain't that the starting price for an auction?


----------



## r0el

LUW said:


> Ain't that the starting price for an auction?


No it's a buy-now auction. Anyone familiar with non authentic le locle's?
Besides: A Swiss watch coming from Hong-Kong?


----------



## suparobg

All the watches on the website are REPLICA'S


----------



## Jamble

fake T60.1.587.33


----------



## ferroburak

Hi,
I consider buying a tissot from ebay:







http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-VINTAGE-TISSOT-SEASTAR-16JEWEL-WIND-WRIST-WATCH_W0QQitemZ220513010436QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item3357998304

What's the "wind" mentioned in the name? Is this fake?

Thanks.


----------



## suparobg

it is a mechanical manual movement. You have to wind it up it is not automatic or batteriy powered


----------



## blairtolar

With all due respect, why would someone copy a Tissot. Yes, a fine watch; a very fine watch. But at actual price points,...... paaaleeeeze! These can be had from AD's at minimum 20-25% off retail; never worn, tags, boxws, matching papers, etc. If you don't have a good AD, I do. PM me if anyone wants a hookup on a Tissot.


----------



## LUW

If people copy _batteries_ why wouldn't they make fake Tissots?


----------



## orbster556

Hello all,

I am thinking of purchasing one of the following Le Locles: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-T-CLASSIC-L...emQQptZWristwatches?hash=item27ad5b1c39#payId

I gather it might be difficult to determine authenticity only by looking at a listing, but I would appreciate any comments or suggestions even if they come with caveats or qualifiers.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jip

I think all those ones from China are fake.

Check out this website:
http://www.watchestrade.com/Tissot-Le-Locle-T41148333.html#BigPic

....notice that its a replica and the picture is the same one in the ebay listing


----------



## orbster556

Thanks for the heads up...I'm probably going to assume that they are not legitimate. Suppose the price was a little too good to be true.

If you wouldn't mind providing further assistance, I was looking at the following two watches:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Watches-Locle-Automaric-Watch/dp/B002I4AMAO/ref=pd_sbs_watch_2

I noticed that they have different part numbers; what are the practical differences between the two?

Thanks again for any help that you might be able to provide.


----------



## madrian

Hi guys,

First of all, hello its a new member here... and to this field. I have a major in physics and hence its not surprising that I am very much interested in mechanical watches!

I have just bought my first watch and I have been wondering whether my new Tissot Le Locle T41.1.317.31 authentic. I have been surfing the internet and found this forum full of awesome people that have enough knowledge and experiences.

I bought my watch from Jomashop.com for usd775 (38% discounted from original price). My doubt started since I realized that the seconds hand and the 'pendulum' are in black and gold color, respectively, rather than silver as shown in Tissot website. It has a serial number of L168/268-1QKN/HA/29354S. So far the watch is working fine although the 'pendulum' produce sort of friction sounds when rotating.

I wonder if someone can help me? thank you!


----------



## samgher

I bought a Tissot PRC-200 in Ebay, and after a detailed inspection found that it was fake. The watch came with box, papers, and warranty card shipped from Hong Kong. The seller swear that it is genuine, but it isn't.

Inside has a ETA quartz movement (as the genuine), so you must take care about the following recommendations.

Here are some details to spot a fake PRC-200.

1. Hands attaching points.

The genuine has chrome attaching points in each hand.









The fake has painted attaching points and poor finished. Check the borders of the "T" shape center seconds hand and poor border painting.









2. Incorrect inner bezel numbers and text spacing

The text in the genuine watch is centered.









The text in the fake is too close to the crystal gasket









3. Small hands shape

The genuine has sharper edges and perfect finish.









The fake has irregular shape and rough finish.









4. Leather strap

The genuine has a flat strap.









The fake has a padded strap (too thick).









5. Hands and dial lume

The genuine has lume on hour markings and hands.









The fake has lume only in hour and minute hands.









6. Deployment buckle

Genuine has only stainless steel engraving









Fake has "BI" incorrect lettering engraving. Poor polished.


----------



## zorbas

Hello I am new to this post and like many other I would like someones insight on this Tissot watch. The question is if its fake or not.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TISSOT-SQUARE...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item3a561186c2


----------



## samgher

*Re: How to spot a fake Tissot PRC-200*

*Here is the comparison of the genuine and fake boxes and papers*

1. Box - Front 

Genuine
Perfect shape of the letters









Fake
Overflowed lettering 









2. Box - Rear

Genuine
Precise "Tissot" printing. Check also the spaces between black and white parts.









Fake
Poor printing. Incorrect box spacing (black and white parts)









3. Box - Inside

Genuine









Fake
Poor printing









4. Box - Side

Genuine has the "do not discard" sign










5. Warranty cards

Genuine
High quality printing









Fake
Poor printing. Check the dots.


----------



## Schumacherfan

How about this: recently purchased at Jomashop:

Also any feedback on Jomashop in general would be helpful. I am new to Watchuseek website. But I would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

It looks fine to me, and altho I havn't used Jomashop, I've heard that they are ok......so enjoy your watch


----------



## kauebm

*Tissot Seastar 1000 - NEW and Authentic?*

Hi guys, I could really use your help with this one: do you think that this Seastar 1000, that is being advertised as *new, unworn and authentic*, is the real deal?

I can't tell, so the expert's opinion would be crucial! :-s

Thanks a lot!

Kauê


----------



## kauebm

*Re: Tissot Seastar 1000 - NEW and Authentic?*



kauebm said:


> Hi guys, I could really use your help with this one: do you think that this Seastar 1000, that is being advertised as *new, unworn and authentic*, is the real deal?
> 
> I can't tell, so the expert's opinion would be crucial! :-s
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kauê


Anyone?


----------



## c.k.

Hi Guys,

this is probably a fake, what do you think?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Do you own this watch?? What makes you say it's a fake??

Have a look at this... https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2742766#poststop

The dial on your pics looks ok....I'm not immediately seeing any obvious flaws in it (someone else might?) but the date doesn't seem to fit the window very well, and compared to the pic in the link, the crown is different, as is the caseback........engraved as opposed to see-through, and not sure they produced one with that colour dial??

So yes, I'd have to say this isn't an original!!


----------



## c.k.

I found it for a really low price without a word about the watch - and I didn't found this model anywhere. But you found it - it's one beautiful watch.

I was also scared of the date + engraving on the caseback is pretty shallow. But maybe it's a different model ?

What do you say?


----------



## John in AR

Any confirmation on real or fake? I didn't realize counterfeits were so prevalent until today. (Unfortunately, I got the watch yesterday... :-( )

I intentionally stopped the chrono second hand at the 9:00 position so the name lettering could be better seen. The 1/10th second hand does work; I just caught it right at the zero time when I stopped the timer hand.




























Any help (one way or the other) would be appreciated.

Thanks
John


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

At first glance it looks ok.....where did you buy it from??


----------



## John in AR

Off ebay. I don't typically buy watches off ebay, at least nothing higher-end than orients or occationally old vintage stuff, but the seller had a 100% positive history, so I did this time.

The model number claimed is T17.1.486.55. In the little pre-purchase checking I did, they typically run $250-$300 at jomashop & such, so this one at $213 seemed like a good price without being "too" good.

Is there a way to confirm authenticity for certain? Thanks


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

John in AR said:


> Off ebay. I don't typically buy watches off ebay, at least nothing higher-end than orients or occationally old vintage stuff, but the seller had a 100% positive history, so I did this time.
> 
> The model number claimed is T17.1.486.55. In the little pre-purchase checking I did, they typically run $250-$300 at jomashop & such, so this one at $213 seemed like a good price without being "too" good.
> 
> Is there a way to confirm authenticity for certain? Thanks


Compare it to another model perhaps, but probably the best way would be to take it into an AD and get them to check it out!!


----------



## janfjor

Does anyone know if e-bay seller Timeparadise is a trustworthy one? At the autctions they state that their watches are 100% authentic, but i know that tissot does not sell through the internet.


----------



## Cressi

John in AR said:


> Any confirmation on real or fake? I didn't realize counterfeits were so prevalent until today. (Unfortunately, I got the watch yesterday... :-( )
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> I'm not a watch guru, but by comparing it to my PRS 200, it could be fake.
> 
> I own a PRS200 bought from AD in Austria. I know it could be in better shape.. owned it for 10 years now.
> 
> Here are the pics. The back logo just seems a bit more complex on my watch, on the strap PRS 200 - the zeros are not perfectly round. The 350 mark is not on the same position, and in general all letters seem a bit thicker.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong here..


----------



## John in AR

Cressi - thanks. After comparing it to your pics, I still honestly can't tell real or fake - your pics actually make me lean more toward 'genuine'. So that tells me mine is either genuine or a good enough fake that I can't tell the difference; and so I'm just going with the assumption of genuineness. If I were going to sell it to someone, I'd be more concerned with it, but since I plan to keep it, I figure to just stay happy with it as is.

Lesson learned, though. AD's from now on. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jefnando

Greetings, I am interested in this tissot but the price seem very very low so i suspect that it might be a fake but i PMed the seller and he replied that it is genuine... what is your take? Is this a good bet?:think:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=31387&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## c.k.

jefnando said:


> Greetings, I am interested in this tissot but the price seem very very low so i suspect that it might be a fake but i PMed the seller and he replied that it is genuine... what is your take? Is this a good bet?:think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110508235979&Category=31387&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


Hi. I don't know about the watch, but the seller is completely unreliable. 0 comment and photos. Someone who can take photos like that definitely wouldn't signed them in that way (it looks like using 'paint' software...). And on other auction he has photos with completely different signatures. In my opinion - it's not worth it.


----------



## Davidkoh

jefnando said:


> Greetings, I am interested in this tissot but the price seem very very low so i suspect that it might be a fake but i PMed the seller and he replied that it is genuine... what is your take? Is this a good bet?:think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110508235979&Category=31387&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


Never buy anything you expect to be genuine from china  Or things you expect to work .


----------



## jefnando

c.k. said:


> Hi. I don't know about the watch, but the seller is completely unreliable. 0 comment and photos. Someone who can take photos like that definitely wouldn't signed them in that way (it looks like using 'paint' software...). And on other auction he has photos with completely different signatures. In my opinion - it's not worth it.


I was initially confused because the seller has 0 comments, so i thought it was one of the moves that new sellers use so that they can get more comments and raise their ratings.



Davidkoh said:


> Never buy anything you expect to be genuine from china  Or things you expect to work .


well, thats not exactly true though.. Seagulls and some other chinese brands are genuine and they work pretty well.

I did some research while waiting for reply in this forum and found that i can actually get a fake tissot lelocle for less than 90dollars shipped(EMS). So i guess I'd better get a tissot from a more reliable source if i want an authentic one. thanks guys!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

samgher said:


> The fake has a padded strap (too thick).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hands and dial lume
> 
> 6. Deployment buckle
> 
> Genuine has only stainless steel engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake has "BI" incorrect lettering engraving. Poor polished.


My strap is not padded, but I bought it from an authorized/ginuine Tissot Jeweler and it says "BI" on the strap. Did i get ripped off by an authorized dealer?


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

My strap is not padded, but I bought it from an authorized/ginuine Tissot Jeweler and it says "BI" on the strap. Did i get ripped off by an authorized dealer?


----------



## sci

I check several watches in AD store and all they have "BI" on the clasp. Personally I don't see any sense for faker to _add_ something, which is not present in the original. Why - to make the fake more recognizable? I think it was "BI" on the original they intend to copy, that's why it is there in the fakes too.


----------



## QF6228

I purchased a watch from this fella, After reading about the fakes in here im a little sceptic about the watch being from China. Should I be scared???
Thanks Damien

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Ch...dZViewItemQQptZAU_Watches?hash=item4ced3f850b


----------



## palmag

John in AR,
I'm no expert on watches, I do have the PRS200 (bought from an AD many,many years ago) just like yours except my chronos are silver. From the pic you posted and the one that Cressi posted and by holding my watch to them I can see no differences.

I believe you may have the genuine article.


----------



## SirDucky

I just bought the same watch from the same guy. So.....I would like to know as well. Can anybody say if they are fake or not? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## eurocopter

just spotted this on ebay while browsing around... fake Tissot TXL chrono
TXL in post 36 is little different, this seems to have even worse dial, silver chrono hands instead of black etc.

pics from auction 270562241602 http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u104/d77lv/*****slap.gif










=========================================================
this is real dial for comparison, quickly found roman numerals variety, but you get the idea. lot of things wrong with the dial









=========================================================

we continue with the fake



















bracelet doesn't look right, polished pieces are too rounded, in real they are more flat, and T on clasp is deep, not laser marked like this










small screws on the back










=========================================================
real caseback for comparison









=========================================================


----------



## SirDucky

QF6228 said:


> I purchased a watch from this fella, After reading about the fakes in here im a little sceptic about the watch being from China. Should I be scared???
> Thanks Damien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Chronograph-Mens-Tissot-Watch-T17-1-486-33_W0QQitemZ330397877515QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Watches?hash=item4ced3f850b


Did you receive your watch yet? If so, how do you like it? Do you suspect it is a fake, or is it authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## QF6228

SirDucky said:


> Did you receive your watch yet? If so, how do you like it? Do you suspect it is a fake, or is it authentic?
> 
> Thanks!


No not yet, How about you? Once I get the watch I will post some pics to see if anyone here can tell me if its real or fake. Its for a great price and the guy seems to have plenty of positive feed back on hes watches.
The thing that scares me most is the price and from china. But I guess not everything from China is fake .....

Damien


----------



## SirDucky

QF6228 said:


> No not yet, How about you? Once I get the watch I will post some pics to see if anyone here can tell me if its real or fake. Its for a great price and the guy seems to have plenty of positive feed back on hes watches.
> The thing that scares me most is the price and from china. But I guess not everything from China is fake .....
> 
> Damien


Well....I just received my watch today. The shipping was good and carefully packed. The box looks great and authentic. The watch also looks good, but I have just one concern with the lume at the 12:00 position. It is just not a perfect circle, it looks like it overfilled the circle a little bit. Also, the band feels a little stiff to me. Not as smooth when you move it like I remember in the jewelry store. So that's about all of my concerns really. Overall the watch looks pretty good. If feels heavy, it lights up in all the right places when I turn out the lights. I'm wondering if these just didn't make it through the quality control department and was sold at a steep discount for some minor flaws. (just a thought)

I also took it to the jewelry store and they said that it was probably authentic.....however the only real way to verify was to send it in to Tissot and have them take a look. (obviously, I'm not going to do that)

So.....I am about 98% sure that I have an authentic Tissot watch. (and trust me, that 2% of not knowing is killing me!)

I would never buy a Tissot like this again. Live and learn.


----------



## QF6228

I don't have mine yet, it's due to arrive today, as soon as I do I'll post some pics up for us all to have a look.


----------



## QF6228

Ok I finally got my watch today, It was very well packed I have a strong feeling that the watch is the real deal.
I guess I am concerned about the price I payed $260au, I have been to many jewellers to look at the watch and cannot get it under 500...
I have taken some photos to see if some of you tissot gurus can try and confirm that shes aunthentic, And also put Sirduckys;-) mide at ease.....


































































Not to mention the wife is very very happy with it...

Thanks guys/girls

Damien


----------



## bigbrother54

this is a Tissot That I purchased and am trying to find out if it is genuine or not. i have owned several,several Tissots and have always been very proud and happy of them but this one has me scarred. give me your feedback,lol.
#*1* bigbrother54 
Member

Join Date: Apr 2010
Posts: 10








*Tissot pr100 authentic or not* 







*Pr100 tissot concern* 






I RECENTLY PURCHASED A TISSOT PR100 AND AM VERY CONCERNED AS TO IT'S AUTHENTICITY. ON THE FACE OF THE WATCH IT SAYS PR100 AND UNDER THAT IT SAYS SAPHIR AND NOT SAPPHIRE. ON THE BOTTOM OF THE FACE IT SAYS SWISS AND NOT SWISS MADE. THE BACK OF THE WATCH HAS BEEN REMOVED SO AS TO SEE THE MECHANICAL GUTS AND WHAT YOU SEE IS A CIRCUIT BOARD AND NOT THE USUAL GEARS. I AM VERY CONFUSED AND CONCERNED IN REGARDS TO IT BEING A HOOK. IF YOU CAN HELP IN LETTING ME KNOW ANYTHING AT ALL I WOULD BE GRATEFUL. I HAVE TRIED TO AD 3 PICTURES BUT DON'T KNOW IF THEY WILL TAKE OR NOT SEEINGS HOW THIS IS MY FIRST THREAD HERE. IF THEY DON'T YOU CAN SEE ALL OF THE PICS ON EBAY ITEM # 150433384599. PLEASE LET ME KNOW SOMETHING IF YOU can.

​​
​


----------



## SirDucky

Thank you QF6228 ( Damien ), for taking the time to post up some pics of your new watch. I'm glad that you think it is authentic, it makes me feel a little better about my purchase. 

I sent a message to the guy on ebay that I purchase my watch from, and let him know of my concerns. He responded within just a few hours, and said I was more than welcome to take it to Tissot dealer and have it checked out. Also, if there was anything wrong with the watch he would be glad to compensate me for it, or lastly if I wasn't 100% satisfied with the watch to send it back to him for a refund. Wow.....talk about great customer service. So.....between his response, and yours....I think I/we got ourselves a pretty nice watch. Cool! It looks like there might be some good deals on the bay in a sea of bad sellers.

Please...anyone feel free to chime in on QF6228's pictures.

Thoughts....concerns......anything........bueller.


----------



## jacobss

*T-TOUCH*










Took me a long time and a lot of cross checking, but this is certainly a copy, albeit a very good one! The faults lie with the hands and the dial. They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume

Plus if you were unlucky enough to end up with one of these, I could almost guarantee touching the glass would do diddily squat!!

Never fear T Touch lovers! I did a bit more research into fake T Touch Expert watches. If you go to this link http://www.watchestrade.com/Tissot-T-Touch-Expert-T0134204420100.html you will see the picture of the supposed "fake" but I found it to be the identical photo on the Tissot web page complete with the same time and altitude. Then I sent them an email asking the difference between the real thing etc and they sent me back the genuine fake pictures saying there is little difference!! Ha I want one of these for a laugh LOL!! I hope I can attach the real fake pictures to this post... Then you can compare them to the URL above and let me know what you think...


----------



## SirDucky

Hey Damien, (QF6228)

Did you take your watch to your jeweler yet to have it sized? I was just wondering if they could verify the authenticity of the watch. I'm thinking about purchasing another watch as a gift from the same seller again. 

Thanks


----------



## QF6228

SirDucky said:


> Hey Damien, (QF6228)
> 
> Did you take your watch to your jeweler yet to have it sized? I was just wondering if they could verify the authenticity of the watch. I'm thinking about purchasing another watch as a gift from the same seller again.
> 
> Thanks


I have taken the watch to the jeweler and the watch is good, It is 100% Identical to the one they had, I could not spot no difference what so ever I'm happy with the watch it looks great.

I made the mistake of buying the watch at a buy now price, What i didn't realise is that the same watch also gos on auction for allot cheaper final price so do that option instead if you didn't already

Have a good one.


----------



## levi

I have a question related to the authenticity of what are being called 'vintage' Tissot watches.

I have found quite a few older Tissot's on ebay that I really like, but have no basis on which to judge them for authenticity. So I thought I'd join this forum to ask some more informed people before making any purchases.

Please help if you can.

Not sure how long this Ebay ad will be up, so here is the link, then I'll attempt to upload the pics.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360258002849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


















I have also found this one:







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405706233


----------



## brightsky

I'm in the market for a Le Locle. There are a few ebay sellers from China selling them for under $200. Are those all fakes? So far I haven't seen negative feedbacks but the prices seem too good to be true.


----------



## Ridiculous

brightsky said:


> I'm in the market for a Le Locle. There are a few ebay sellers from China selling them for under $200. Are those all fakes? So far I haven't seen negative feedbacks but the prices seem too good to be true.


I'm in the same boat with You. To be honest, have been for two months now. I have studied most of those "extraordinaly cheap items" and the feedback of the sellers. So far I have seen that Le Locle feedback is almost 100% positive, the same however doesn't aplly to quartz watches(PRC 200).

As discussed in other topics (Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^ and Tissot watches on eBay from Hong Kong) this could mean that either it is economically not lucrative to make replicas of Le Locle (with automatic and visible movement) or that buyers are simply satisfied with the look of the watch and don't bother to check with the AD.

I think that at least the Le Locles above $220 or so are legit. However, the $130 -$200 range seems to be more doubtful. Most sellers within that range have very few feedback (but it may also be a way of gaining quickly more feedback).

I am thinking of taking my chances with a "under $200" Le Locle, but I need to gather a bit more courage. 

If You have decided, let me know!


----------



## CanuckBassist

Should I expect Amazon Featured Merchants to possibly be just as shady as eBay sellers? One of them is selling the PRC200 for the same price as Amazon. Amazon won't ship to Canada even though it says they do on their product page, so now I'm considering buying from the merchant. This particular merchant (Savvy Watch) only has feedback dating to January though, and that worries me. :think:


----------



## sci

brightsky said:


> I'm in the market for a Le Locle. There are a few ebay sellers from China selling them for under $200. Are those all fakes? So far I haven't seen negative feedbacks but the prices seem too good to be true.


I think it's impossible to be legit with this price range. Or they are, but with this parallel - you see a "brand new BMW 320 for just $8000" advert. I would say it is stolen or damaged and then cosmetically repaired, or there is horrible damnation oppressing it. In other words - there should be something wrong! Tissot is one of the watch brands with widest AD presence around the World. Why to take such a risk and not buy from official store?


----------



## nmbcatega2

i have a problem with a tissot seastar wich i don"t konw if it is an genuine tissot, can you help me please?
Is this a fake tissot????


----------



## nmbcatega2

no one.... nothing??


----------



## phengliekai

QF6228 said:


> Ok I finally got my watch today, It was very well packed I have a strong feeling that the watch is the real deal.
> I guess I am concerned about the price I payed $260au, I have been to many jewellers to look at the watch and cannot get it under 500...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the wife is very very happy with it...
> 
> Thanks guys/girls
> 
> Damien


FAKE. 1st pic, notice the silver TISSOT logo box lining imprint. Too shiny and metalic. The original is more grey, smooth textured and isn't as flakey.

The rest of the pics: The chronograph 0's are oblong shaped and not slender, "or straighter" at the sides.

And notice the characteristic gritty brushed metal finish on the back of the link faces and sides.

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## soulzero

Anyone have experience with http://www.watchshop.com/ ?
I would like to buy my PRC200 over there, it definatly looks legit to me, but i figure i'd go ahead and just ask anyway.

Regards.


----------



## phengliekai

JohnnyMonkey said:


> At first glance it looks ok.....where did you buy it from??


:roll:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

phengliekai said:


> :roll:


Thanks for pointing this out, and I also appreciate the :roll: which I don't think was warranted as what you highlighted *clearly *says 'quick glance' but I didn't study the picture for any amount of time!!

You seem to have a very abbrasive manner, which really is starting to be quite wearing....literally, and is not welcome on here!! :-|


----------



## phengliekai

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, and I also appreciate the :roll: which I don't think was warranted as what you highlighted *clearly *says 'quick glance' but I didn't study the picture for any amount of time!!
> 
> You seem to have a very abbrasive manner, which really is starting to be quite wearing....literally, and is not welcome on here!!
> \


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

phengliekai said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


Well, I tried to be nice, but I'm obviously wasting my time as you seem to be a complete assh*le with a major chip on your shoulder <|

I wonder how many other forum members your going to p*ss off over the next few days....the list is growing!!

Shame, as the info you provided is helpfull, just your manner isn't!!


----------



## phengliekai

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Well, I tried to be nice, but I'm obviously wasting my time as you seem to be a complete assh*le with a major chip on your shoulder <|
> 
> I wonder how many other forum members your going to p*ss off over the next few days....the list is growing!!
> 
> Shame, as the info you provided is helpfull, just your manner isn't!!


Dude relax. You Brits are always miserable and emotional, you know, being stuck on that overcast little island. But don't be incessantly angry about it.

Lighten up - will ya?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

phengliekai said:


> Dude relax. You Brits are always miserable and emotional, you know, being stuck on that overcast little island. But don't be incessantly angry about it.
> 
> Lighten up - will ya?


Me lighten up???? lol, that's funny.....it's not me that's just come on a new forum calling people stupid, and saying 'hilarious' when someone's made a mistake by buying a fake etc etc.....A few of the others didn't react well to your comments, but I tried, in my usual way, to be nice, but hey, you threw it straight back.......nice one :roll:

As for being emotional and miserable, incessantly angry and stuck on an overcast little island.....well, there ya go again, nice friendly comments to endear you to the locals......you really are a barrell of laughs :-d :roll:


----------



## zakazak

there is a le locle for 200$ from the US.. that guy sells 10 of these le locles..

any ideas if this is fake or not?








http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-TISSOT-AUTOMATIC-Watch-LE-LOCLE-T41-1-423-33-/220604402040?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335d0c0978

thanks


----------



## sci

I am wondering, does Tissot audit unexpectedly the AD's and is it absolutely sure that AD listed in tissot.ch sells only genuine Tissots?


----------



## hiram

How about this one can you tell me if its a fake ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TISSOT-Men-...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item414fa4f31f

Thanks


----------



## mihaixp

hiram said:


> How about this one can you tell me if its a fake ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TISSOT-Men-Chronograph-Watch-T17-1-586-52-/280509084447?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item414fa4f31f
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for the delayed answer, but considering the facts that I've seen previous in this topic, I think it's a fake for a number of reasons:
1. Price
2. Second-hand is too long.
3. The "Swiss Made" writing at 6 o'clock it's rather big (I'm not very sure about this)
4. Painted washers.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Rimbaud

I was browsing ebay and came around this deal on the Tissot Quadrato:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-T-TREND-QU...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item19bc996157

Does anyone want contribute with a sobering opinion to a guy that probably is a bit deluded by the low price tag?
Thanks!


----------



## mleok

One thing worth looking at is Taobao, the chinese equivalent of eBay, to see what the obvious replica watches look like.

See my recent post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=3036749&postcount=55

about a replica of the Tissot Le Locle.


----------



## 6138

The easiest and sure way of detecting these false tissot of shangai is to listen to the machinery. 
Quite this very well imitated in the false ones, included the packing and the box of the clock, even to sphere except the machinery that late mas slow that the etasa 2824 I authenticate 
The false ones take a calibre to 21600, not to 28800

If his him locle sounds as his seiko 5 of rapidly it is false 
If it sounds mas rapidly almost it is sure that is real 

Test and they say to me


----------



## mleok

I am not sure the beat rate of the movement is a sufficient means of detecting fakes, there are Chinese ETA 2824-2 clones with 28800 beat rates, and I could certainly imagine one of the higher end replicas could be equipped with a Seagull or Hangzhou 2824 clone movement.

See the following post for how one might distinguish between a genuine ETA and a clone.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=206720


----------



## 6138

mleok said:


> I am not sure the beat rate of the movement is a sufficient means of detecting fakes, there are Chinese ETA 2824-2 clones with 28800 beat rates, and I could certainly imagine one of the higher end replicas could be equipped with a Seagull or Hangzhou 2824 clone movement.
> 
> See the following post for how one might distinguish between a genuine ETA and a clone.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=206720


The frequency is not in general a good method to discover falsifications, which happens is that in this particular case and I make concrete the forger who did everything very well forgot to put a máquina to 28.800 
In the particular case of this series of tissot if that is a good method because already they are made and arranged to the sale in and bay with the slow calibre

Test and they say to me


----------



## dev800

*Re: How to spot a fake Tissot PRC-200*

I bought a PRC200 (with white dial) from someone, he said that his friend bought it in China during a trip. He said that it is authentic.

I tried to compare the watch and the box to what shown in post #16 and #20, and noticed some differences:

1. It has the letters "BI" engraved in the buckle strap. However, in the post #45 other poster said his watch bought from AD also has the letter.

Other than that the watch seems to be correct: lume on hands and markings, tachymetre letters are centered, leather strap not padded, chronograph works,...

2. Back-side of the box: spacing between the black and white portions is equal, but the TISSOT letters are printed fine.

3. The Tissot marking inside the box, seems to be more silverish. In the attached picture it will look really silver due to the camera flash.

4. Bottom-side of the box: the mark "do not discard" is present, but there is also a hole at about the center where you can insert your finger to push the Tissot catalogue and the "Story of Watch" book out. The "Story of Watch" however is printed fully in Chinese.

I took the watch to one AD, they opened the box and examined the watch (not thouroughly, though) for 5 minutes and they said it's a fine watch......... :think:

Would appreciate any feedback from you guys... Thank you.

PS. I bought the watch for $50 less than Amazon price (not 3rd party)... if this means anything at all...


----------



## dev800

Just an update to my post #107.

I went to two different authorized dealers and checked a few PRC200 watches chrono and automatic (new model). The watches all have 'BI' engraving on the buckle.

I guess I have to come to the authorized service center to see whether they can open the back-case and check the movement....:think:

UPDATE:
- I put the watch under a bright afternoon sunlight for two minutes, and then took it inside a dark indoor room. The luminescence of the hours marking last almost 30 minutes, and on the dial hands last almost 1 hour.
- I did the water drop test on the glass. The water ran solid without a trail. So I believe the glass is sapphire.
- I went to the service center, they compared my watch to theirs, checked the packaging, etc. They said it's genuine and no need to open the case and check the movement...... 

So, my watch is either genuine or it is a 99.99% supergrade replica.....


----------



## GWI

Hi,
i want to say that i saw many of these tissot from china and they look amazing.
I do not even think they are fake...tissot might be making watches destined for asian market directly in china and all these pieces are leaks,or maybe they just make certain parts right there,this is a question that only one tissot representative can answer;but for commercial reasons i don't really expect this degree of fairness.
The thing that is odd is that there are about 100 tissot models-degree of detail identical to AD stores(prc100 ,prc200, le locle, le locle rectangular,prs516 & retrograde,prs200,t-one,t-racing,stylis-t,ballade,and few others) that are sold by chinesse sellers and i do not think such type of operation could go on without tissot knowing about it.
Most sellers claim that they are resellers or stock liquidators and that watches are bought from prince jewellery hong kong ,but warranty material is stamped with ,i quote: "SWITZERLAND JEWELLY WATCTH SHOP - PRINCE "-notice watcth , jewelly words misspelled.
So my advise is if you want one tissot watch,even if you pay $50 more that you would pay if you get from china(you can get in trouble at the customs,they can seize your item and even fine you) try to buy it from a seller or site that is based in the us(jomashop,amazon...) or europe (watchshop.com...) or singapore(which you might says that is asia ,but is verry good place to get authentic merchendise-watchub-timeparadise verry good sellers) or even from ad.
so,hope this was helpful and good luck y'all!


----------



## Python44

*They are getting better...*

but they still fail in the details. Just received my fake today (hardly expected a real one though). At first sight there is no telling, although it feels a little lighter than the original. So far I noticed on my "PRC200":


no heed for detailed workmanship, sharp edges on the wristband, the corner of the clasp was not trimmed after stamping (image 1).
no solid steel bolts holding the wristband, bur _really_ cheap wire pins (image 3).
The small hands were just cut off and not trimmed to a point, the mount is still painted yellow and not chromed(image 2).
Part of the 12 o'clock lettering didn't get through printing o| (also image 2).
The lettering on the inside of the clasp is stamped very rough (image 4).
Hands and indices are all illuminescent apart from the one at 7 o'clock :roll:
The engraving on the rear of the casing is too shallow (almost faint). The serial number actually looks lasered, but the lettering is raised above the casing (very strange).
They paid more attention to the detailing of the box, lettering is better, distances on the back still don't match Tissot, the "Do not discard" logo on the bottom is silver/chromed and not red.
All lettering in the printed matter has fuzzy edges.
I contacted my seller about the alleged authenticity of the watch b-)


----------



## eurocopter

*Re: They are getting better...*

These speculations about fakes are getting little ridiculous. I know there is a lot of fakes, especially PRC200, but are the aforementioned details really that different on "real" PRC200.
I never had one, so I don't know really, but this is tissot not a grand seiko.
No solid bolts? What is that? Is PRC200 supposed to use screws? Because those are just normal split pins that tissot uses on number of other watches.
Rough edges on the clasp? Normal on other original tissots, so why not on PRC200.
Painted center pins of chrono hands? Well, to m it looks better than bare metal, regardless of being bulletproof indication of being fake. If that's fake, maybe tissot can get some design cues.








12 has obvious defect, and that could be a reason it was sorted out by QC??
Can we have some pics of the caseback?


----------



## Python44

*Re: They are getting better...*



eurocopter said:


> No solid bolts? What is that? Is PRC200 supposed to use screws? Because those are just normal split pins that tissot uses on number of other watches.
> Rough edges on the clasp? Normal on other original tissots, so why not on PRC200.
> Painted center pins of chrono hands? Well, to m it looks better than bare metal, regardless of being bulletproof indication of being fake. If that's fake, maybe tissot can get some design cues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 has obvious defect, and that could be a reason it was sorted out by QC??
> Can we have some pics of the caseback?


You are right, apparently does Tissot use split pins. So far I have only encountered tapered pins in my other watches. My cheap Camel and Fossil chronographs that I use for outdoor activities (each of them cost about half of a "cheap" Tissot) all had no such flaws, smooth edges all around, solid steel pins, no paint on centers, no cutting-edges on the small hands (see image for example from a 10 year old Camel watch). And I would consider neither Camel nor Fossil as high quality watchmakers. The images from the caseback didn't work out, my lens is too big or I would have to disassemble the wristband again.


----------



## eurocopter

*Re: They are getting better...*

Then you can't consider Tissot a high quality watchmaker either.








And I see you got a nice carbon fiber dial there. (looks real to me)
But I think that quality of Tissots would certainly benefit from stopping financing those muppets aka. tissot ambassadors, and doing better finish of clasps, dials, hands and final QC. But well, there need to be exposure to mass market and once you have that, the finish and details are not that important anymore. http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u104/d77lv/*****slap.gif


----------



## johncage10

Hi Folks, this watch is almost certainly fake. However, I would like to know if you folks can find what the giveaways are in this watch.


Thanks.


----------



## mleok

There is a listing on Taobao for a PRC 200 which is supposed to be authentic. The interesting thing about the listing is that they go into extensive detail comparing a real and fake PRC 200, complete with very extensive photos.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4164784235

Place the link into Google Chrome or translate.google.com to get a sense of what they're referring to. For the purposes of understanding the photos, one only needs to know that 真 is real, and 仿 is imitation (replica). Of course, I don't know for a fact that they are indeed using a real PRC 200 as the comparison model.

If the forum members who obtained their PRC 200 from a reliable source could compare their watch to the supposedly real model in the photos, that would be very helpful.


----------



## mleok

These are comparison photos obtained from that Taobao listing I mentioned in the previous email. 真 is real, and 仿 is the imitation.


----------



## eurocopter

impressive set of pics :-!


----------



## Python44

johncage10 said:


> Hi Folks, this watch is almost certainly fake. However, I would like to know if you folks can find what the giveaways are in this watch.
> 
> Thanks.


The Tachymeter lettering is not centered on the outer ring, but too high up. Check the small hands with a a magnifying glass, both ends should have a smooth taper, not a blunt edge.


----------



## Python44

*Re: They are getting better...*



eurocopter said:


> Then you can't consider Tissot a high quality watchmaker either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see you got a nice carbon fiber dial there. (looks real to me)
> But I think that quality of Tissots would certainly benefit from stopping financing those muppets aka. tissot ambassadors, and doing better finish of clasps, dials, hands and final QC. But well, there need to be exposure to mass market and once you have that, the finish and details are not that important anymore. http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u104/d77lv/*****slap.gif


It is still my favorite watch, I wish I could find a brand new one anywhere b-)

I suppose the Chinese are avidly reading this thread too. So any of our remarks might improve future "replicas". They have a long tradition of excellent craftmanship. Had it not been for communism, we might be copying _their products_ today. I would seriously cherish a replica that shows better craftmanship and attention to detail than the original :-!


----------



## nmbcatega2

nmbcatega2 said:


> i have a problem with a tissot seastar wich i don"t konw if it is an genuine tissot, can you help me please?
> Is this a fake tissot????


no one?


----------



## Tin Tin

Hi everyone, I currently own a Tissot T-Touch Expert and recently made a bid and won a Tissot Le Locle on eBay. I was just wondering if I could ask you guys to check to see if the watch was authentic provided pictures once the watch arrives, or is there watchuseek forum etiquette I should know about? Thanks!


----------



## Tin Tin

nmbcatega2 said:


> no one?


That seems awfully vintage to me, I could be wrong though!, if so then I would be inclined to think it isn't fake since the the production of Tissot fakes was only recent wasn't it?, as a result only newer editions would be faked.


----------



## GWI

*Re: They are getting better...*



eurocopter said:


> These speculations about fakes are getting little ridiculous. I know there is a lot of fakes, especially PRC200, but are the aforementioned details really that different on "real" PRC200.
> I never had one, so I don't know really, but this is tissot not a grand seiko.
> No solid bolts? What is that? Is PRC200 supposed to use screws? Because those are just normal split pins that tissot uses on number of other watches.
> Rough edges on the clasp? Normal on other original tissots, so why not on PRC200.
> Painted center pins of chrono hands? Well, to m it looks better than bare metal, regardless of being bulletproof indication of being fake. If that's fake, maybe tissot can get some design cues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 has obvious defect, and that could be a reason it was sorted out by QC??
> Can we have some pics of the caseback?


The only ridiculous thing is that you pay to get genuine merchendise and you do not really get what you paid for.
It is not possbile to get authentic prc200 chronograph for $130 or less if you buy bulk especially from china where luxury import taxes are higher.


----------



## GWI

is not hard for them,it is more expensive to produce.


----------



## Python44

GWI said:


> is not hard for them,it is more expensive to produce.


Though prices do differ in different markets. Mercedes sell their cars about 30% cheaper in the US than in Germany, where they are made. Then the US-models are fully loaded for the price, while in Germany you even have to pay extra for the floor-mats o| AND the US price already includes any import duties !


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Python44 said:


> Though prices do differ in different markets. Mercedes sell their cars about 30% cheaper in the US than in Germany, where they are made. Then the US-models are fully loaded for the price, while in Germany you even have to pay extra for the floor-mats o| AND the US price already includes any import duties !


We pay for floor mats here bro...in my experience the option levels and trim levels completely different amongst the eurozone vs US. They are definitely cheaper here but to say they are fully loaded is not accurate...but I suppose thats neither here nor there for this thread, but in addition to liking watches, I'm a car whore


----------



## Python44

6SpeedTA95 said:


> We pay for floor mats here bro...in my experience the option levels and trim levels completely different amongst the eurozone vs US. They are definitely cheaper here but to say they are fully loaded is not accurate...but I suppose thats neither here nor there for this thread, but in addition to liking watches, I'm a car whore


Just my experience, when I go sightseeing @ cardealerships in the US. You wont find a "naked" Mercedes in the whole lot. If you wanna have fun: Next time you go there, tell them you're a German on vacation and would like to buy one to take back to Germany - watch for the reaction |> While they were still in bed with Chrysler, a New Hampshire dealer refused to sell a PT Cruiser to my sister even though she was living there for over a year and needed a car to drive ! I never heard of a jeweller refusing to sell watches to swiss people 

PS. It's just the love of all beautiful things b-)


----------



## solaris22

Hi everybody!

I just bought a new Tissot PR50 automatic from a reputable online dealer, luxurywatchstore.com (this seller sells through Amazon.com as well).
Everything went smoothly with the ordering and the package arrived, everything seems to be top notch quality, wrapped in foil, a small sticker with serial number on the back case and so on. 

But... I have two doubts about the authenticity of the watch. 
1. PR50, if I am not mistaken should be powered by ETA 2824-2. The problem I see is that the date starts to move down slowly at around 11:00 PM and then jumps around 12:00 AM. Isn't an authentic 2824-2 movement supposed to change the date precisely between 11:55 PM and 12:00 AM, in an instant?

2. The serial number, unlike other serials that I've seen on the Internet, does not have dashes in it. Mine is 10BC0283664. Does this sound right to you?

Could you please tell me if any of these are signs of a fake watch? Should I return the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## rperrigo

Hello, I am new to this forum and I am glad I found it... it has been very interesting and informative !
I am looking at a Tissot PRC200 that a guy has for sale on Craig's List. He is asking $150 for it. It looks like the real McCoy, the only thing, the only thing I'm not sure of is the band, it is a Tissot leather band, but it dosn't have the metal clasp on it like all the others I have seen.
The watch is in almost new condition. The picture is the one he has posted in his ad.
Any input would be appreciated... does it look real ? is the price right ? anything you can offer.

thanks
Rick


----------



## aikboon

Hi, i have just bought a tissot - T Race from ebay:








http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TISSOT-MENS-CHRONO-NEW-T011-417-17-041-00-cost-price_W0QQitemZ220628082102QQcategoryZ31387QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m444QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D3%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7437447754096006953

it looks a bit funny.. this is my 1st tissot, so i am a bit worried. i paid 350 for the item.. thanks..
can someone please tell me is this authentic?

thanks..


----------



## Python44

aikboon said:


> Hi, i have just bought a tissot - T Race from ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TISSOT-MENS-CHRONO-NEW-T011-417-17-041-00-cost-price_W0QQitemZ220628082102QQcategoryZ31387QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m444QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D3%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7437447754096006953
> 
> it looks a bit funny.. this is my 1st tissot, so i am a bit worried. i paid 350 for the item.. thanks..
> can someone please tell me is this authentic?
> 
> thanks..


I'm by far no expert, but in my humble opinion I would say you got the real deal at a bargain price. Congratulations :-!


----------



## mitchb

I as well ordered a le locle from ebay (chinese seller from hong kong) and I assume it a fake but I have not seen a single picture of a fake le locle on this thread. Are there in fact fake le locles? I have not seen proof positive at least for the le locles. Perhaps I am in denial but I was reassured a full refund if not happy as well as I have ebay and paypal protection.Do I stand a chance for the real deal?


----------



## dev800

mitchb said:


> I as well ordered a le locle from ebay (chinese seller from hong kong) and I assume it a fake but I have not seen a single picture of a fake le locle on this thread. Are there in fact fake le locles? I have not seen proof positive at least for the le locles. Perhaps I am in denial but I was reassured a full refund if not happy as well as I have ebay and paypal protection.Do I stand a chance for the real deal?


A few pictures in this link https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=399766


----------



## mleok

Let me just say definitively that there are replicas of the Tissot Le Locle, and from scanning Taobao, it is probably one of the more common fakes, along with the Tissot PRC 200 chronograph.

As a public service, let me try to point out some of the more obvious things to look out for:

1. Look at the Guiloche pattern in the center of the dial. Compare the real dial:










to the fake:










Looking at the bottom right area of the Guiloche pattern, one sees that the last row of diamond shapes is more complete in the real dial, as compared to the fake dial. Looking at the line between the last, and next to last line of diamonds, and where it intersects the circle is also something to look at. On the real one, it intersects to the left of the V, and a bit to the left of center of the IIII.

In other examples of fakes, the Guiloche pattern is less distinct,










In the real one, the diamonds in the pattern are very distinct, irrespective of the viewing angle.

2. Now, look at the display caseback. The real caseback:



















as compared to several fake casebacks:




























Things to look out for include the exposed movement. In the ETA 2824-2, the balance wheel is at the top of the movement, and the one which is in the Tissot Le Locle appears to be sand blasted, with only a few gears that are gold plated. Look also at the auto winding rotor, the lettering on the real one is towards the outer edge of the annuluar region, and the inner area has Geneva stripes.

Look also at the Tissot and the 1853 on the back, it should have raised dots surrounding it, and the interior region of the other engravings (like, Le Locle, and Mechanique Automatique) are flat, and have a sandblasted or brushed look to them.

The last thing is to look at the ring of the caseback between the back of the lugs, where the bracelet connects to the watch head. There should not be a machined area to accommodate the bracelet. The following is a photo of the area between the back of the lugs from a real watch, to show how it should look.










3. This is a photo of a bare ETA 2824-2, to give an indication of where the distribution of the gears,










there are however near perfect chinese clones of the ETA 2824-2, most notably the Seagull ST24,










Let me just say in summary that these discrepancies will allow one to detect most of the existing replicas available at the moment, but the replica makers in China are continually improving their craft, so if you are at all unsure of the authenticity of your watch, you should authenticate your watch with your authorized Tissot dealer.


----------



## mleok

There are also some photos from a listing on TaoBao, purporting to be a comparison between a real (真), and a fake (仿) Le Locle. This should be taken with a grain of salt, since the actual watch they are trying to sell does nevertheless appear to be a replica watch.

These two photos give a sense of how distinctive the Guilloche pattern should be:



















This compares the ETA 2824-2 movement, and a chinese clone movement:










The authentic ETA 2824-2 has a bunch of engravings at the top (this photo appears to be reflected along the vertical axis):










Some comparisons of the caseback:










Bracelet:










and Deployant:










and the Solid Endlinks:



















Additional photos can be found at:

https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1831

Again, one needs to take these with a grain of salt, since it appears that in this particular item listing, the comparisons are intended to emphasize a set of comparisons which would suggest to the buyer that the watch offered for sale is authentic, but it seems to fail some of the other comparisons in my previous post.

There are many different replica variants, so just because your watch does not exhibit one of the discrepancies pointed out above, does not imply that it is authentic. When in doubt, have it authenticated at an authorized dealer.

The highest end replicas are sufficiently convincing that they would fool all but the most knowledgable and astute buyers, and quite possibly many jewelers as well, who are unaware of the level of craftsmanship that Chinese manufacturers are capable of. Look at the Seagull and Perpetual Watches websites to see the wonderful dial work that legitimate Chinese and Hong Kong watch manufacturers are capable of.


----------



## eurocopter

great posts mleok, thanks |>


----------



## Racerob

mleok said:


> These are comparison photos obtained from that Taobao listing I mentioned in the previous email. 真 is real, and 仿 is the imitation.


Well, now I am completely confused, my watch has some of both if you compare it to these photos

It also apparently does not pass the water test on the crystal.

An AD had told me it was real.

I dont know what to believe anymore....


----------



## jmerrey

Racerob said:


> Well, now I am completely confused, my watch has some of both if you compare it to these photos
> 
> It also apparently does not pass the water test on the crystal.
> 
> An AD had told me it was real.
> 
> I dont know what to believe anymore....


Why would you be confused? It sounds like the forger got some of the details correct, and some incorrect...


----------



## hil

mleok said:


> There is a listing on Taobao for a PRC 200 which is supposed to be authentic. The interesting thing about the listing is that they go into extensive detail comparing a real and fake PRC 200, complete with very extensive photos.
> 
> ÈðÊ¿Ô­×°PRC200 TISSOTÌìËóT17.1.586.32ÄÐÊ¿ÔË¶¯Íó±í Ê¯Ó¢±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø


What a clever thing it would be for a Chinese peddler of replica items to post a "guide" in a Chinese site showing his fake merchandise to be the real deal, and the real deal to be the fake. Knowing that sooner or later some clever net researcher would find his "guide" and repost it in watch forums that discuss his lucrative ebay sales, he'd assure his sales increased.

One thing is certain - they're getting better all the time. I've little doubt that the merchants who are selling all of the ridiculously low priced watches in ebay are monitoring sites like this one and making adjustments to the manufacture of their product to correct all of the issues that are pointed out so laboriously as they are discovered.

Tissot prides itself on being a company that manufactures fine timepieces for sale at relatively low prices. They ARE good watches, and they ARE relatively low priced.

For my part I don't see how it can be that I'll remain able to detect a replica. My best defense is to buy only from an authorized dealer. The old saw that goes "If it seems too good to be true it almost always is not true" applies. Buying so-called authentic watches that are sold in bulk, ten pieces per auction, cannot be very good thinking. Tissot can't make them fast enough to supply ebay AND their dealers.

The fake watches received, however, are NOT that bad and they do look like the real thing. They'll usually keep good time too. So why worry over it continually? If you buy a Tissot for 25% it's MSRP - it's a replica Tissot. No need to tell your admiring friends.


----------



## mleok

The replica manufacturers are certainly rapidly approaching perfection in replicating the external features of Tissots like the PRC 200 and the Le Locle, and given that authentic movements like the ETA 2824-2 and ETA G10 can be had relatively cheaply, it would certainly be possible to produce replicas which would be practically indistinguishable from authentic watches.

I think hil is right in stating that one can reasonably assume that a Tissot purchased on eBay for a small fraction of the MSRP is likely to be a fake, and if it is absolutely imperative that you purchase an authentic watch, then it would probably be best to purchase directly from an authorized dealer. Do not delude yourself into thinking that replica Tissots do not exist, they most definitely do.


----------



## TAF2K10

mleok said:


> These are comparison photos obtained from that Taobao listing I mentioned in the previous email. 真 is real, and 仿 is the imitation.


Please see the link below for video of fake chinese tissot watch. Don't buy from ebay!


----------



## gudxors

TISSOT MENS PRC 200 WATCH MODEL NO. T17.1.526.52 - eBay (item 280550938048 end time Aug-25-10 22:45:30 PDT)

hello guys, i am new to here. Just to see if this is fake or not. If you could PLEASE let me know, that will be great!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## robbra

Hi, 
I'm normally on the Russian forum where even Chinese fakes of £40 Vostoks are discussed.
I know this has been done to death but my two pennorth is:-
A new PRC200 on Amazon in the UK is around £200 but, and it's a big but, you know it is genuine, has a 2 year guarantee and to send it back if it goes wrong costs very little,
compared to
Around £80 on ebay, dubious origins overpriced postage and no real guarantee. If you want to send it back 'cos it's rubbish or faulty how much will that be and would you trust them? They have already cheated you once. Is it worth the risk and do you really want to line the pockets of some unknown (polite here) person who is out to relieve you of your hard earned money for what is really a piece of junk? Do you really think they are genuine for those prices? Wake up!
I have made my choice and would feel like a cheapskate if I bought one. Buy one if you feel ok but you are fooling no one but yourself.
Rob


----------



## brunoflopes

personal, have just seen a white prc200, I was not almost deceived, I am accompanying that forum and other here in Brazil the some time, the box was perfect, I made all of the comparisons with the pictures posted here. I decided to take at some authorized place, and I put side by side with an original, I will put in the image the differences that I could see.

Excuse for English, I am using a translator.

That is the picture that the salesperson put in I announce it.


----------



## xxJERRYxx

And what about Le Locle Power Reserve T006.424.11.053.00 fakes?

Can you help me and judge these photos? Unfortunatelly have no better images.

Thanks for help :thanks


----------



## postulio

that le locle w/ PR is legit. however, sellers 99% of the time use a genuine photo to sell a fake watch.


----------



## Abadon

Hi there guys, can you authenticate this watch plz?







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bogdansilja

Hi guys,

Bought a Tissot LeLocle yesterday off an auction site, but it would seem it's a (pretty good) fake. I would have passed it for a real one if it wasn't for the XII with the two II's lower than in any picture I've seen, as well as the Tissot engraving on the belt. Hope I can get my money back though ( I did talk to the seller and he agreed to pay me back'hopefully, that happens). I've definitely learned my lesson if I do get my money back. If something is too cheap to be real, it probably is because it isn't real.


----------



## Bugman53

What about the plastic on the band? Are the real one wraped like that?


----------



## lagalaxy8

Great link of pics, eventhough some pics looked the same to me.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I can imagine someone getting caught out quite easily but that one.


----------



## openwatch

Hi, I don't know if this has been covered before but is there any significance that some T-Touch Experts have the digit at the 2 o'clock position in BLUE and others in BLACK?

For example, many online images have it in black but note Amazon.com: Tissot T0134201103200 T-touch Expert Mens Watch: Watches which shows it in BLUE.

Curious.


----------



## danvilera

Hi, Is this tissot fake or real?


----------



## guitarboyled

.


----------



## i_donnell

Hi, I have just got my self a Tissot Sea Touch off ebay and now after reading this forum I am freaking a little as to whether it is geniune. The seller has good feedback and is located in Australia, they state is an unwanted prize. I hope it is a geniune watch as I wanted it for the dive features.

link to the sale is here: TISSOT SEA-TOUCH MENS DIVING WATCH VALUED AT OVER $1000 (eBay item 350423786340 end time 28-Dec-10 20:50:39 AEDST) : Jewellery

What are your thoughts on the authenticity of this watch?


----------



## Jason_S79

Any more info on all of this? I've been looking to purchase my first watch (besides that old Casio with the calculator and the random $20 Christmas gift) and I've been leaning towards Tissot or Hamilton watches with the automatic movement but I can't seem to find anyone that carries either locally. So that leaves me on the good old internet. Looking through this thread has been a big deterrent in buying anything as it seems more likely to receive a knockoff than the real thing. I find myself tempted by some ebay auctions, and some of the amazon deals, but I doubt I'd be able to spot a fake before making the mistake of purchasing it. It would be helpful IMHO to compose a list of known fraudulent dealers and a list of those who are reputable so people like myself can avoid this kind of mistake.


----------



## Jason_S79

I was looking at Tissot's website and had another thought. Has anyone weighed any of the fakes they have received? On Tissot's website they list a weight for their watches. I would wonder is there isn't a significant enough difference to spot a fake by weight alone.


----------



## Chronopolis

Jason_S79 said:


> ... It would be helpful IMHO to compose a list of known fraudulent dealers and a list of those who are reputable so people like myself can avoid this kind of mistake.


Make it easy for yourself: Just avoid ALL sellers selling out of CHINA.

Sellers in Hong Kong -- you need to check. Some are perfectly trustworthy, but many get theirs from China.
Sellers in Singapore and Taipei (Taiwan) are pretty reliable for the most part.


----------



## why4009

Sorry to post this here, I had asked this question last year but seeing this thread I am nervous. Even though a couple of nice people on this board confirmed it (thank you) , I am still "nervous". I bought it from a guy used for 125 dollars but it had no deployant clasp even though he just got it new from a watch store in LA. This is real right?

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7366/dsc02818t.jpg
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7817/dsc02819yx.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/585/dsc02816s.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/631/dsc02817me.jpg


----------



## Webng

First time poster, just thought I'd give a heads up. I ordered and paid (Paypal) for a PRC200 from www.watchessupershop.com before realising it was a scam site. It is an exact copy of the legit www.watchshop.com website. Fortunately Paypal acted quickly after I flagged to them that I had been duped and I got a full refund. Watch out out there... (pun intended)


----------



## Max88

Hi i got a Tissot le locle chrono automatic watch (T41.1.317.31) from Jomashop, it all looks like the real thing, exept for the leather strap and the serial number looks suspicious it is L168/268-110BL0119702 so there is no / sign between the segments i always see it like L168/268-110BL01/19702 , the strap has just no marking of the genuine leather thats all.
But still weird its not all the same


----------



## reaperman

I was browsing around on ebay, looking to pre-spend some tax refund, and stumbled on a buy-it-now $89 Tissot from the 70's or 80's. I'm just getting to the point in my addiction where I am just starting to look at brands that are often faked, and I was wondering if Tissot ever used plastic movement rings on older, lower pricepoint watches.

In the end I spent the money on a similarly styled watch with a brand far less likely to be faked. My reasoning was that real or not, I didn't want to spend so much on a watch with plastic bits inside of it, a non-original crown, and no clear picture of the back of the case. Though I am still curious if it was real or not. I don't know what the policy is on 'advertising' questionable links, but it's easy enough to find.


----------



## Max88

Here I have a picture of my Tissot le locle chrono from Jomashop , you can see the serial number is different


----------



## Max88

I did also notice the difference between the spacing between the 12 o clock dial and the logo
But I also did see that some other Le locle chrono's have this..


----------



## sang

Thank you very much. This has helped in my purchase of the PRC-200 and I was also able to confirm (to a certain extent) its authenticity by reading this article.


----------



## Blaz00r

Hey guys, just wanted to check, this seller is selling PRC200's for 170$~, and claims over and over again that they are 100% authentic & original (check the Q&A at the bottom),and if not, 100% money back. Real? Fake?


----------



## JPS3

danvilera said:


> Hi, Is this tissot fake or real?
> 
> View attachment 361640


haha it's in an invicta box. What the heck


----------



## omanvw

dear,,,,

i have tissot V8 T0394171105700, how to spot a fake or real? 
thanks guys


----------



## catarad

why4009 said:


> Sorry to post this here, I had asked this question last year but seeing this thread I am nervous. Even though a couple of nice people on this board confirmed it (thank you) , I am still "nervous". I bought it from a guy used for 125 dollars but it had no deployant clasp even though he just got it new from a watch store in LA. This is real right?
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7366/dsc02818t.jpg
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7817/dsc02819yx.jpg
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/585/dsc02816s.jpg
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/631/dsc02817me.jpg


Mine looks a bit different on the back. I got mine from Amazon, so it should be genuine.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/any-pictures-nice-tissots-here-10367-14.html#post54571
post #4 seems more similar to yours than to mine. I am wondering about the "1853" marking on the golden rotor and the golden piece (where yours is only silver) in the upper part. Can it be that they are different generations?


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Max88 said:


> Hi i got a Tissot le locle chrono automatic watch (T41.1.317.31) from Jomashop, it all looks like the real thing, exept for the leather strap and the serial number looks suspicious it is L168/268-110BL0119702 so there is no / sign between the segments i always see it like* L168/268-110BL01/19702* , the strap has just no marking of the genuine leather thats all.
> But still weird its not all the same


 I purchased mine from an AD...my SN is like the latter that I bolded in your post. Additionally, my logo is ever so slightly offset like the official pic from Tissot's site. Here's a couple pics for reference...

















Hope this helps...


----------



## steelarts

To me, the biggest giveaway with the 2009 T-Touch seems to be the hour markers don't all line up with the degree markers on the bezel. They line up at 2, 3 and 4 o'clock but then none of the others then do. If you look at the 2009 catalogue picture the alignment is perfect. Just my 2 pennyworth.


----------



## steelarts

stevenlau said:


> I just got this exact watch from an authorized dealer and it looks exactly the same as this picture. I am afraid I got a fake. But the pictures on the tissot website also looks the same. So exactly what is fake about this? Thanks.


To me, the biggest giveaway with the 2009 T-Touch seems to be the hour markers don't all line up with the degree markers on the bezel. They line up at 2, 3 and 4 o'clock but then none of the others then do. If you look at the 2009 catalogue picture the alignment is perfect. Just my 2 pennyworth.


----------



## MarekG

I just registered to this site to post about the fake Couturier automatic chronograph I found on Amazon. I'm disappointed to see that it is "fullfilled by Amazon." I'll see if I can send an email to clue them in.

Here is the original, at the Tissot website:
Tissot

Looks pretty sweet, IMO, so I clicked on over to Amazon and pasted the part number for a search. Here's what came up:
Amazon.com: Tissot Couturier Automatic Mens Watch T035.627.16.051.01: Tissot: Watches

The first thing I noticed was the Jomashop name on the Amazon pic, and I've read quite a few negative things about that seller.

Then, when I enlarged each pic, it looked like this was an obvious counterfeit:
1: "Swiss Made" should be orange, but is white on the Amazon pic.
2: The 12/3/6/9 dial markers should be shorter than the rest, but the fake has them the same all the way around.
3: The raised surfaces on either side of the 12/3/6/9 dial markers should also be shorter, but the fake has that the same all the way around, too.
4: The real one says "Tachymet*re*." The fake says "Tachymet*er*."
5: Font size of the subdial markers is way too big, especially on the seconds and 30-minute subdials.
6: The Amazon listing claims a quartz movement.


----------



## AndyScott

Surely gonna check all this out before buying one now...


----------



## blue6

hello everybody, this is my first post here... 

looking for a cheap tissot, i just found 2 new replicas, and i have to say that they (chinese) are getting better and better...

the first one, is the visodate:









this is the fake one, and this the comparsion af the rotors:









1. the "t" line on the left side, is shorter on the fake one, also a line just passes through "o" letter in "tissot", on the fake one..
2. "25" is centered on the fake one, meanwhile "made" is going down... on the real one all the text is closer to the lower line...
you can also see the font is different, checkout the "w" in "jewels" 

there's also differences on the screws, on the golden wheel for example.

also i found a prs516 automatic:









you can see how bad the "tissot" text is engraved on the rotor..

hope this is helpfully, and sorry for my english.


----------



## mikeayotte

New Member, new to collecting watches. I am looking at a Tissot T-One Automatic. I found one on classybrand for way less than what they go for in canada ($300 in savings). Is it real?? Any feedback on classybrands?

T038.430.16.057.00, T0384301605700, Tissot watch, Tissot T One watch, Tissot T One watches

Thanks!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

mikeayotte said:


> New Member, new to collecting watches. I am looking at a Tissot T-One Automatic. I found one on classybrand for way less than what they go for in canada ($300 in savings). Is it real?? Any feedback on classybrands?
> 
> T038.430.16.057.00, T0384301605700, Tissot watch, Tissot T One watch, Tissot T One watches
> 
> Thanks!


I would recommend checking the forum sponsors, AD's and Amazon. I've seen that same watch (I almost bought one) from an AD for 425 dollars. 50 bucks for peace of mind is well worth it IMO.


----------



## mikeayotte

6SpeedTA95 said:


> I would recommend checking the forum sponsors, AD's and Amazon. I've seen that same watch (I almost bought one) from an AD for 425 dollars. 50 bucks for peace of mind is well worth it IMO.


Was the AD on Amazon or another site? I agree, 450 from an AD is the best option. If you happen to see this again plz let me know.


----------



## Linkster

mikeayotte said:


> New Member, new to collecting watches. I am looking at a Tissot T-One Automatic. I found one on classybrand for way less than what they go for in canada ($300 in savings). Is it real?? Any feedback on classybrands?
> 
> T038.430.16.057.00, T0384301605700, Tissot watch, Tissot T One watch, Tissot T One watches
> 
> Thanks!


For what it's worth...

I bought a Tissot Seastar Automatic from Classybrand.com several years ago. It came with one of their certifricates that guarantees authenticty. I'm satisfied that it is legitimate.


----------



## Janusch82

Hello Guys,

I have to know if the watch I bord in ebay (to fast ^^) is a fake.










After betting I saw on the pictures that there is no year 1853... and I'd search for a a watch which looks like this one. Only find the PRC 100. but not for a man only for womens. ^^ at the moment this watch isn't paid!!! what did you say??? good or fake???

thank you very much

link to ebay: Tissot Herren Uhr Swiss Quality blau bei eBay.de: Tissot (endet 03.04.11 21:05:51 MESZ)


----------



## Janusch82

Is their anyone who can help me please???? I think I find the answer but Im not quite sure!!!!

TISSOT P372/472ƒNƒ�ƒmƒOƒ‰ƒt


----------



## BDH

I bought this PRC 200 on ebay (from China, should've been smarter!) before joining WUS but not too long ago, thinking I was getting a steal. One of the Lume dial markers just fell off, and I haven't even worn the watch much! 

If it is a fake (which I feel it is), it was a good looking fake.

I am pretty sure this is a fake, but any way I can tell for sure? What do you all think?


----------



## Max88

Can someone please tell me if this watch is genuine or not?
I bought this Tissot Le Locle from Jomashop.
But im not conviced this watch is actually genuine , becouse it has some impurities such as the hand of the 12 o ' clock dial is out of center
The serial number is different too.


----------



## 6138

Max88 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this watch is genuine or not?
> I bought this Tissot Le Locle from Jomashop.
> But im not conviced this watch is actually genuine , becouse it has some impurities such as the hand of the 12 o ' clock dial is out of center
> The serial number is different too.
> 
> View attachment 421324
> View attachment 421327
> View attachment 421326


autentic.......


----------



## BDH

how about the one i posted above it?


----------



## timothyday

I'm thinking this is a replica based on the text of the Tissot on the clasp and the caseback. Any thoughts?


----------



## mleok

timothyday said:


> I'm thinking this is a replica based on the text of the Tissot on the clasp and the caseback. Any thoughts?


Yes, this is without a doubt a fake. The case back and rotor on the movement are dead giveaways.


----------



## Peterallen

what about these, loads being sold on this auction website for around a 200USD, is it possible?

Men's Watches - TISSOT MANS WATCH T044.417.27.051.00 was sold for R1,150.00 on 18 May at 22:20 by Shopping Mall in Johannesburg (ID:37966187)

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/38341456/TISSOT_MANS_WATCH_T17_2_486_55.html

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/38354452/TISSOT_MANS_WATCH_T17_1_516_52.html


----------



## Timerunner

Hey everyone I am new here this community looks awesome. I need some help can anyone please authenticate my Tissot.


----------



## MGtheGreat

Timerunner said:


> Hey everyone I am new here this community looks awesome. I need some help can anyone please authenticate my Tissot.


 your watch is authentic  wear it with pride!!


----------



## Timerunner

Thanks


----------



## TukangFikir

Guys, i just recently found this Tissot on ebay with very cheap price. Can you please help me to verify if this is authentic..

NEW TISSOT² PRC200 CHRONOGRAPH WATCH T17.1.586.52 | eBay


----------



## BDH

TukangFikir said:


> Guys, i just recently found this Tissot on ebay with very cheap price. Can you please help me to verify if this is authentic..
> 
> NEW TISSOT² PRC200 CHRONOGRAPH WATCH T17.1.586.52 | eBay


I would, to a fairly high degree of certainty, say it is a fake. I bought one on the bay before I knew how often these were faked in Hong Kong, and after I learned, I determined it to be fake, and a piece of the dial fell off after a couple weeks of very light wear! Be careful with the ebay hong kong pieces, 99% are fake.


----------



## TukangFikir

Thanks for the heads up BDH


----------



## rossnoam

What do you think about my new tissot couturier T035.617.16.031.00
Bought on ebay for about 160$
I hardly find any clue for fake, but still kinda cheap for being genuine.
any ideas?
maybe only the inside is fake?
the chronograph works. i am still not sure about the date, how do i know if it changes at 00:00 or 12:00 (pm or am)?

thanks for any help!
Noam.


----------



## alexei21

Help me plz,identify the watch genuine or fake
Thx



Spoiler: pic


----------



## alexei21

Help me plz,identify the watch genuine or fake
Thx


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Fake? Haven't seen a dial like this...


----------



## fshizl

I have, at my AD they have this same one on display.


----------



## H.Nava

Hey what do you guys think of my Tissot PRS 516 T91.1.488.51?









Sorry the images are a bit spotty.


----------



## fshizl

samgher said:


> Fake has "BI" incorrect lettering engraving. Poor polished.


I am having a hard time with this one. I bought my PRS516 from an authorized dealer and it has the BI on the stainless steel clasp.


----------



## YNK

Hi Noam,

Definitely fake. The original one reads TACHYMETRE, yours is TACHYMETER. And yes, it is too cheap to be real. Looks like a good imitation made in China but it probably will not last for too long. Be careful when bying online - I have had problems with all three - Amazon, Jomashop and E-bay. They sell al ot of fake stuff.


----------



## jackoliowen

*Hi Tissot lovers, just want to get a second opinion please, thanks.*

Hi, I am pretty sure this one is authentic, just want to get a second opinion, as I would like to own my very first Tissot time piece, thanks for your help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...c-chronograph-unworn-w-box-papers-546674.html

Thanks.

Jack :-!


----------



## JCCR

*Re: Hi Tissot lovers, just want to get a second opinion please, thanks.*



jackoliowen said:


> Hi, I am pretty sure this one is authentic, just want to get a second opinion, as I would like to own my very first Tissot time piece, thanks for your help.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...c-chronograph-unworn-w-box-papers-546674.html
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jack :-!


Hi! It seems authentic. After consulting the Tissot catalog, I don't find differences.


----------



## rossnoam

YNK said:


> Hi Noam,
> 
> Definitely fake. The original one reads TACHYMETRE, yours is TACHYMETER. And yes, it is too cheap to be real. Looks like a good imitation made in China but it probably will not last for too long. Be careful when bying online - I have had problems with all three - Amazon, Jomashop and E-bay. They sell al ot of fake stuff.


are you sure? look at tissot.ch :
Tissot

i enlarge the picture and i see written "TACHYMETER" just like mine.

anyway, i noticed a very small scratch near the number "60" of the techymeter. it is very hard to be seen. maybe they sell for cheap prices watches with defects?


----------



## zerozed

Can someone tell me if this one is real?
I'll post pictures from the back soon...


----------



## JCCR

Hi! I'm afraid it is fake... look at the inscription "Tachymeter"... the real one says "Tachymetre"...


----------



## zerozed

Yes, I saw this, but I saw some pictures with inscriptions written "Tachymeter" . I hope that someone which actually have this watch to say if it's real. 
I bought it from Amazon btw


----------



## Tsar Bomba

zerozed said:


> Yes, I saw this, but I saw some pictures with inscriptions written "Tachymeter" . I hope that someone which actually have this watch to say if it's real.
> I bought it from Amazon btw


There have been a few fakes sold through Amazon. Can't remember seeing any Tissot but I know I've seen some reviews of other watches that have turned out to be fake.


----------



## zerozed

So in your opinion it's better to return it, right ?
Is there some other way to find if it's authentic, SN for example ?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Yep! I think it's better to return it and ask for refund you. To see if a Tissot is fake, look at first step, the offical website of Tissot (www.tissot.ch) and you will find the real models and then you can see the "original"!


----------



## StevenY

Hey guys, I just got my prc 200 in the mail. How does it look? Thanks!


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

At first look, it seems original! Can you put some photos more of the box (back) and the warranty? But it seems very good!


----------



## StevenY

Here are pictures of the box, the warranty card isn't stamped. Maybe it was purchased online?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, the fact that the warranty card isn't stanped maybe - just maybe - only a sign that the purchase was online. The interior of the box seems ok, but there are two things that concern me: 

1 - the catalog is from 2007/2008. At the moment, the PRC200 is sell with the last catalog.

2 - in the back of the box, between the marks of "Tissot", the second "white line" is bigger (larger) then the others... usually is the first bigger then the second and third (but it can be only a coincidence).


Two questions to clarify: where did you buy the watch? In an AD? Ebay? Amazon? Another thing: I don't see (in the lateral of the box) the symbol of recycling electronic material (a garbish container with a cross). Maybe is the photo that don't show it? Can you check?


----------



## StevenY

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, the fact that the warranty card isn't stanped maybe - just maybe - only a sign that the purchase was online. The interior of the box seems ok, but there are two things that concern me:
> 
> 1 - the catalog is from 2007/2008. At the moment, the PRC200 is sell with the last catalog.
> 
> 2 - in the back of the box, between the marks of "Tissot", the second "white line" is bigger (larger) then the others... usually is the first bigger then the second and third (but it can be only a coincidence).
> 
> Two questions to clarify: where did you buy the watch? In an AD? Ebay? Amazon? Another thing: I don't see (in the lateral of the box) the symbol of recycling electronic material (a garbish container with a cross). Maybe is the photo that don't show it? Can you check?


Yeah, there is a recycle symbol on the box. I bought the watch on Ebay.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Ok, at the beginning, things are ok. The question of warranty is - I think - the unique problem. The ebay seller is a shop or private? If he's a shop, then you must contact him and tell that the warranty is not stamped. If he's private, then it's more difficult. I don't think that an AD will put a stamp in a article bought in ebay. But try to contact also your local dealer - if you have one - and tell (in the case that the ebay seller answer negative to you) whta happened. Maybe he open the watch, look carefuly and if he concluded that everything is ok, maybe he put the stamp in your warranty.


----------



## StevenY

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ok, at the beginning, things are ok. The question of warranty is - I think - the unique problem. The ebay seller is a shop or private? If he's a shop, then you must contact him and tell that the warranty is not stamped. If he's private, then it's more difficult. I don't think that an AD will put a stamp in a article bought in ebay. But try to contact also your local dealer - if you have one - and tell (in the case that the ebay seller answer negative to you) whta happened. Maybe he open the watch, look carefuly and if he concluded that everything is ok, maybe he put the stamp in your warranty.


Thanks. The seller told me that the watch was recently serviced, I believe they are a pawn shop. Another jewelry shop would stamp my warranty even though I didn't purchase the watch from them?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

A Jewelry shop tamp a watch seller in another place? I don't think so. The excepcion is a Jewelry/AD "franchise" (with several shops from the same seller). In my country, Portugal, we have "Boutique dos Relógios" (Watch Boutique) that put a warranty in a watch sold by another shop of that web dealer. In your case and once thw watch was "already opened", I think it will be difficult to obtain the stamp. The first step you must find (at the beginning, your local AD can obtain that reference) the watch own number, to find his year. If the watch have less then 2 years, you can try to contact Tissot service center and try to "certificate" the warranty (for instances, tell them that your watch have some problem and if you could send the watch to them). 

Try it... you have nothing to loose!


----------



## StevenY

All right, thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## JCCR

good luck!


----------



## hdtanhtxz

I have resolved


----------



## hdtanhtxz

1


----------



## JCCR

Hi there!

Fist of all: the watch is automatic, but the user's manuel says "Quartz Chronograph G10"... well, a watch have quartz movement or automatic movement... not a good sign the literature doesn't match with the product.

Your Watch is a Tissot Ballade III Automatic. Acording the catalog that you have (Pag. 102), we can see a little difference in the bracelet (first serie of "blocks", near the watch...) it seems that youre watch have those "gold blocks" in a more deep position, that the official photo of the catalog.
In the back, the inscription "TISSOT" and "1853" are poor finished (the first "T" is not the same as the second "T") and the date is even worth: the "3" is completely different from the other numbers (in size) and not aligned with the others. The same with the first "T" and the second "T" (and this one is very poor finished).
Another thing: the links in the bracelet have plenty of space between them.
In the back (again), look at the the rim with the inscriptions: it don't have a "line" of separation from the four main supporters of the rim, unlike the picture of the catalog.

It make me with many doubts... tell me: where did you by it? And another thing: can you put some photos of the "junction" of the bracelet, but in "opened position"? I want to see the inscription.

At the moment, it seems that could not be an original, but if you send that further information, maybe I can tell you good news.


----------



## hdtanhtxz

I have resolved


----------



## hdtanhtxz

....


----------



## MadMan4096

Man, the PRC200 looks quite legit from the picture.

by the way, notice the LCD screen shape on the T-Touch; the original one does not have a perfectly rectangle LCD screen as shown here:

http://cdn.ablogtoread.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/tissot-t-touch-expert-watch-outside.jpg


----------



## JCCR

Hi! Absolutely correct! More one fake...


----------



## yarota88M

*I have a question guys. I wanna buy Tissot couture T035.617.16.051.00 from that seller NEW TISSOT MENS COURTURIER T035.617.16.051.00 -RRP £290 - eBay (item 290572187628 end time Aug-30-11 14:11:53 PDT)
He says that this watch is original and goes with a white clock window. Can that be true?
Thanks a lot. All the best. 
*

*






*


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

First of all: do you want a Couturier Automatic or Couturier Quartz? The reference that you put it's from a Quartz watch. But look with more atention to the images: the watch in your post have the inscription "Tachymetre" and the watch in the ebay link have "Tachymeter" (I mean the first image near the price). The reference from Tissot (T035.617.16.051.00) is "Tachymetre". So, something doesn't match... one image is from a fake and another is (at the beginning) from a original. But the two images are "images from catalog", not the real image of the watch. The better thing to do is ask the seller a real image of the watch. If he refuse, then you maybe sure that the watch is fake! Tissot apply "Tachymeter" to the automatic watches and "tachymetre" to the quartz watches. So, the same reference can't have two different versions!
The Tissot main catalog from 2010/2011, page 142 have the reference (T035.617.16.051.00) to your watch, version Quartz and - of course - with "Tachymetre". It's better your ask from him, the real photos of the watch!


----------



## yarota88M

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> First of all: do you want a Couturier Automatic or Couturier Quartz? The reference that you put it's from a Quartz watch. But look with more atention to the images: the watch in your post have the inscription "Tachymetre" and the watch in the ebay link have "Tachymeter" (I mean the first image near the price). The reference from Tissot (T035.617.16.051.00) is "Tachymetre". So, something doesn't match... one image is from a fake and another is (at the beginning) from a original. But the two images are "images from catalog", not the real image of the watch. The better thing to do is ask the seller a real image of the watch. If he refuse, then you maybe sure that the watch is fake! Tissot apply "Tachymeter" to the automatic watches and "tachymetre" to the quartz watches. So, the same reference can't have two different versions!
> The Tissot main catalog from 2010/2011, page 142 have the reference (T035.617.16.051.00) to your watch, version Quartz and - of course - with "Tachymetre". It's better your ask from him, the real photos of the watch!


Hi JCCR,
I appreciate your answer. I asked the seller why he's got different pictures, here what he said "We have sourced the photos from online and have been edited by our sales team, the Tissot we have is sourced from Germany and USA, it is not the cheap Chinese version with the chinese manuals and catalogues. The calendar window is white with Tachymetre." 
So, Tachymetre is fine, coz it's quartz. But what about the white clock window??? 
Thanks again


----------



## JCCR

Hi mate!

Well, that kind of answer that's precisely what's concern me. It means that he have no idea about the caracteristics of the watch that he's trying to sell... then, he talks things like "our sources" or "our sales team" and put countries like Germany only to impress! Honestly, it's better to you, buying in an real AD. At least, in the AD you see what you buy...


----------



## yarota88M

Thanks JCCR, I got your point and agree with you.
But do you or somebody else here know something about a clock window? Does it have to be black or white variant is acceptable as well(as in the picture above)???? 
Cheers!


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, For me, it's the first time that I heard the expression "White clock window"... honestly, I' don't know the true menning of this... maybe he wants to tell that the clock have a "white dial"... but that's don't make any sence, once the watch have a black dial (Tissot have Couturier with white dial, but that's not the case)... but the amazing of all this is that in the description of the caracteristics of the watch, he don't said nothing about that... strange isn't it?


----------



## yarota88M

Sorry for the confusion. I meant a white date window. Coz in mostly all pictures that I've seen there were watches with a black date window. So, a white one is acceptable too?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

I don't think so... only the versions with white dial have that kind of "window". That means, the T035.617.16.031.00 / T035.617.11.031.00 / T035.410.16.031.00 and T035.410.11.031.00 (of course that we are talking about Quartz versions).
But honestly - behind the fact that caracteristic it's only for those watches - I think that "white date window" it's nothing of very special... I think it's more or less another tentative of impressing the buyer...


----------



## yarota88M

Hey JCCR,
I was thinking about what you said about deference between Tachymeter and Tachymetre. So, I found a reliable website where Quartz Tissot Couturier (T035.617.16.051.00) is showed with Tachymeter on it. here is a link (Tissot)- this link to the Couturier collection, you have to find T035.617.16.051.00 in there.
What do you think?
Thanks)


----------



## JCCR

Hi mate!

Yeah, that's strange... according the main catalog 2010/2011, the reference T035.617.16.051.00 is concerning to a Quartz Couturier, with - of course - the reference "Tachymetre", but the link that you put in your postit's from Tissot himself... unless they have changed some references... well, I'll go check that subject and as soon as I have some information, I'll tell you something. But one thing is sure: the link is from Tissot!


----------



## snyper

hi lads, 
Great tips on fakes, thanks! I nearly bought a TXL seven online before stumbling on this forum) 
The problem I have now is that after abandoning all hopes of finding a new original TXL seven (1.60.588.51), I've decided to go for a T-Touch II (found one here Tissot T-Touch II Titanium w/ Black Rubber Latest Model | eBay ), however what worries me is that the one being sold has the dial of a stainless steel model, and not of a titanium one, as the seller claims. Could this be at all possible? :think: 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

It's better to ask directly to the seller... tell him that you search for a Titanium model and not a S. Stell as showed... and let's wait for the answer...


----------



## snyper

That's exactly what I did. To cut it short, I am to believe that there is a model of t-touch II that apparently has a non-carbon dial, yet it is a titanium case. It has been obtained through a reclamation of the T-touch 1 havig a problem with the sensor... Now let's get this clear - I am not saying that the sale is fraudulent by nature, in fact I tend to believe the seller that it is authentic. All I am wandering is - could it at all possible to get a T047.420.17.051.00 in a titanium case???


----------



## JCCR

snyper said:


> That's exactly what I did. To cut it short, I am to believe that there is a model of t-touch II that apparently has a non-carbon dial, yet it is a titanium case. It has been obtained through a reclamation of the T-touch 1 havig a problem with the sensor... Now let's get this clear - I am not saying that the sale is fraudulent by nature, in fact I tend to believe the seller that it is authentic. All I am wandering is - could it at all possible to get a T047.420.17.051.00 in a titanium case???


Hi!

I don't think so... only the reference T047.420.47.057.00... this one is in titanium...


----------



## snyper

Found it! T33.7.598.51. Only problem - cant find it in Tissot catalogue, hence wandering if such a model has ever been made by Tissot)

Upd: I called the Swatch office - they confirmed that this model does actually exist. So I guess I'll be buying them then.)


----------



## Alcatraz

Hi, is this authenic?
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, the item is no longer avaiable, but several things: the photo is not from the article himself, so, we can't say anything... second: his price... "too cheap" for a T-Touch II in Titanium... third: location in HK... but, who knows? And the most important, we don't have the real photo.


----------



## Alcatraz

I've just won this auction. And now i dont' know pay or not.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Oh... I see... ok... let's wait until the watch arrive... then you see how it is... if you see that is a fake one (if...) then, you always can ask the seller to refund you. You know, ebay has the mecanisms to protect the buyer in these cases... so let's wait! When you have the watch, send us some photos and then we can tell something more!


----------



## sam333

Hi Everyone!

I know this thread hasn't been used for a while, but I thought i would have a try! I am new to this forum and a first time Tissot purchaser. I was looking at some watches on ebay and come across this- http://www.ebay.com/itm/22088536596...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_11602wt_1032
I was wondering if anyone could advise me on whether it is a fake or not? I think i may be because of the price.

Thanks for any help


----------



## MHe225

If a picture says more than a thousand words, than this post is an essay ....... 
Any comments or feedback is highly appreciated.

RonB


----------



## Mr Fjeld

H Ron 
I'm no expert but there are a few clues as to why not everything is as it should be. First of all the case. I was lucky to source one of the few remaining Visodate with the first case as pictured to the top right picutre. The rest of the pictures underneath to the right looks like the new case with more integrated lugs. 

The case in the left pictures seems too bulbous and rounded around the edges - alhtough it could be due to the proximity of the watch to the lens - but the case looks like it has satin finish rather than being polished on the sides. Also, if you look on the side of the case it extends from top to bottom in one unbroken surface, but the original Visodate has a sharply definded angle which follows the line of the underside of the lugs where it angles inwards towards the caseback. The dial looks weird as well as as it appears to be almost porcelain white rather than the rather powdercoated silvery dial of my Visodate. The text reading "Visodate" and "Automatic" looks slightly different as well; the letters seems to be too black and fat in type and too tightly spaced compared to the original where the text appears as slightly more drawn out.

The caseback is a certain giveaway as it belongs to one of the Le Locle models and not the Visodate. The picture to the left is what it should look like. Same thing with the movement. They are completely different and cannot be confused for the real one which again is to be found in the right picture.

The strap is another issue. I can just about read "Genuine" - and I hope it doesn't say alligator or crocodile as mine is nothing but simple calf leather. And besides, mine only seems to be stamped with "Tissot". The buckle is also completely different.

The one to the left is certainly not the Visodate - in fact, it's quite different. It's not a bad looking watch but it's not the real thing. Based on the caseback it looks like it has been put together with random bits from a parts bin. The labels are obviously not correct either as the Visodate is as different as can be compared to a quartz chronograph.

Hope the buyer gets his money back.


----------



## deltree

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tissot-chronograph-prc200-610523.html

^

Spotted a fake, other please confirm, I saw it with the box!


----------



## booyoo

Hi, just stumbled across this site when looking to validate whether a Tissot site ie genuine. This website which looks very professional, but just a little too cheap and newly registered for my liking. Am I being overly paranoid...

http://www.tissotwatchonsale.com/http://www.tissotwatchonsale.com/

Looks more like a scam site than a replica site, but perhaps they are for real? I hope I'm wrong, but too risky for me to be the first to try them out....

Cheers for any advice...


----------



## tweed

Uau! The Visodate above is sooo terrible.


----------



## jwoodruff1028

ALL IN ALL you tried to do a good thing the problem is you overlooked that tissot.ch is the place to et a prc200 or the t461 it is tissot ,but a little more reasonable. they ARE REAL


seanpiper said:


> I ran a search on Photobucket today to see what Tissots I could find. Surprisingly the number of fakes was astonishing!!! I thought it might be useful to post the images here as a reference.
> 
> These range from the very good to the VERY bad!!! You be the judge:
> 
> *BALLADE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immediate giveaway is the lack of detail of the bezel. Additionally the bracelet just isn't quite right.
> 
> *PRC100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a model like this ever existed, I'm yet to see one. Plus the bezel seems overly heavy.
> 
> *PRC200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being our number one top seller I'm not surprised to see this being copied. The giveaway is the spacing of the lettering and chrono dials. It's all a little too tight on this one. Having said that, it's a much better fake than...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the dial spacing being out of whack, the tachymeter dial is virtually upside down!! It's probably not an issue though as the chrono likely doesn't even work?!?
> 
> *T-TOUCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a long time and a lot of cross checking, but this is certainly a copy, albeit a very good one! The faults lie with the hands and the dial. They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume
> 
> Plus if you were unlucky enough to end up with one of these, I could almost guarantee touching the glass would do diddily sqaut!


----------



## booyoo

booyoo said:


> Hi, just stumbled across this site when looking to validate whether a Tissot site ie genuine. This website which looks very professional, but just a little too cheap and newly registered for my liking. Am I being overly paranoid...
> 
> Tissot Official Online Shop - Tissot Watches offered for sale, Here you can buy tissot watches at the lowest price.


For anyone else who may be interested, they are claiming they are OEM. Have a read of my live chat conversation with rep below;

Jon:







Hello

















Call accepted by operator sara. Currently in room: sara.









sara:







hello how may i help you today ?
Jon:







Hi - just wondering how your prices are so cheap?
Jon:







Are these genuine watches or replica?
sara:







just cause our watches are all made by OEM it means "original equipment from manufacturer". Manufactures products or components that are purchased by a company and retailed under that purchasing company's brand name. OEM refers to the company that originally manufactured the product. When referring to automotive parts, OEM designates a replacement part made by the manufacturer of the original part.
Jon:







OK, so you are not affiliated with Tissot?
sara:







just made in Hongkong and the parts are original


----------



## antoniomfm

*FAKE OR GENUINE TISSOT?

*Hello, 
I need some help to know if this watch is a fake or genuine TISSOT T-Race Sport....
Here are som photos...
Many Thanks...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

br>



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sifu

Hi guys, was just wondering if you can help me out here.

Im looking at getting a TISSOT T035.627.16.031.00 watch but Im confused on how to identify if its a fake or not. On the official TISSOT website:

Tissot Couturier Men's Silver Automatic Trend Watch

You can see that the word TACHYMETRE is spelt with -TRE at the end.

When I look at other website, it shows it as -TER, like here on AMAZON:

Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T0356271603100 Couturier White Chronograph Dial Watch: Tissot: Watches

Another forum also sold this model watch which had -TER:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/gone...omatic-chronograph-new-w-warranty-475430.html

One more strange is when I went into an AUTHORIZED DEALER to check the watch, it showed it as TACHMETER with -TER as well. Every reference that I've see to the watch list it as -TER, only the official website has it as -TRE. Can someone please confirm this?

Also if you look at the watch on AMAZON and also the other forum member's one and compare it with the one on the official website, the "indices" around the sub dials are also different.

Can someone advise if there was any changes made to this watch or which one is right/wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sifu

Ok guys, seems like i may have answered my own question. Here is the listing from the TISSOT website:

Tissot

Tissot Couturier Men's Automatic Black Leather Watch

Both links are from the official website and the two images show both TACHYMETer and TACHYMETRE , I guess there were two different versions of the watch? Both also differ with the subdial indices. Its not the same model number as the one I want but its the black face/black band version.

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Arrios

I don't know whether it's a fake or not for the picture is not very clear. BUT it looks really old, and nice


----------



## Merlin21

hi!
I also have a question regarding this watch:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Is it authentic or not?
many thanks!


----------



## chunkyLembeck

Hey gang, I am new to Tissot and ran across this watch and wondered if anyone knows anything about it. Is it real or fake? Seems like it is noce enough, but I can't fnd any solid info on it. Would Amazon sell a fake? If it is real, is it a decent starter watch for a bosses kid? Thanks in advance!
CL
Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T12.1.526.31 T-Trax Leather Band Silver Tone Dial Watch: Watches


----------



## Minichado

Merlin21 said:


> hi!
> I also have a question regarding this watch:
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Is it authentic or not?
> many thanks!


I can't remember ever laying my hands on that particular model Le Locle, but I have not seen many watches in that genre that had the rough finish around the outside of the case (see the 4th and 5th photos on the post) Maybe it just looks bad from wear or something. I'd put your hands on one at an AD to compare. You might also email the seller and ask for a photo of a stamped warranty card/box (though it may be out of warranty as used, it could give you some insight)

Speaking of which, after reading this thread (thoroughly, I might add) my next purchase will undoubtedly be through an AD. The internet makes it too easy to scam people. The higher end Tissot are well worth their pricetag at a jeweler as far as I'm concerned, and my wife is still glad I'm not a Breitling owner.... yet


----------



## Merlin21

Thank your for your answer.
This watch is the older model of Tissot Le Locle.
On the pictures you pointed out, the rough finish is actually the brushed metal on the case witch is normal for the Le Locle and Visodate models.
I'll have the watch in aprox. 2 weeks, and then i will post more pictures.


----------



## Minichado

I hope you enjoy the watch when you receive it!!
And you must post photos


----------



## JuliusB

hello can someone identify my tissot visodate ? is it genuine ? my photos isnt very good quality i dont know how take a photo normaly. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/42383713.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/42383713.jpg/
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## JuliusB

Noone cant reply with his opinion about my watch ?


----------



## JuliusB

my watch specialist confrimed its genuine.


----------



## redfrogs

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/image/png;base64,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***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....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....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 After considering a t-touch as an addition to the Suunto, did a sweep of the net for deals, checked this thread, very informative cheers!! Ran into a guy at work today with the carbon face t-touch in the original post above, after looking at the real watch at the dealers at the weekend, it's obviously a fake, the titanium is really shiny, unlike the real one, the lcd is rectangular rather than cut out at the bottom etc. The touch works and he's had it for about 3 years, he was really proud of it and the price paid (1/3 retail!!!!!!!!!!). Didn't burst his bubble, didn't have the heart....


----------



## Pranciskus

Hey all, 
I am new to Tissot and ran across this watch and wondered if anyone knows anything about it. Is it real or fake? Seems like it is nice enough, but I can't find any solid info on it.

VINTAGE TISSOT SEASTAR SWISS DAY-DATE MEN AUTOMATIC WATCH | eBay


----------



## andy11AA

*big dillema pls help*

Hy all,

I wanna buy this item (this is what they are saying on Tissot Watch Online | Shop For Tissot PRS & Tissot Sport - t-watches.net):

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/201111/source_img/138_original_img_1321584419_140_.jpgT-Race Men's Black Automatic Chronograph Sport Watch Brief:
A popular choice of Tissot motor-sport ambassadors, the *Tissot T-Race* is also a winner off the circuit. This sporty timepiece boasts a dramatic design with bike-racing inspired elements. Constructed with a stainless steel and carbon composite case; some models are stainless steel case with black PVD coating. The scratch-resistant sapphire crystal shields three chronograph dials and a date indicator. Features include Swiss quartz ETA movement, and rubber or silicone straps with folding clasp with push-buttons in a variety of color options. With the Tissot T-Race, our passion for motor sports is accelerating into the fashion fast lane!

i have a few questions:
1. why the price is 335 usd here, and on tissot official web is over 1.000?
2. why this site is not recognized as official tissot dealer?
3. why are they claiming to be official?
4. have any of you encountered some similar problems with this site?
5. have you seen replicas of tris watch : 
T-RACE (AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH C01.211)
 SizeGENTCase materialSTAINLESS STEELWater resistance10 bar (100 m)







Glass materialSapphire CrystalDial colorBLACKDial typeINDEX + ARABICBracelet materialRUBBERBracelet colorBLACKMovement caliberC01.211Movement typeAutomatic Mechanical

pls help me. this must be a present for my 35 anniversary, and I don't wanna replica/fake tissot.
tks and happy new year!


----------



## JuliusB

*Re: big dillema pls help*

I think they all fake too cheap first of all, 220dolars almost all watches cost in that site. I offer ivoid this seller.


----------



## seasatr

Sorry, this is fake tissot le locle or not?























Help me please!


----------



## catarad

i would say it's genuine.


----------



## Андрей

hello can someone identify my tissot


----------



## Legge

The backside looks OK to me. The small hands look a bit bulky but that could be just the image being out of focus. The text on the wristband is upside down compared to my PRC200...don't know if that means anything. Any background info on the watch? Where did you get it? Do you have the box? Did you check if there's lume on the hands and ticks?


----------



## arunk6

Tissot gives a small tip on identifying the fake. They say, when the clock is set by rotating the crown, it shoud rotate smoothly without a grinding noise/feeling. It is somewhat helpful. I compared the watch I bought thro' Internet with the original stuff available with the Authorised Distrubutor. I returned the fake one back to the seller and asked for the refund. 
But I wonder why don't they assign unique no. to each watch they produce so that customer can register the product online for warranty. Canon has the system for their cameras for online warranty registration. Why not Tissot if they are really concerned about the fakes in the market!


----------



## Андрей




----------



## Grend0

sorry this is fake tissot


----------



## Андрей

thanks


----------



## zomgliekwtf

Hi, can anyone tell me if this listing is genuine?

Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch T41.1.483.53 | eBay


----------



## mleok

zomgliekwtf said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this listing is genuine?
> 
> Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch T41.1.483.53 | eBay


It's difficult to tell with macro photos of the dial and caseback, but it might be fake simply from the fact that the dial looks washed out and lacks the textured look of a deeply engraved dial.


----------



## starfairy

Hi guys, 
I'm planning to buy a Tissot watch in the following website :

Tissot T-Touch Men's Watch T0015204736100 | eBay

Tissot T-Touch Men's Titanium Watch T33.7.638.81 | eBay

Can anyone please help me to identify if it's an original or just a replica?,
any opinion will be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## serotta

It is hard to tell from stock photographs. 

I did purchase a T-Touch from giftstreets and it is authentic. I had some correspondance questioning the authenticity and he stated that he only deals in authentic products. Upon receipt, I was happy to report all functions worked flawlessly and the watch is the real deal.


----------



## Катерина

PRC 100 (CHRONO QUARTZ LADY POLISHED)
T008.217.11.031.00
i bought them from amazon, seller was too amazon


----------



## Keca

PLS help fast fake or real

TISSOT SAT ORIGINAL - Limundo.com


----------



## Cristi Tivig

Hi, I am new on this site, but there seemed to be a lot of info about the real and the fake watches. Could anyone post some images with the original, or say what should I be looking for regarding a Tissot Veloci-T 's authenticity? I searched a bit but everybody is talking about the PRC200, and just a few others. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bimm3r

Hy. I bought a Tissot PR50 from a friend, about two years ago. I am now asking myself if the watch is original or not. I made some pictures. The ones with the movement are made with the phone, and the ones with the watch with a sony camera. The quality isn't great, it's actually poor. The movement is ETA with 3 jewels. I didn't take pictures of the box, because the box seems 100% original, i have read the thread and spotted the diferences between a fake and real box.

I made a imageshack album with pictures of the PR50 Titanium.

ImageShack Album - 16 images


----------



## prasadk

Bimm3r said:


> Hy. I bought a Tissot PR50 from a friend, about two years ago. I am now asking myself if the watch is original or not. I made some pictures. The ones with the movement are made with the phone, and the ones with the watch with a sony camera. The quality isn't great, it's actually poor. The movement is ETA with 3 jewels. I didn't take pictures of the box, because the box seems 100% original, i have read the thread and spotted the diferences between a fake and real box.
> 
> I made a imageshack album with pictures of the PR50 Titanium.
> 
> ImageShack Album - 16 images


Hello I am from India and want to buy a Tissot watch from ebay. I know its risky but We have paisapay guarrenty from ebay that can prevent frauds.
http://cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=ADME:B:PPOPN:IN:1123#ht_3353wt_1139
This was the items. There are a lot of items like this, not just by this seller and by a lot other. 
I dont know whether they are fake or not. Seller argues about its 100% authenticity and tells me that its being auctioned because it was custom uncleared.

So I am thinking to give it a shot. Do you think its original??


----------



## fatherjacob

Hi ,i am in need of some real help ..I recently purchased a Tissot on ebay and i think its fake The item number is 160786900951 ​ ..non of the buttons function as a chronograph.
Currently the seller wont refund me without proof?
Any ideas on how i should tackle this.Im really not sure what to do.

​


----------



## cribmaster

hello all anybody bought from this shop have orderd a watch no show yet Galeria dos Relógios thanks chris


----------



## cribmaster

take it to a tissot shop ask them to have a look and write you a quote for repair you will know if its real and have proof it needs repair if they say its fake ask them to quote that


----------



## fatherjacob

Thanks for the advice..the watch is currently under dispute..i have spoken to someone else who says that it's not for me to prove that the watch is fake..but the onus is on the seller to prove it's authenticiy.
Can anyone confirm if this is correct? If it is ,then i will be saved a whole lot of effort trying to fix this..and i'll be all to happy to see the seller struggle to answer this question


----------



## thebatteryguy

I'm hoping you all can help me. I bought a Tissot Millionaire off ebay and had a couple of questions. Based on the serial number, 23894, I believe its a 1983. First, was the Millionaire a watch actually made by Tissot or something a faker came up with. Secondly, if real, how rare is it. And lastly, does anyone have any idea what it may be worth, hopefully I didn't spend too much on it. I can't get my pictures to upload but here is the link to the ebay listing with all the pictures. Thanks.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## AsAnAtheist

thebatteryguy said:


> I'm hoping you all can help me. I bought a Tissot Millionaire off ebay and had a couple of questions. Based on the serial number, 23894, I believe its a 1983. First, was the Millionaire a watch actually made by Tissot or something a faker came up with. Secondly, if real, how rare is it. And lastly, does anyone have any idea what it may be worth, hopefully I didn't spend too much on it. I can't get my pictures to upload but here is the link to the ebay listing with all the pictures. Thanks.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Hey welcome to Watchuseek!

First off the movement appears to be a ETA 2878 with some decorations. Looks to be a genuine ETA movement as well. Watch looks to be genuine, and Tissot does appear to have made "Millionaire" watches, however I wish I could give you more information.

You should send an email to Tissot.ch.
Tissot


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Matien Kazemi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the forum, just wanted to ask whether or not any of you guys have had experience with ebay seller Saltarini? I just purchased a PRS516 from them, and reading this thread has me concerned. However, I can easily file a claim if I can prove it to be fake!
> 
> Tissot PRS516 Watch Men Chronograph T044.417.21.031.00 | eBay
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Have you received the watch? If so, please post pictures of the actual watch.


----------



## Matien Kazemi

AsAnAtheist said:


> Have you received the watch? If so, please post pictures of the actual watch.


Not yet, was just looking to see if anybody had experience with the seller. Will follow up with pictures when I do, thanks!


----------



## cribmaster

i would not order from the shop i asked about no watch no money back lucky i bought on my credit card have asked them to sort it 
chris


----------



## Time Passages

Matien Kazemi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the forum, just wanted to ask whether or not any of you guys have had experience with ebay seller Saltarini? I just purchased a PRS516 from them, and reading this thread has me concerned. However, I can easily file a claim if I can prove it to be fake!
> 
> Tissot PRS516 Watch Men Chronograph T044.417.21.031.00 | eBay
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


I too would like to know about Saltarini. I wish to purchase a PRS200 but before I pay I want to know I get the real thing.


----------



## reivilom69

Item is located in Singapore, the price is to good to be thrue, it surely come from china, look at the box and booklet pics, i've been caught once, never again i will buy such a watch from E-bay, even if the seller is in america, better to buy at your local AD, pay more but be safe!


----------



## Time Passages

reivilom69 said:


> Item is located in Singapore, the price is to good to be thrue, it surely come from china, look at the box and booklet pics, i've been caught once, never again i will buy such a watch from E-bay, even if the seller is in america, better to buy at your local AD, pay more but be safe!


Thanks for this info reivilom69.

Reckon best to walk into an authorised Tissot store and purchase an authentic wristwatch. 
You know the old adage "_A fool and his money are soon parted_"...and I don't wish to be the fool! :-d


----------



## DesertGoon

Time Passages said:


> I too would like to know about Saltarini. I wish to purchase a PRS200 but before I pay I want to know I get the real thing.


i think saltarini sells quality watches... but replicas. :roll:


----------



## haider_h2o

Hi guys,

New to WUS here. Keen to learn from all of the pros here!

Reading from this thread, I think I am almost certain I have just bough a fake from a top rated e-bay seller..
Bought a PRS 516 received today, an everything seems perfect until I look at the box and manual and the Tissot catalogue.. 
Posted below is the watch and the catalogue pictures, i compared the catalogue to the one I got for PR100 bought from an Ad (right) while the one I got for the PRS 516 is on the left.
Now Im wondering why i I even bother buying online just to save a few bucks...

Any of you guys can confirm my suspicion?


----------



## haider_h2o

Hi, update to my PRS 516 above. 

My concern was actually the box and the catalogue/manual the Tissot came in with. Apart from the catalog being not as sharp as the ones I got from the AD,
the catalog is also dated 2006, while the PRS 516 model is post 2010!

As far as the watch goes, it looks (to my untrained eyes!) mostly legit, except for two things:
- the tachymeter: with the 120 markings is off center (slightly to the right). However, i searched google and tissot website, it seems that the tachymeter is slightly to the right too??
- the date finishing seems to be slightly off.

Other than that, i see absolutely no other tell-tale to say that the watch is a fake..

I inquired to the ebay seller himself, and his reply was that they purchase in bulk and the watch may not come with new boxes, so the watch may be placed in an older box. 
The seller is a top rated seller, and has 100% positive feedback, even feedback for a lot of Tissot watches!

So my next question would be would it be possible that the gray dealers get their watches without the latest boxes? Any of the guys here have bought from Jomashop/authentic watches with a dated catalogue or manual?

I know Im maybe hoping too much that I didnt just buy a fake, but the watch looks seriously authentic. Ive seen the PRS 516 in an AD before, and the tachymetre and all the chronometer dials (the three circles) finishing is exactly the same as the one I got, not to mention all the engravings and serial number which seems totally legit to me..

So any of you guys can shed any light on this? Is it an authentic grey watch with the wrong boxes, or a super good replica Im having here?

Still deciding whether to return the item or not..


----------



## cribmaster

hope this helps as bought mine from a tissot dealer on the back between tissot and water mine has 10bar yours has not also on the front prs516 has a very small gap to the bottom of the dial above your looks quite big the 120 at bottom is inline with the marker just above on mine looks out on yours hope this helps
ps the made at bottom is almost touching the marker as well yours looks to far away


----------



## haider_h2o

Hei cribmaster. Really appreciate your reply!

The prs516 gap to the dial i had not notice before. It does look slighty larger in mine. 
The 10bar sign is a funny one though. Ive seen a couple of videos without the engraving, while some has it!

Tissot PRS-516 Chronograph Watch (ETA G10.211) - YouTube

The watch funtions properly, chrono and all. The lume on the hands are as good as my ad bought prc100, but the lume at the hours marker is a bit dim though.

I guess my one probably is a replica, but i havent had time to check with any Ad.
Ive now worn the watch for just over one week, and the return policy where I bought the watch is due tomorrow, so i guess im keeping the watch. I did buy it at about half the price of ad ($260) so this watch is staying. Ill just enjoy this watch, and if anything happens, send to the seller for repairs and hope they will honor the online warranty given.

Just for anyones future reference, i bought this watch from an ebay seller in singapore just mentioned at the top of this page. I cannot confirm that my one is a replica (if it is indeed its a very good one..), but one thing is for sure, next time ill buy from an Ad or perhaps those reputable grey sellers like joma instead of bay.


----------



## cribmaster

glad it helped i have a very good local shop its on the tissot web list upchurch and son colchester he even gave me a discount cost was £280 pounds and did strap for me very nice shop also bought an omega moonwatch many years ago as far as i know tissot dont do grey imports most are fakes from china and some are very good worth paying a little extra and get the watch you want 
chris


----------



## idansc

horrible quality, but maybe it's enough to tell. Does this locle is a fake? i'll try get a better camera if it's too blur


----------



## williamwallace

Hi guys, I am new in this forum, I have seen that thread and figure out that there are many experienced and awesome expert here, who could distinguish between fake and genuine Tissot . I recently bought this watch from a dealer in Singapore, please help me to check it, if it is a fake or genuine . Its model is *T-TREND **TISSOT COUTURIER AUTOMATIC GENT*
T035.407.36.051.00​








​*T035.407.36.051.00​*T035.407.36.051.00​Thank you all very much!!















​


----------



## mjhatchett

I am looking at buying this Tissot SeaStar Automatic watch from someone, this is the only picture that I have received. Can anyone tell me if it is real? The second picture is small but the one on the left is the one I am interested in!


----------



## Eewk

Hi crib master n all, I'm new to the whole horology thing n just got interested to get my wife a vintage watch for her b'day present. Found some tissot ladies watches in eBay but not sure if they r fake coz there doesn't seem to be the stated models TST026 and TST029 anywhere I looked. Cld any kind, knowledgeable gent here pls help verify? The link to the items r as follows: (sorry, I'm not sure how to upload pics yet)
Rare Tissot Vintage Elegant Ladies Watch SWISS MADE 1853 New & Authentic TST026 | eBay
Rare Tissot Vintage Elegant Ladies Watch SWISS MADE New & Authentic TST029 | eBay
Thanks in advance. To anyone who can help.

Eewk


----------



## brian.8250

Hi,
Would anyone be able to tell me if this site is real as i am thinking of buying the touch expert any help would be great thanks tissot uk:buy tissot watches sale online - T-Touch Expert Men's Black Quartz Chronograph Sport Watch T0134204420200


----------



## AsAnAtheist

brian.8250 said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone be able to tell me if this site is real as i am thinking of buying the touch expert any help would be great thanks tissot uk:buy tissot watches sale online - T-Touch Expert Men's Black Quartz Chronograph Sport Watch T0134204420200


Fake. Please use whois to track down fraudulent websites. Apparently this one was registered by 1933's legend King Kong. He must have run low on funds after the king kong movie, and migrated to scam sites.
Whois buytissotwatches.co.uk


----------



## krayzie

Here are some other websites that sell fake Tissot watches:

Tissot Watches,Wholesale Cheap Tissot Mens and Womens Watches at Online Store

Automatic Tissot Online Including Tissot Prc 200, T touch at Uniquewatchesoutlet.com | Discover Classic and Valued Tissot Sport Collection of 100% Quality Guarantee

You got to wonder how they can produce such a vast line up of Tissot fakes. My guess would be that certain authentic Tissot parts such as casings and braclets / straps are actually being sourced from China, hence enabling easy production of fraudulent components (I hope I'm wrong).


----------



## Time Passages

AsAnAtheist said:


> Fake. Please use whois to track down fraudulent websites. Apparently this one was registered by 1933's legend King Kong. He must have run low on funds after the king kong movie, and migrated to scam sites. Whois buytissotwatches.co.uk


Good call! :-! 
Running a _WHOIS_ search is a great way to see if a site is legit or not.


----------



## _rene_

Just a little something I made to help out...


----------



## rytterstedt

I'm thinking of buying a Le Locle Automatic Averio Special Limited Edition from Ebay, but since it's my first trip to Ebay I just wanted to make sure I'm not getting fooled before I fork over the $650 the seller wants for the watch. The seller seems to be a portuguese store of some kind (dealing with "papers, coins and watches") and has a 100% positive feedback.

The auction/listing is: *jcr_m* TISSOT - LE LOCLE AUTOMATIC AVEIRO SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION *PERFECT* | eBay

So... real of fake?


----------



## Jaguar B

Hi. I'm thinking of buying a Tissot Seastar. is it authentik? can you help me?


----------



## cribmaster

just another warning this shop is a con took money no watch h[URL="http://www.galeriadosrelogios.com/"]ttp://www.galeriadosrelogios.com/


----------



## FSM71

Has anyone ever bought from this online store? Are they geniune?

I ask because the prices seem to be;

a) On the low side of 'too good to be true' i.e. $ 214 for an ETA Valjoux 7750 and...
b) Pretty much the same for every single watch they stock...

Attractive Prs 516 Men's Black Automatic Chronograph Steel Watch | Tissot Sport Collection


----------



## DesertGoon

FSM71 said:


> Has anyone ever bought from this online store? Are they geniune?
> 
> I ask because the prices seem to be;
> 
> a) On the low side of 'too good to be true' i.e. $ 214 for an ETA Valjoux 7750 and...
> b) Pretty much the same for every single watch they stock...
> 
> Attractive Prs 516 Men's Black Automatic Chronograph Steel Watch | Tissot Sport Collection


i would suggest to stay away from them since there are no tel # and street address of the company.


----------



## zibiaz1

Hi all. I'm new here and I have a request to evaluate the authenticity of the watch TISSOT automatic. This is my first Tissot who bought the allegro, still waiting for the shipment, such pictures have available


















thanks.


----------



## wildflowerz

Hey guys wondering if I can get a legit check on these watches

































thanks


----------



## DesertGoon

wildflowerz said:


> Hey guys wondering if I can get a legit check on these watches
> 
> View attachment 819453
> 
> 
> thanks


bad fake...! the date window cuts into the hour circle. see this pic from amazon.


----------



## Bogdan Mihai

hello, so i got this watch as a gift few months ago, and untill recently i havent asked myself if it is a fake or not, because i didn't thought that the guy would get me crap.
But then someone asked me if it is real or not and i started to wonder,i saw so many good replicas and i really want to know if is it real or not.i do not have any papers for it just the watch.i'm no expert so i'm hoping that you guys can help.the dust that you see it's not on the inside, i checked that.anyway here are some photos.
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
hope this is enough...thanks in advance.
sorry about the attached image,i'm still new to the forum i uploaded it by mistake and don't know how to take it off.


----------



## san2411

Hello everyone,

My first post in the forum. Have been lurking the forum for sometime and recently joined. Needless to say , it has a wealth of information. 
I am planning to buy a watch in the range of 300$ and after carefully reading lot of threads , thought of getting a Tissot PRC 200(either blue or white dial) from Amazon.

PRC 200 blue dial : Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
PRC 200 white dial: Tissot Men's T17158632 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Both the watches are sold and shipped by Amazon directly(No third party vendors involved). Is it safe to assume that these watches are genuine ?

Thanks and Regards,
San


----------



## Thrax

There's _no freakin' way_ this thing is legit, right?

Not to be xenophobic, but I rarely trust global sellers and the price is otherworldly vs. MSRP. I also can't find this particular watch on their site; the closest dial is the Chronograph T-Lord Valjoux, but the casing is all wrong.


----------



## DesertGoon

san2411 said:


> Both the watches are sold and shipped by Amazon directly(No third party vendors involved). Is it safe to assume that these watches are genuine ?


if sold and shipped by amazon then it's legit. ;-) i bought a tissot t-race from them and was happy with their service. :-!


----------



## aklinard

I found a Romanian Ebay selling Tissot Le Locle's for $294 Canadian, but I'm not sure if they're legit. Scamadviser.com and other websites like that said it was a safe website to use, but I couldn't find any info on their actual merchandise. Can anybody help me here?

This is for the white dial one. Seems like they just took the photos right off of Tissot's website:
Ceas Tissot Le Locle Automatic barbatesc T41.1.483.33 - Okazii (119347149)

Here's there home page
Parfumio - Magazin online de la Okazii.ro


----------



## Time Passages

DesertGoon said:


> if sold and shipped by amazon then it's legit. ;-) i bought a tissot t-race from them and was happy with their service. :-!


That's good news because I want to get an old stock new PRS 200 and saw one being sold by Amazon. 
I had one long ago and miss it as it was the best watch I ever owned.


----------



## GauravB

hello, i brought a Tissot PRC 200 from ebay. It was on auction. Today i received it. All looks good but the T second hand moves slightly if moved back and forth the watch. The movement is around 1/2 as sec. It is fake one ? attached some pics.






















Can anyone can tel me its fake or real ?


----------



## zeeshan66

NEED HELP ASAP IS THIS REAL




























PLEASE REPLY HERE or directly to my email address [email protected]

THANKS in advance!!

btw GauravB - i want that same watch except with the leather band! Such a great looking piece i hope its real


----------



## catarad

Yes, of course it is real... if you want to buy *Tissot "leClocle". It is for sure not LeLocle!*


----------



## GauravB

catarad said:


> Yes, of course it is real... if you want to buy *Tissot "leClocle". It is for sure not LeLocle!*


Are you replaying to me ?? :-s


----------



## puchelaar

I'm sorta kinda looking around for a watch -preferably a Tissot- from my birth year 1971. There's a really nice looking PR516 for sale on the bay, but the dial looks too clean and fresh too be true. The seller has consistent good ratings though, so I'm looking for advice on
-whether the watch is real, and
-whether the dial has been repainted or not.
It's this one (if the direct link doesn't work, it's object # 300799549243)

Any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## Time Passages

*Amazon.com*



DesertGoon said:


> if sold and shipped by amazon then it's legit. ;-) i bought a tissot t-race from them and was happy with their service. :-!


----------



## jcs2000

Your watch looks like a fake... I replied a few weeks ago in another thread you posted in with reasons why I believe it is fake.



GauravB said:


> hello, i brought a Tissot PRC 200 from ebay. It was on auction. Today i received it. All looks good but the T second hand moves slightly if moved back and forth the watch. The movement is around 1/2 as sec. It is fake one ? attached some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 863876
> View attachment 863879
> View attachment 863888
> 
> 
> Can anyone can tel me its fake or real ?


----------



## losu12

Hello Im new on this forum, and Im from Poland so I sorry for my english.
I found tissot on polish auction service and I do not know whether it is original.
This is link for auctionhttp://http://allegro.pl/tissot-t-race-t048-417-27-057-00-jedyny-na-allegro-i2760961157.html, there you can see photos of watch.
Really thanks for any help.


----------



## catarad

aklinard said:


> I found a Romanian Ebay selling Tissot Le Locle's for $294 Canadian, but I'm not sure if they're legit. Scamadviser.com and other websites like that said it was a safe website to use, but I couldn't find any info on their actual merchandise. Can anybody help me here?
> 
> This is for the white dial one. Seems like they just took the photos right off of Tissot's website:
> Ceas Tissot Le Locle Automatic barbatesc T41.1.483.33 - Okazii (119347149)
> 
> Here's there home page
> Parfumio - Magazin online de la Okazii.ro


Parfumio sells fake watches. just check the picture of a PRC200 he is selling


----------



## miorya

Hi everyone! I'm really new to this forum and brought my first Tissot watch. I purchased my Tissot V8 from Amazon (sold by Amazon). Can someone please tell me if the watch is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Fatpants666

Hi All. I have had my Prc 200 for 2 years now and never even considered it may be fake. Having read this thread it appears that it is indeed a fake. (most upset). I have ordered a le locle from watch zone for £250 as a replacement and im going to be sure to check it out with this forum. Here are my pics. The Chinesewriting on the manual is the clincher.


----------



## losu12

Hello Im new on this forum, and Im from Poland so I sorry for my english.
I found tissot on polish auction service and I do not know whether it is original.
I think the price is too good because it is some about 300$ or 200pounds

Photos:

http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_1
http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_2
http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_3
http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_4
http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_5
http://img15.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/27/60/96/11/2760961157_6


----------



## caseystallings

what's a AD? I would like to get my boyfriend an inexpensive Tissot but I'm scared to buy one on Amazon now. Thanks much.


----------



## puchelaar

AD = Authorized Dealer

That means that if you buy there, the manufacturer (in this case Tissot) will honor the warranty if you have problems. I think this is more important in some countries than in others. E.g. I live in the Netherlands (Europe), where by law I always have a warranty deal with the shop, not with the manufacturer, and for most products that's a minimum 2 year warranty. Again; with the shop, not the manufacturer. From what I understand from most US based forum members, in the US you get warranty from the manufacturer, not the shop. In that case it's more important to buy from an AD, because otherwise you might have to pay for everything in case of any problems cropping up.

Not to mention the chance that you may buy a fake without realising it, in which case the manufacturer may not even consider doing any repair work...


----------



## jcs2000

Yep, you've got a fake one there. Sorry how that turned out for you...



Fatpants666 said:


> Hi All. I have had my Prc 200 for 2 years now and never even considered it may be fake. Having read this thread it appears that it is indeed a fake. (most upset). I have ordered a le locle from watch zone for £250 as a replacement and im going to be sure to check it out with this forum. Here are my pics. The Chinesewriting on the manual is the clincher.
> View attachment 892502
> 
> View attachment 892503
> 
> View attachment 892504


----------



## jordanbarov

Please help my people. I want to buy this watch but do not know whether it is genuine or fake!? Please help!
Thank you


----------



## crontilt

Hey guys Im currently considering buying my very first tissot and am looking at a T-Race Moto GP and im wondering if this is a fake or not. i have lots of pics from the seller and he swears up and down its not a fake but i dont know.


























































the guy is coming by tomorrow to show me the watch so i can purchase it so time is kinda of the essense, thanks for any help guys


----------



## crontilt

oh wait it looks like where the day box cuts into the dial there makes it look fake, perhaps ive figured it out on my own. if anyone cares to confirm this that would be nice but i think this is not genuine.


----------



## DesertGoon

crontilt said:


> oh wait it looks like where the day box cuts into the dial there makes it look fake, perhaps ive figured it out on my own. if anyone cares to confirm this that would be nice but i think this is not genuine.


yes it's a fake. have a look at an original one (pics from amazon). |>


----------



## virseph

Good day to you all. I am looking to buy this Tissot watch (2nd hand), but since this will be my first purchase, I'm unsure if it is genuine:















Apologies for the quality of the photos. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ahavriluk

Is it possibly be fake? I purchased it from authorized dealer in US as a special order. The difference between this one and what is on photos is the date pointer tip. Should I call Tissot and confirm the change in design or AD sold me a fake watch?


----------



## Robocaspar

Hi guys. First time poster. I purchased a Tissot Couturier Automatic Chronograph recently and would like your opinions on its authenticity. Comparing with Tissot.ch image I cant tell any difference from original. 
Thanks.

Web link:
Official Tissot Website


----------



## bobbyD87

*Need Help for Tissot LeLocle Automatic*

Hi all.

First of all I would like to thank everyone for this wonderful thread.
I recently bought a Tissot LeLocle Automatic and I want to know if it is a fake.
The seller is Parfumio (for Romanian users on "Okazii").
Website:
Tempore | Ceasuri originale la preturi excelente | Tissot, Armani, Burberry, Casio

Here are some pictures:















































































Sorry for the quality of the photos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pepsi1

*Re: Need Help for Tissot LeLocle Automatic*

Unfortunetly, it is a fake...


----------



## bobbyD87

*Re: Need Help for Tissot LeLocle Automatic*



Pepsi1 said:


> Unfortunetly, it is a fake...


Can you help me with some details please?


----------



## Twatch

Hi, Everyone

I'm new in this forum, and need help to spot one of my favorite Tissot PRS 516 Valjoux automatic watch that I'm about to buy from an ebay seller - kostasd- he got 100% rating feedback so far. I have to think more than twice before get this watch after read all the review and thread in this forum. Simple question is this a fake or not ?Tissot PRS 516 Automatic Valjoux 7750 Men's Chronograph Watch T044 614 21 051 00 | eBay

Some people concern about the water-resistance logo, many thought it suppose to be waterresistance without the dash (-) a bit confusing but I need some input overall about this watch. Many Thanks


----------



## Pepsi1

*Re: Need Help for Tissot LeLocle Automatic*



bobbyD87 said:


> Can you help me with some details please?


Are you from Romania? if so, go to forum.ceasornicar.ro, there are a few threads about the cheapt Tissot watches from Okazii users. if not, use google translate
Search this thread, somebody made a comparison between a real Le Locle and a fake one. All the details are there


----------



## Robocaspar

I'm no expert, but a couple of things look weird on the PRS516

comparing to images from 
Tissot Gents PRS516 Automatic T044.614.21.051.00 | the Watch Hut

Tissot T-Sport PRS 516 Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch T044.614.21.051.00

T044.614.21.051.00 Tissot PRS516 Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Mens Watch

1. The white band on the hour markings seem a little large on the ebay pictures.

2. The Tachymetre on the bezel seem off centre to the hour markings (little to the right). Now this may be due to the angle of the picture, I'm mainly basing it off the 3rd to last picture on the ebay page. The 120 and 6 hour marking seem the most off centre.

3. Again it could be the lighting of the different images but the ebay watch's Red second hand seems to be a little orange.

Based on the other real/fake comparatives of other Tissot models, I would say IF the watch is fake it's an incredibly good copy, the finish seems flawless.

Again I'm pretty new here and am in no way an expert on Tissots. Just making a few observations. The seller also has 100% feeback on 6k+ auctions, seems pretty legit based on his record.


----------



## Twatch

Thank for the info


----------



## aminized

williamwallace said:


> Hi guys, I am new in this forum, I have seen that thread and figure out that there are many experienced and awesome expert here, who could distinguish between fake and genuine Tissot . I recently bought this watch from a dealer in Singapore, please help me to check it, if it is a fake or genuine . Its model is *T-TREND **TISSOT COUTURIER AUTOMATIC GENT*
> T035.407.36.051.00​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*T035.407.36.051.00​*T035.407.36.051.00​Thank you all very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm actually looking to buy this model as well. Is there anyone here can help to to spot this fake t-trend couturier?


----------



## Mathias Brix

Hello.
Today I picked up'ed 4 watches I won on Auction, One of the watches (and the reason I bought it) is a Tissot Le Locle Automatic.
How ever, I fear it might be a fake, or has received non-genuine parts at some point because there are details which don't match up to other Le Locle models.
Two of the things I can clearly spot is:

No "T" on the Crown, and the crown seems thicker.
The back case got no inscriptions other than "TISSOT" "1853" and a Crown.
Pictures:
























































Sorry for the poor photos, all I can manage right now.

Hope you can help me .
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tissotdesire

Dear Tissot lovers-gurus,

Lately, I bought a Tissot Desire from an AD that is addressed in Tissot.ch website. Less than 3 months use, I noticed some color changes on my watch's body. So, this has driven me into closer look at it. I didn't need to do this before, because as it's discribed in Tissot website, the purchase is from Tissot AD with the 2 years international warranty card and with the other accessories. Who needs to worry in such a case?

I have taken some photos and compared them to original desire photos on the net.
My conclusion, I'm not 100 percent sure, but the front panel of the watch does not match the photo on tissot.ch. Back cover looks cheaper than a Swiss watch. And the strap does not look like genuine.

I insert the photos of my watch, front-side photo from tissot.ch and another T870/970 from a German forum, because back cover photo is not released officially.

Comparison says something, but your opinion matters for me. May be this is a good watch to wear, but is it an authentic "Swiss Made" Tissot?







(Photo 1: my watch)






(Photo 2: my watch. The second-hand arm and the TISSOT logo are different than the next photo)






(Photo 3: from tissot.ch)






(Photo 4: my watch)






(Photo 5: my watch) 






(Photo 6: from a German forum)






(Photo 7: my watch)






(Photo 8: same watch from the German forum)






(Photo 9: my watch)






(Photo 10: the same watch from the German forum)






(Photo 11: my watch)






(Photo 12: the same watch from the German forum)


----------



## Lemper

Even some of the fake ones look very, very good!


----------



## Robocaspar

Tissotdesire there's usually no reason to doubt a watch purchased from an AD. The risk they take from selling fakes far outweight whatever profit they can make if they were selling fakes. If Tissot were to catch wind of this practice they would loose their AD Status and that is too big a risk to take.

That said it's possible your watch is an older model, or a pre-owned watch. No way to know really unless you contact the AD. As for the color change, is the casing bronze or gold? Non stainless steel casing will change color over time as it comes into contact with the elements and your skins oil/chemicals. 

I noticed the model number is different on your watch, maybe you can google it and see what turns up. Comparing you watch to a stock photo isn't very useful except for the general features.


----------



## Robocaspar

Matthias, 

off the top of my head I would say your Le Lelocle looks wierd. No T on the crown, no engraving on the back case. Do a google image search for the le locle and compare them with your watch, but usually if you get an watch at too good a price on ebay, it's probably too good to be true.


----------



## tissotdesire

Robocaspar said:


> Tissotdesire there's usually no reason to doubt a watch purchased from an AD. The risk they take from selling fakes far outweight whatever profit they can make if they were selling fakes. If Tissot were to catch wind of this practice they would loose their AD Status and that is too big a risk to take.
> 
> That said it's possible your watch is an older model, or a pre-owned watch. No way to know really unless you contact the AD. As for the color change, is the casing bronze or gold? Non stainless steel casing will change color over time as it comes into contact with the elements and your skins oil/chemicals.
> 
> I noticed the model number is different on your watch, maybe you can google it and see what turns up. Comparing you watch to a stock photo isn't very useful except for the general features.


Dear Robocaspar,

First of all, thank you for your reply, I really appreciate.
The website does not support full-size images. So, the print and press quality at the back cover does not look clear on my current uploads. I'm going to upload even closer look of the back cover. If Tissot would have been manufactured watches like mine, it wouldn't be what we call it.

I also wear my father's Swiss-made Arlon, mechanical from 60's. The watch is older than me, feels better than my new(!) watch. Dad gave me his watch after using 45 years; can this "Tissot" do the same for my son??


----------



## Robocaspar

Mechanical watches, if properly maintained and serviced regularly will last generations. Your new watch is a battery operated swiss quartz movement. The cost of replacing one of these is in the two digits. The only service a quartz requires is changing the battery. If the movement breaks or is damaged the repair center/watchmaker won't bother trying to fix it, just toss it out and put in a new movement. So technically, as long as there is a supply of replacement movements and batteries, yes your watch can last decades.


----------



## tissotdesire

Robocaspar said:


> Mechanical watches, if properly maintained and serviced regularly will last generations. Your new watch is a battery operated swiss quartz movement. The cost of replacing one of these is in the two digits. The only service a quartz requires is changing the battery. If the movement breaks or is damaged the repair center/watchmaker won't bother trying to fix it, just toss it out and put in a new movement. So technically, as long as there is a supply of replacement movements and batteries, yes your watch can last decades.


Dear Robocaspar,

Thank you for your reply. Actually, there was an irony in my last question. Because, I tend to say the watch is not authentic and I reflect this tendency by questioning, if this watch'd stay like 50+ years old mechanical. Thank you anyway for the technical details.

In your previous post, you said the color change might be due to skin oils and chemicals. This is not anyhow possible and I'll tell you why: 
I bought the watch on 16th November 2012, today is 11.February. I don't wear the watch after my doubts have arisen. So, it's winter season and in two months how much and how dense chemicals my body may produce? As it is printed/pressed at the backcover, it is stainless steel body.
You said, non-stainless steel bodies may change color after some use. This watch (according to back cover) is stainless steel and the color started to change within two months. So, come to my side to ask the same question: Why this Tissot started to loose its color within two months?

Let me tell you another thing. I didn't know the percentage of fake watches in the market till facing this issue. People sell fake-Tissots online even at the same price (I think, no need to paste the link of these websites here). 
Tissot (seems) have no problem with these fake Tissot sellers. If they weren't comfortable, others wouldn't, either.
You know what is most tragic in this story? My AD-purchased watch does not match the one on Tissot's website but it matches the one on fake-Tissots website..!


----------



## Robocaspar

If you have doubts about its authenticity with valid proof then contact Tissot, their CS department replies pretty promptly to inquiries. Or go back to the AD and ask them about it. Or post your pictures in the public forum, alot more activity and experts there.


----------



## tissotdesire

Robocaspar said:


> If you have doubts about its authenticity with valid proof then contact Tissot, their CS department replies pretty promptly to inquiries. Or go back to the AD and ask them about it. Or post your pictures in the public forum, alot more activity and experts there.


Dear Robocaspar and all forum friends,
I'm going to share very funny conversations between me and tissot world customer service.
Coming soon..


----------



## tissotdesire

Dear forum friends,

I was quite busy these days so I'm back to write something about my experience between me and Tissot world costumer service.
If you've read previous posts, I had some doubts about my Tissot Desire watch if it was authentic or not. To get some answers to these questions, I wrote on this forum (naturally after being aware of it) and asked the ones who are experienced on Tissots.

Before and then I wrote to Tissot world costumer service several emails. Ones they asked me to send them a copy of the warranty card of the watch, since it was purchased from a Tissot authorized retailer. So, accordingly they'd reply me as it is said.

Some days passed but instead of being replied, a man contacted me in the city who was a wholesale representative of Tissot. He invited me to check the watch. I didn't do the visit because, he is not a man who can say if this watch was authentic. He delivers some items in the city and Tissot is just one of these "items".

I turned my head to Tissot center. I sent them full resolution photos of the watch so that all details could be seen for an examination.

The answer was just funny. They were saying the only difference they see was the color of the dial..!

So, I got the level of care that "Tissot world costumer service" does.

Even, they told me they're checking by asking from the country representative if the dealer was an authorized one. This was the funniest part because, the dealer was announced on Tissot.ch website (while they've done the check, I sent them a snapshot of my computer screen while related page was displayed.)

After they've become sure(?), it is said in the next email that the dealer is authorized so the watch is *original*, no need to worry about it.

My answer was in this way:
If Tissot has sub-manufacturing places in China, this watch can be an original, because it is manufactured under Tissot licence. But in this case, this watch would not be authentic and must carry Chinese-Made logo instead of Swiss (just like what Apple does: Designed in CA, produced in China). There is a value of an authentic watch and the "Swiss" word. People pay dollars just for these two reasons.

What do you think they said about this penetrating question?

There was _no mention_ and they've not denied!

As the saying goes.. Silence is acceptance. I have some conclusions from this story. And I think you have, too.


----------



## Robocaspar

The term Swiss Made is pretty broad nowadays. To my knowledge it means a watch must be assembled in Switzerland and contain a swiss watch movement. Individual watch components, (dial, hands, case, strap, even individual movement parts up to 50%) can come from any number of subcontractors in different countries around the world including China. 

You'd be hard pressed to find a 100% Swiss Made watch unless you go vintage shopping for watches made in the 1950s

Just google Swiss Made, the wikipedia page explains it pretty well


----------



## mlkester

I have been doing research on www.luxuryofwatches.com and found both a Mark Garamian and Nick Garamian associated with the business. I sent an email and received a reply back from a Mark Garamian. The bbb in LA shows Nick Garamian (their site apparently only started with bbb in Jun 2012) as the president. A google search on those names produced absolutely no hits other than your post and the bbb page with Nick on it. I find it incredibly suspicious and virtually unlikely that two people involved in a reputable business for 25 years would have absolutely no google presence. A search of their facebook profile is a disjointed small mix of international posters/people looking for a watch and no replys and some posts that didn't even make sense - their twitter feed has no tweets. I asked for a copy of their warranty and he said I could only get it once I ordered the watch. The only reviews to be found online are from trustpilot, a vendor sponsored review site and all were glowing positive with a few well placed minor issues with shipping sprinkled in. Not a single negative review that I could see. A search for reviews brings up nothing other than their own website and the trustpilot reviews. Buyer caution and due diligence are advised.....


----------



## tissotdesire

Last two three days, I tried to add a comment but I had some log in problem on the site. So,today log in was succesful.

Dear Robocaspar,

I didn't know all these that you've written, before. I read the "swiss made" title from wikipedia, and everything is crystal clear now.

China is the biggest and cheapest land for manufacturers. Like all others, Swiss watch companies may have subcontractors there.

In wikipedia it's said, according to latest changes in the related laws, in order to use Swiss Made logo, at least 51 percent of the total value of a watch must be Swiss, the movement must be Swiss and the last screw must be assembled in Switzerland.

When we consider that these watches are sold all around the world, what we costumers can do is, to trust this promise of the manufacturer to the Swiss laws. 

I'm currently living in Pakistan. If 49 percent of the parts of a Tissot (or any other Swiss watch) are produced in China or in Asia generally, I just need to trust that, the manufacturer sends related parts from Asia to Switzerland, the movement is plugged and last check is done and then the watches are distributed everywhere from Switzerland.


----------



## The Irish

mlkester said:


> I have been doing research on www.luxuryofwatches.com and found both a Mark Garamian and Nick Garamian associated with the business. I sent an email and received a reply back from a Mark Garamian. The bbb in LA shows Nick Garamian (their site apparently only started with bbb in Jun 2012) as the president. A google search on those names produced absolutely no hits other than your post and the bbb page with Nick on it. I find it incredibly suspicious and virtually unlikely that two people involved in a reputable business for 25 years would have absolutely no google presence. A search of their facebook profile is a disjointed small mix of international posters/people looking for a watch and no replys and some posts that didn't even make sense - their twitter feed has no tweets. I asked for a copy of their warranty and he said I could only get it once I ordered the watch. The only reviews to be found online are from trustpilot, a vendor sponsored review site and all were glowing positive with a few well placed minor issues with shipping sprinkled in. Not a single negative review that I could see. A search for reviews brings up nothing other than their own website and the trustpilot reviews. Buyer caution and due diligence are advised.....


I agree with everything that you said. It was their "Authenticity Guarantee", positive Trust Pilot reviews, and A+ rating w/ the BBB that convinced me to purchase a watch from them. Looking back at it now, there were probably a few "red flags" that I disregarded. With that being said, Martin did pay to have me ship the watch back, and I have been refunded in full for the cost. All that I lost was my time & gas cost from driving to a Tissot AD to prove the watch's lack of authenticity. All is well that ends well, but lesson learned. Do not buy from www.luxuryofwatches.com


----------



## Benjamin David

Hi. Good am. I am new to this forum and was wondering if you guys could help me. A week ago i bought this watch from my friend who guaranteed that he bought this from an AD store. I went to that store and asked where i can have my watch serviced. Looking around i saw the exact same model but color was slightly different and the screws where not the same also. I told this to my friend and said the reason for the color change is that he is acidic. Any thoughts? here are some pics. Thanks.


----------



## Robocaspar

That should be model: Tissot T048.417.27.057.06. The only difference I see is the color of the crown guard screws.



Benjamin David said:


> Hi. Good am. I am new to this forum and was wondering if you guys could help me. A week ago i bought this watch from my friend who guaranteed that he bought this from an AD store. I went to that store and asked where i can have my watch serviced. Looking around i saw the exact same model but color was slightly different and the screws where not the same also. I told this to my friend and said the reason for the color change is that he is acidic. Any thoughts? here are some pics. Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin David

Robocaspar said:


> That should be model: Tissot T048.417.27.057.06. The only difference I see is the color of the crown guard screws.


Aside from that when i compared both side to side at the store the face of my watch and numbers in it was darker. i also noticed that the color of my watch seemed to look like faded gold. The one written at the back of my watch is T048417 A?


----------



## 4u2c

Grend0 said:


> sorry this is fake tissot
> 
> View attachment 626733
> 
> View attachment 626734


how about this?


----------



## Robocaspar

Benjamin David said:


> Aside from that when i compared both side to side at the store the face of my watch and numbers in it was darker. i also noticed that the color of my watch seemed to look like faded gold. The one written at the back of my watch is T048417 A?


The model # I posted is the full online code. Tissot only puts the watch model on the case back, while the last digits tell the different variations in colors and strap type. I couldn't tell you why yours has a different color.


----------



## tissotdesire

tissotdesire said:


> Last two three days, I tried to add a comment but I had some log in problem on the site. So,today log in was succesful.
> 
> Dear Robocaspar,
> 
> I didn't know all these that you've written, before. I read the "swiss made" title from wikipedia, and everything is crystal clear now.
> 
> China is the biggest and cheapest land for manufacturers. Like all others, Swiss watch companies may have subcontractors there.
> 
> In wikipedia it's said, according to latest changes in the related laws, in order to use Swiss Made logo, at least 51 percent of the total value of a watch must be Swiss, the movement must be Swiss and the last screw must be assembled in Switzerland.
> 
> When we consider that these watches are sold all around the world, what we costumers can do is, to trust this promise of the manufacturer to the Swiss laws.
> 
> I'm currently living in Pakistan. If 49 percent of the parts of a Tissot (or any other Swiss watch) are produced in China or in Asia generally, I just need to trust that, the manufacturer sends related parts from Asia to Switzerland, the movement is plugged and last check is done and then the watches are distributed everywhere from Switzerland.


Questions still remain..

On Tissot website among the technical information, it is said T870/970 Desire model weighs 35 grams.
Lastly, I put my watch on a digital sensitive scale. 
It's just 31,.. grams. (I don't remember the part after the comma)

So, another strong clue on the questions that I was trying to overcome.


----------



## JamesLamurte

Hi,

I recently bought a Tissot Visodate from a third party seller on Amazon. Price was lower than what I found at my AD, but it wasn't a bargain either. The packaging and the watch itself seem fine, but looking at the back of the watch, I noticed that the serial number starts with 12BC instead of the usual 10BC for visodate, and that the water-resistant engraving is different that the normal "3Bar water-resistant 30m/100 ft". Any take on that?


----------



## ellvis

what i see is there is to mutch space between the word water

WAT ER

and the next is (30m/100ft)

never seen it in ( )

the quality of the metal where the strap is fittet no good !!

for me it look´s like fake but more good fotos of the whatch are better to see

for compare:

http://uhrforum.de/attachments/5094...-automatic-t019-430-16-051-01-neu-tissot2.jpg


----------



## JamesLamurte

These are good points. I actually saw some watches with the brackets and the odd spacing between wat and er. Someone from this forum posted that one for instance: http://imageshack.us/a/img443/9550/img9210x.jpg

Might all be counterfeits though; I guess I should just try to get a refund and go to an AD.


----------



## ellvis

now i find a pic from this forum with (.....) maybe new models from tissot have this but you can see the word "water" is difference.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-tradition-chronograph-pictures-828976.html


----------



## swiftgs

My visodate has it as well. And I bought it from an official AD and know my watch is 100 procent genuine. Also my serial begins with 12BC (maybe 12 is the production year, my watch is produced in 2012). So dont worry to much


----------



## cn_habs

Is there any reputable seller on Ebay or Amazon that carries the black PRC200?










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alekseich

Hello!

Me the question on my hours as far as they are original interests.
Help please to me to deal with this question

Here a photo (if it is necessary, I can send additional photos)

































Thanks for the help!


----------



## sachetsharma

HI,

I am a new member . I just bought a Tissot T race from ebay. I want to make sure it is genuine. I am going to return it otherwise. I did a lot of research but could get much information. I am attaching some pics of the watch an packaging. 
The only thing I could find is the water resistance marking on the back. All of them says " 10 bar water resistant 100m/330ft" whereas my watch says "water resistant 10 bar 100m/330ft".

Thanks in advance.

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130537_zps11ce7b2b.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130539_zps53f184c8.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130542_zps2a2450bf.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130543_zps3f3c8976.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130545_zpsc2236055.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130546_zps59e716dd.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130547_zps45d01ea6.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130548_zps72624cf0.jpg


----------



## Tday

sachetsharma said:


> HI,
> 
> I am a new member . I just bought a Tissot T race from ebay. I want to make sure it is genuine. I am going to return it otherwise. I did a lot of research but could get much information. I am attaching some pics of the watch an packaging.
> The only thing I could find is the water resistance marking on the back. All of them says " 10 bar water resistant 100m/330ft" whereas my watch says "water resistant 10 bar 100m/330ft".
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q488/sachetsharma/P4130547_zps45d01ea6.jpg


From memory, the backing should be clear, Hope that helps.


----------



## canhpro

I have questions regarding this watch, is it fake or authentic, is it too good to come with 2 year intl warranty ? I really want to buy this watch and found this great price but the seller is big concern.

Tissot Mens T0484172705700 T Race Watch


----------



## DesertGoon

canhpro said:


> I have questions regarding this watch, is it fake or authentic, is it too good to come with 2 year intl warranty ? I really want to buy this watch and found this great price but the seller is big concern.
> 
> Tissot Mens T0484172705700 T Race Watch


if a site/seller doesn't list down their street address and phone number then it could be dubious. :rodekaart it's safer to buy from amazon.com.


----------



## canhpro

Hi guys, please help me spot this tissot is fake or not. I bought it from ebay sellers in Australia.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/help-me-identify-watch-fake-not-865619.html?highlight=


----------



## metalblade872013

Is this one here a fake quartz?

"ISA cal.8171
Far east Ass'y"









Where's this quarzt from??? PLZ


----------



## ellvis

Can´t understand your post !!!

this is a movement from here:

ISA/IST Multi Function

why this is a fake movement ???

and why you post this here "How to spot a fake Tissot" ??

Do you have this movement in a Tissot watch ?


----------



## metalblade872013

@ellvis: "*Do you have this movement in a Tissot watch *?"
yes. it's my quartz, in my TISSOT!
So my quest "Is this one here a fake quartz?"!


----------



## abc_def

hi guys,

i'm planning to buy tissot watch for my new watch.
so i want to make sure if it is authentic

i need your opinion to identify if this tissot is legit or fake (base on this picture only)

really appreciate it


----------



## nguyenlongalone

please help me spot this tissot is fake or not,tks!


----------



## Registered User

What about mine? The orange tinge on the 6 o'clock marker is just a reflection off something,

Having recently seen mine open, I'm not sure that the "centered date" thing is a good indicator of authenticity, because the whole working unit would only need a tiny 'nudge' to cause the date to be a teeny bit off. 








the inside of mine looks exactly like this, but with different knobs on the side


----------



## pepperoniii

Im interested in this pr 50 automatic. Can anyone help me identify if its authentic? Thanks!
Tissot PR50 Automatic Date Ref J374 474 Men


----------



## User_Refined

As my contribution to this thread - some reflections from Switzerland, and some rare screen time for Francois Thiebaud...






It becomes clear there is little _arm-chair authentication_ that can be offered on an uploaded pic - particularly when there is the distinct possibility of _Tiss-fauxs_ and _Tiss-similars_ of such high quality that manufacturers cannot tell without opening them up.

What does this mean now and in the future? - Well no one knows, but it seems that:
* Tissot will constantly be updating their product lines and refining their styling to stay ahead;
* any second-hand watch model in the future may be a replica (depending on the volumes of real vs replicas produced);
* it may also mean your favourite styles from the 50's, 60's an 70's start making a _better-than-NOS_ comeback;
* parts for old models start to become available again.


----------



## Passion4watches

I would imagine they would only fake high end watches, to go through all that trouble to fake a $300 watch seems odd...


----------



## DLXXV

Which one is a fake or are they both real only different versions of the visodate, am concerned about with or without the indent in the sides of the Visodate Version with indent in the sides: TISSOT Visodate Automatic Mens Watch T0194303603100 - E-oro.gr - YouTube / Version without the indent in the sides: Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic T019.430.16.051.01 - watch review - YouTube


----------



## Solar Cycles

I wish I had read this thread before ordering my PRC200. I's due for delivery today from an ebay seller Empire Watches, they also have their own website and appear kosher but after reading some of the horror stories here I'm dreading opening the box.


----------



## andrew91

Anyone know if this looks alright...

Genuine Tissot PRS516 automatic watch - T044.430.21.051.00 | eBay

A bit worried about low feedback score, my lack of knowledge about watches(working on that one), not being able to look at the movement and the fairly low buy it now price. Wondering if anyone can help a new watch enthusiast before I pull the trigger?


----------



## Neuritis

I'm looking at a Tissot Couturier and wondering if the left image is a fake. The hands are black instead of chrome as the image from the official Tissot website. When I google it, there are all sorts of images that have black hands. Maybe it is just a reflection and the hands look black but really aren't. I also see one with chrome hands, but the bottom dial looks different too (no graduations).


----------



## imagwai

Looks like a reflection and they're actually silver, not black. Take a look at the polished bezel - there are black areas and silver areas. The watch looks OK, but the picture isn't really sufficient to be sure.


----------



## tuciz

Hi, I need some advice. 
looking at watch and can't decide what to do. Price is quite good - Tissot Luxury COSC T0864081105600
There is some bad feedbacks and some satisfied buyers too. 
suggestions?


----------



## Ben Shukrun

Hey , i just received my tissot t race black i bought from ebay store super-store-europe | eBay
the thing is that i'm not sure about the authentic of the watch from couple of reason
1.the black bezel scratch easily 
2.i should cut the wrist for decrease it 
3.at night there isn't a led light on the dial

some pcitures of the watch here
New TISSOT T-RACER 330F CARBON STEEL SPEEDCHRONO MEN WATCH T048.417.37.057.00 | eBay

best regards ben


----------



## imagwai

Ben Shukrun said:


> Hey , i just received my tissot t race black i bought from ebay store super-store-europe | eBay
> the thing is that i'm not sure about the authentic of the watch from couple of reason
> 1.the black bezel scratch easily
> 2.i should cut the wrist for decrease it
> 3.at night there isn't a led light on the dial
> 
> some pcitures of the watch here
> New TISSOT T-RACER 330F CARBON STEEL SPEEDCHRONO MEN WATCH T048.417.37.057.00 | eBay
> 
> best regards ben


I don't know this model, but I do know that you need to cut Tissot rubber bands in order to size them. Hence, it's really important to be 100% sure you're cutting at the right point. Why do you think it should have a led light on the dial? Have you seen this advertised in the spec for the watch somewhere?


----------



## cribmaster

meddc said:


> I don't know this model, but I do know that you need to cut Tissot rubber bands in order to size them. Hence, it's really important to be 100% sure you're cutting at the right point. Why do you think it should have a led light on the dial? Have you seen this advertised in the spec for the watch somewhere?


if the shop sells watches tissot do not make anymore and they have sold alot i would pop your watch in for a new battery at a shop that sells tissot and they should know if its ok


----------



## cribmaster

cribmaster said:


> if the shop sells watches tissot do not make anymore and they have sold alot i would pop your watch in for a new battery at a shop that sells tissot and they should know if its ok


if its easy to remove back and add a photo it might be better


----------



## kandemirb

Hi, could you please tell me whether this is a fake or not? Thanks in advance.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

I want to report the ebay seller Stagstores - more than 58000 positive feedbacks. I bought fake Tissot PRC 200, and I had a lot of problems to sent it back to the seller. They refused to receive it back, even that I proved it.


----------



## cribmaster

hi so many people get fooled i did years ago the fakes are very good and most people wont know a fake anyway if there not into watches or do a little digging i have found most on ebay from china to be fakes some ebay shops sell tissot models that tissot no longer make as i have tride to get some models from them with no luck so its not hard to work out many good shops will give a 10% on many watches so its better to buy from them anyway why pay £200 for a might be fake when you can pay £250 for a real one with all the paperwork chris


----------



## cribmaster

if you sent the watch back contact ebay and paypal they are very good put in a claim that should get your funds back i did the seller wanted the watch back but would not pay for it so ebay gave me my cash back and i did not hear from seller so kept the fake watch


----------



## Christiaan25

Hi guys,

New to WUS here. I'am from Holland, so sorry for my grammer...

Reading from this thread, I think I am almost certain I have just bought two fake Tissot's from a webshop based in Holland.
I bought a Couturier quartz and a Tradition Chrono. I received them today, an everything seems perfect until I look at the box and manual and the Tissot catalogue.. 

Posted below is the watch and the catalogue pictures. I am wondering what you guys think. I think it is strange there is missing a warranty card and the quality of the box seems very low. But I can't find any difference between these watches and the pictures on the Tissot website.

Thanks in advance.



































































































































































Any of you guys can confirm my suspicion?


----------



## Christiaan25

In addition to my post above.

Does anybody have an idea? I bought these watches with about 40% discount on the retail price. Most of the review's about the website were I bought them are positive.


----------



## imagwai

I'm afraid the photos don't really allow for a side by side comparison with a picture of a genuine one. We really need in-focus close-ups of the dial and caseback. The box looks slightly suspect - on my Tissot box, the two metal flags are countersunk, whereas on yours they look proud. But other than that, I don't see anything that obviously marks them out as fakes from the shots you've provided.

If you worried they're fake, though, you could just send them back and buy them at full price from a Tissot authorised dealer?


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

Which store you bought the watches?


----------



## cribmaster

anybody bought from linkswatches ? are they ok cheers chris


----------



## Christiaan25

Thanks for your reply's.

I bought the watches at watch2day.nl. I have had contact with the servicedepartment of this company. They claim all the watches they sell are genuine, if they don't sell genuine watches they will get problems with the Swach group and with the law. They say they have good contact with the Swatch group and do not sell fakes. The box is different to a box I bought at an authorized jewelry seller. They say they differ because of the production date. The boxes they used were old models, that is why they are different. An international warranty card will be send to me by them, this should have been already in the box...

Since I can't find any reason to suspect they are fake, I think I will keep the watches as long as I will recieve an international warranty card.



Christiaan25 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to WUS here. I'am from Holland, so sorry for my grammer...
> 
> Reading from this thread, I think I am almost certain I have just bought two fake Tissot's from a webshop based in Holland.
> I bought a Couturier quartz and a Tradition Chrono. I received them today, an everything seems perfect until I look at the box and manual and the Tissot catalogue..
> 
> Posted below is the watch and the catalogue pictures. I am wondering what you guys think. I think it is strange there is missing a warranty card and the quality of the box seems very low. But I can't find any difference between these watches and the pictures on the Tissot website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys can confirm my suspicion?


----------



## Qwayt

Hi guys,I'm interested in watch below. I've read here that the e-shop called 'jomashop' sells originals, but if we compare the prices, 'jomashop' sells this with a too low price..Do you think this is fake: http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t-sport-mens-watch-t0694174705100.htmlThanks in advance.Appreciate your help.


----------



## imagwai

Jomashop is well known and wouldn't knowingly sell fakes. For the most part, people say they're fine, although I have seen someone on here claim they think they had a fake from there once (have a search of this forum for the word "jomashop"). They would surely change it or refund if that was the case, though.


----------



## limo

Hi guys
Saw this is sale forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tissot-heritage-visodate-conus-937174.html
Is this real? It match the description from previous discussion in this thread...


----------



## Castrood

Bought this PRC 200 from an Amazon third party seller as it is discontinued and not available in store. If I had seen this forum beforehand it probably would have scared me off as I didn't expect Tissot watches to be faked to that sort of detail.

Face: Nothing wrong as far as i can see.









Lume: Its all there which is a good sign. Even the little ones at 12,3,6 and 9 which I would have thought a fake would not bother with. Although the small lume at three is a little bit out of line from the main one










Case back and movement: case back text is different to pictures on the internet but seen that it does change from year to year. ETA 2836-2 appears genuine according to this link










Band: has serial number which is different from pictures i've seen which say Genuine Leather.









Clasp


----------



## Castrood

The watch did not come presented on the pillow but was just placed in the box. The box looks like it took a bit of damage on the way. Tear on the front right and the bottom has detached so the books fall out. Do not dispose is on a sticker. Warrantee card has a piece that has been scratched out.













































Tending to think this one is genuine but please let me know if theres anything that I have missed.


----------



## nyumnyumnyum

Hi guys,

First time poster here at watchuseek so hopefully I wont embarrass myself to much.

I bought my first watch a few days ago off ebay.





























As you can see from the pictures (if they've uploaded ok) it's a tissot with a 2892.A2 movement in an 18ct gold case, however as I bought it second hand I don't know anything else about it. I was very happy with my purchase until I stumbled across this page and started to doubt it's authenticity, mainly because I can't identify it. being a novice with watches I'm hoping/afraid I've missed something that would obvious to a more experienced eye.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MatZo

Hello guys!
I`ve request about legit online shop.It`s about that:
New in Box Tissot T Sport T0694174705100 Men's Black Rubber Titanium Watch | eBay 
They have a own online site.It` s online store as well.I read a feedback.(Positive 99.9%)Shipping form USA.Available to my country Bulgaria.The price in Bulgaria about that model tissot is about 750$.Here is a good price and that impress me.The company is watchwarehouse.They posted their history and pics.Is that true?I don`t know it.
Is anybody know something about it?If someone purchased tissot from their online store.
I wondered,if to ask directly "ebay" about this user :"watchwarehouse" for that is originally products,because is wrote everywhere "100% authentic product".
Thanks in advance gauys .


----------



## berbagci

_Hi, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if you guys could help me. Just got a Tissot T-Touch expert watch on amazon (actually Jomashop), just want to make sure it's authentic. I'm worried because there was no international warranty card (I know, jomashop is not an AD, but still a blank warranty card should be there, right?) and the watch wasn't wrapped around that little pillow, the watch was right next to it. Hence, I'm a bit conserned. I will be glad if you help me.
Thanks_


----------



## cribmaster

berbagci said:


> _Hi, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if you guys could help me. Just got a Tissot T-Touch expert watch on amazon (actually Jomashop), just want to make sure it's authentic. I'm worried because there was no international warranty card (I know, jomashop is not an AD, but still a blank warranty card should be there, right?) and the watch wasn't wrapped around that little pillow, the watch was right next to it. Hence, I'm a bit conserned. I will be glad if you help me.
> Thanks_


 have seen mixed reviews about _Jomashop some one on here may know better was going to buy a tag from there but could not chance it ? chris_


----------



## lozzab

Hi everyone, I've just had somebody buy this watch for xmas for me and i'm sure it's fake. What do you think? Answers ASAP please as they haven't transferred cash yet (off ebay) and had to have the embarrassing chat that I think it may be fake, hence why i'm turning to you all. Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas!

Tissot PRC 200 T17.1.526.52 BNIB BLACK DIAL LEATHER STRAP UNWANTED GIFT RRP £270 | eBay


----------



## Fatpants666

The numbers around the outside are out of line. I wouldn't risk it personally. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lozzab

Thanks - I agree. Have a good festive period and i'll cancel the transaction through Ebay.


----------



## Fatpants666

Is this the same watch that is on the other thread ? Looks like it.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Belgarath021

I have just been burnt by an online retailer full story HERE, but had the opotunity to grab a side by side shots with a genuine.

Tissot LE LOCLE AUTOMATIC LADY T41.1.183.33


----------



## elhanoty

what about my t touch i have it used from someone


----------



## imagwai

T-Touch would not be easy to fake. I wouldn't worry unless the features don't work or are different from what they should be.


----------



## elhanoty

meddc said:


> T-Touch would not be easy to fake. I wouldn't worry unless the features don't work or are different from what they should be.


All features work fine
thanks for helping


----------



## Driv3r

Just purchased this PRC200 from a grey market dealer. Does it look real guys ? I'm in love with the watch, its my first "real" watch!


----------



## User_Refined

Hi all,

With the close of the 2013 year, the *Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry* have made public some of the anti-counterfeiting work that has occurred over the last year.

*Fake watches crackdown deemed a success*

------------------------------------------
27-DECEMBER-2013

The fight against counterfeit watches has made progress this year, but more needs to be done to crack down on the trade in timepieces which abuse the "Swiss made" label, according to the Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry.

A total of *more than 120,000 fake watches* were seized in 2013, the federation president, Jean-Daniel Pasche said.

...the full article can be found *here*









Fake watches are crushed by a steam roller
Official statistics from the Swiss Federal Customs Administration (FCA) from 2012 can be found *here* and watches make a significant chunk of it.

*How can you help?*

------------------------------------------
An *official Watch Fraud Report form* can be found *here*

Use this to notify the Swiss watch industry of any fakes or replicas that come to your attention.

This thread should be a key informer.


----------



## pbyeoh

Hi, I would be grateful if someone can tell me if this Tissot Heritage Porto is a genuine or a fake. Many thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisLi

Hello,
I am new to Tissot. I found this piece: Vintage PR 100 on ebay. Shipment from hong Kong...I would appreciate if someone could tell if it is fake or genuine?

Thanks a lot!!

Swiss Made Vintage Tissot PR100 Sapphire Quartz Unisex Watch | eBay


----------



## Dial-a-watch

Hi all,

I m interested in purchasing a Tissot watch I found online (pictures attached). The person selling does not provide much information so I am wondering whether or not it is genuine. Any information about the watch would be much appreciated! Also, at $130, do you think it is a good price?


----------



## tibsi

Dial-a-watch said:


> Hi all,
> I m interested in purchasing a Tissot watch I found online (pictures attached). The person selling does not provide much information so I am wondering whether or not it is genuine. Any information about the watch would be much appreciated! Also, at $130, do you think it is a good price?


Maybe fake.


----------



## markkohfm

Is the below watch genuine?















There are so many discrepancies across various watches i have seen:
The example given here which is thought to be genuine http://uhrforum.de/attachments/5094...-automatic-t019-430-16-051-01-neu-tissot2.jpg 







The official photos on the Tissot website TISSOT HERITAGE VISODATE AUTOMATIC - T019.430.16.031.01 - Tissot Swiss Watches actually looks similar to the watch shown first


----------



## kicks

Hi,
I would like to know, that below Tissot PRC-200 is original or fake, anyone can help?
Ps. It's used.


----------



## Mokomakin

Hello!
I came across this Visodate at local auction.. I think it is fake but I would like to have another oppinion.. I think the rotor and movement all together is not right. I also think the crown is too thick.. I am a rookie at this sort of a thing so please set me straight if I'm wrong! Thank you!


----------



## imagwai

Pics not too good, but I think it's fake too. The printing on the day/date seems poor quality, as does the lettering on the rotor. Could be the blurry pics, though.


----------



## wooster1853

kicks said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know, that below Tissot PRC-200 is original or fake, anyone can help?
> Ps. It's used.


How about the lume on the hour markers. I can barely see left half of them on the lume shot, did you give it enough light exposure before taking that shot?
Secondly the lume paint on the 11 o'clock marker seems to be slightly tilted.

I would also suspect that your strap might be fake. Genuine strap should fit perfectly on the 19mm wide lugs.

That is all I can say based on these pictures, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shaunie_007

markkohfm said:


> Is the below watch genuine?
> 
> View attachment 1344110
> View attachment 1344111
> 
> 
> There are so many discrepancies across various watches i have seen:
> The example given here which is thought to be genuine http://uhrforum.de/attachments/5094...-automatic-t019-430-16-051-01-neu-tissot2.jpg
> View attachment 1344108
> 
> The official photos on the Tissot website TISSOT HERITAGE VISODATE AUTOMATIC - T019.430.16.031.01 - Tissot Swiss Watches actually looks similar to the watch shown first
> View attachment 1344109


Sorry to break the news, and a few weeks late.. but that is a fake, the obscure font on the day/date and the blending of the dot of the 'i' in "Tissot" are clear indicators, as well as the lack of stamping on the movement and the lack of 3 bar on the case back. See if you can return it for a refund. My fiance and I just went through hell trying to get a refund on a watch that looked exactly like that, we finally got it after about 1 month of fighting with paypal and ebay, but it was well worth it to buy from jomashop and get the real deal.


----------



## Shaunie_007

Mokomakin said:


> Hello!
> I came across this Visodate at local auction.. I think it is fake but I would like to have another oppinion.. I think the rotor and movement all together is not right. I also think the crown is too thick.. I am a rookie at this sort of a thing so please set me straight if I'm wrong! Thank you!
> View attachment 1359299
> View attachment 1359300


This is also a fake, and not a good fake. Some of the same discrepancies as the watch markkohfm had posted.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Can I get a legit check on my black visodate that I purchased on the sales forum a year ago. Was never to sure about its authenticity as I was able to get it for cheap.


----------



## GeorgeMachorro

Hey guys I am new to the forum. Well unfortunately my first Swiss watch turned out to be a fake. I bought a Tissot PRC 200 off of Amazon, and came to the forum to learn more about the watch. After seeing all the posts about fakes, when mine arrived after putting it to the test... found it to be fake. And a good one at that !! They are getting very good now so beware, everything looked legit down to the packaging. Passed all the tests on this forum!! After 3 days of scrutiny I found it certain to be fake because the lume was poorly applied to various hour markings. And the big one was after doing a "shake test" in my hand the second hand would move around!! Not good, beware guys I am going to a Tissot AD.


----------



## Shaunie_007

Y4BBZY said:


> Can I get a legit check on my black visodate that I purchased on the sales forum a year ago. Was never to sure about its authenticity as I was able to get it for cheap.


From the pics you've posted I can't really see any red flags, but one tell tale sign on the fake I've encountered is lack of stamps on the movement near the balance wheel. Although the movement is not a 2824-2, and is in fact the 2836-2 there still should be similar stamps clearly visible like these found on the 2824-2. If there are a lack of stamps located near the balance wheel, then I would begin to see the watch as suspect.







(borrowed photo)


----------



## DB1982

Hi Guys,

New to this forum but this definitely seems like the right place to be!

Picked up the below watch on ebay ,not too expensive but still would like to know if its real or not.

Please can you advise?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Supermarine2000

These were sold in the late 80s early 90s if I remember right. I don't think it was a UK model. I could be wrong. I hope this helps. If you have a picture of the back I can tell you how real it is.

S2000


----------



## DB1982

Thanks,was unsure because I dont think I'v seen any other Tissots with joined up lettering on the dial.

Pictures of the back:


----------



## Mokomakin

Shaunie_007 said:


> This is also a fake, and not a good fake. Some of the same discrepancies as the watch markkohfm had posted.


The auction of this visodate ended yesterday and it was sold to somebody at the price of 150€


----------



## Yhache

Hi, i'm to this forum and i'm looking for advice on this watch i plan to buy from someone. I've read almost every post in here so i asked the seller to give me more pictures to see if it was a fake. Here they are : 

























































I know the close up aren't that great but does anyone see any red flags?

Thank you


----------



## cribmaster

MENS TISSOT WATCH PRS516 | eBay

nice fake small dials wrong should be 30/0/60


----------



## imagwai

^^ So obviously not genuine. But no doubt someone will be taken in


----------



## cribmaster

have messaged the seller he just said thanks


----------



## Yhache

Yhache said:


> Hi, i'm to this forum and i'm looking for advice on this watch i plan to buy from someone. I've read almost every post in here so i asked the seller to give me more pictures to see if it was a fake. Here they are :
> View attachment 1380256
> 
> View attachment 1380257
> 
> View attachment 1380258
> 
> View attachment 1380259
> 
> View attachment 1380261
> 
> View attachment 1380263
> 
> View attachment 1380265
> 
> View attachment 1380266
> 
> 
> I know the close up aren't that great but does anyone see any red flags?
> 
> Thank you


Can anyone help on this one? The seller is asking me if i buy it or not hehe. Thx!


----------



## dkennyken

To be honest these pictures are awful, I would be surprised if anybody could tell from them.

Here's a link that may help and a picture with various differences.










Watchuseek, The Most Visited Watch Forum Site ... In The World.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-tissot-prc-200-a-339622.html

Hope this helps.

Let me know how you get on.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken

Also does the seller have original receipt or any other paperwork that may help to authenticate it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yhache

I know they are awful haha. He said he has the original receipt. How can i really authenticate it with that receipt ?

by the way, thank you for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## dkennyken

If he has the original receipt and a good story (ask him where and when it was bought) I'd have no reason not to believe him (although there are plenty of people out there that will go that little bit further to deceive).

If you pay through paypal and the seller has stated it is authentic you will be covered if it turns out it isn't. 

When you get it you could compare it to the fake Tissot link and picture I provided or take it to a jeweller and they will be able to tell you.

Also if you have the receipt you could ring them or pay them a visit just to confirm it came from them, it should also have a warranty card which they will want to see.

You could get a jeweller to change the battery and make sure it's water tight at the same time.

As I said earlier let me know how it goes 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yhache

Oh good point about the Paypal moneyback guarantee. I'll ask him and also to have the original receipt. I'll let you know of the outcome.

Well i'll be damned, he sold it already.. oh well thx anyway for your help


----------



## dkennyken

Don't know what you're paying but make sure you knock him down a little, nothing like a bargain.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## baby_bass

I just bought this visodate off another forum. But its movement is producing a little knocking noise when shake it up and down, or when I'm putting the watch on. That's worrying me a little. This looks to be the model with the notched lug(older). The face and movement seem genuine, at least to my eye. But maybe experts here may better determine its authenticity. My fingers are crossed and my butt clenched as I pray that my first Swiss watch... Is actually Swiss.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baby_bass

So my watch was taken in by the swatch group service centre. So I'm guessing that means it's genuine? Haha... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makoykoy

Though the pics are not that clear, looking at how the numbers/markings are space out its legit to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iloveadidas

Hi

Can anyone tell whether it's genuine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.watch

Hi i'm looking to purchase this used prs200, it has no box or cards or anything

can you anyone see anything more than i can?

To me the second hand seems just a tad bit long, the 12:00 bezel lume seems too large although the triangle seems to be rounded
other than that i can't see anything else that indicates its a fake

tia!


----------



## pjmirg

Hello, This is my first post here. I was wondering if anyone could give me some help by identifying this watch as authentic or a fake. I have purchased it off of ebay, but am now worried that I may have bid on a fake. I have attached some photos, and a link to the auction. Thanks!

Philip

Ladies Tissot T048 217 27 017 00 White Rose Gold Chronograph T Race Swiss Watch | eBay


----------



## baby_bass

baby_bass said:


> I just bought this visodate off another forum. But its movement is producing a little knocking noise when shake it up and down, or when I'm putting the watch on. That's worrying me a little. This looks to be the model with the notched lug(older). The face and movement seem genuine, at least to my eye. But maybe experts here may better determine its authenticity. My fingers are crossed and my butt clenched as I pray that my first Swiss watch... Is actually Swiss.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just an update on this watch. It turns out that it is counterfeit afterall. Just really well done. Apparently the watch was a botch job of modified parts stuck onto an original eta movement and case, etc. It's now stuck in Switzerland at headquarters and I'm out the amount I paid for it. Damn. Welcome to my first swiss watch/ second hand market experience.


----------



## dkennyken

baby_bass said:


> Just an update on this watch. It turns out that it is counterfeit afterall. Just really well done. Apparently the watch was a botch job of modified parts stuck onto an original eta movement and case, etc. It's now stuck in Switzerland at headquarters and I'm out the amount I paid for it. Damn. Welcome to my first swiss watch/ second hand market experience.


Gutted for you.
Not good for a first experience, just have to take the knock and put it down as a learning curve.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hitchinpost

Upfront I'd just like to state that I am a youngish guy that knows next to nothing about watches and just recently got into collecting them after my dad bestowed upon me a couple from his collection that he used to wear when he was my age. Therefore I apologize in advance for any faux pas I made in terms of watch maintenance, forum etiquette, and any I make in the future.

I have recently bought this vintage Tissot Seastar off Ebay(seller estimated circa 1971-1983) First watch Ive bought online and possibly the first Swiss made watch I own.

At first I was able to wind the crown fine enough, but the red flag came when I decided to wind it in the wrong direction a little too vigorously with my big dumb fingers and also might of accidentally turned the crown without it pulled out of the stem as I remember hearing a click. Either way when I now try to wind it so the hands turn clockwise all it does is spin the crown off the stem, so I can't change the date and can only wind it counter clockwise(I no longer wind it in that direction)

I don't know if its worth trying to fix since I don't even know if its real or not or I just didnt handle a watch that might have 40+ years on it with the amount of care and finesse as I should have, maybe both.















































Initially I was less inclined to think it was a fake considering I bought it from a seller located in California not China and to my knowledge most replicas are based off contemporary models that are supposed to be in new condition not used vintage ones, but I supposed that doesn't stop someone from manufacturing a fake watch in the 70's and it being able to stay out in circulation for all this time. I really have no idea. Any feedback anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NaiveMelody

baby_bass said:


> Just an update on this watch. It turns out that it is counterfeit afterall. Just really well done. Apparently the watch was a botch job of modified parts stuck onto an original eta movement and case, etc. It's now stuck in Switzerland at headquarters and I'm out the amount I paid for it. Damn. Welcome to my first swiss watch/ second hand market experience.


I'm sorry to hear that mate. I have a silver face Heritage Visodate (with newer lugs) but couldn't tell it was fake from your pics. Certainly looking at a distance as a man on the street, I would have assumed it was genuine.

Makes you wonder, if putting that much effort into making a fake is lucrative at all considering how relatively inexpensive a genuine version is!


----------



## gman85

Hey guys, I'm thinking about bidding on this Visodate on Ebay. Not sure if its worth risking the fact that it may be a fake or should I just save for a guaranteed legit Visodate? I'd have to replace the band as well. Let me know what your thoughts are. I definitely don't want to spend $650 from AD. I'd probably go the Jomashop $450 route but if this one is real then I don't mind buying used. Tissot Visodate Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## swiftgs

baby_bass said:


> I just bought this visodate off another forum. But its movement is producing a little knocking noise when shake it up and down, or when I'm putting the watch on. That's worrying me a little. This looks to be the model with the notched lug(older). The face and movement seem genuine, at least to my eye. But maybe experts here may better determine its authenticity. My fingers are crossed and my butt clenched as I pray that my first Swiss watch... Is actually Swiss.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry to disapoint you but this watch looks fake. Compared to my (100 percent original) Visodate (Bought at the official Tissot AD) it have some strange differences:

Most obvious: waterresistant (in one word?) 30 m (mine is displaying: WATER-RESISTANT 3bar (30m/100ft) )
also the movement has quite a few differences:

Notice the printing on the rotor, total different font, good visible at the W and M, on my rotor they go all the way from top to bottom, while the tips on your W and M only goes half down. 









Notice the Water-resistant printing, and the marked srew, that one is totally enclosed on your model:










based on this I would say it is pretty sure you have a fake one, but off-course I also can be wrong.


----------



## imagwai

I'm not so sure the discrepancies outlined above are necessarily proof that it is fake. Watches produced at different times might realistically show slight differences. And if not, surely if the fakers had gone to the trouble of producing a near-perfect watch in most respects they wouldn't mess it all up with an obvious difference in the wording?


----------



## baby_bass

swiftgs said:


> Sorry to disapoint you but this watch looks fake. Compared to my (100 percent original) Visodate (Bought at the official Tissot AD) it have some strange differences:
> 
> Most obvious: waterresistant (in one word?) 30 m (mine is displaying: WATER-RESISTANT 3bar (30m/100ft) )
> also the movement has quite a few differences:
> 
> Notice the printing on the rotor, total different font, good visible at the W and M, on my rotor they go all the way from top to bottom, while the tips on your W and M only goes half down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the Water-resistant printing, and the marked srew, that one is totally enclosed on your model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on this I would say it is pretty sure you have a fake one, but off-course I also can be wrong.


Your watch is the newer version of the visodate. The original model has notches on the sides of the case like this 








The newer ones have smooth sides and different printing. Even my local tissot service centre had trouble confirming that it was a fake. Thanks for taking the time though, I'm sure your photos would help others in a similar situation.
I've also managed to track the A-hole down by masquerading as an interested customer, and he has given me a full refund. Happy days. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danialq

Hi Everybody

I am new to WUS. I just recently purchased Visodate Black on Black. It shows the same thing on back wat er (gap between t and e). I purchased from AD called Jared the Gallery of Jewelers. I called them up asking about the authencity. They said we always sell original. So what do you guys think of the gap between t and e of water. Also another question I have that anything that starts the 10BC has not gap with t and e of water and 12BC (which is mine) has gap between t and e. Please advise.

THanks


----------



## danialq

It looks fake bc look at the date window at 3 o'clock. The SUN and numbers look a bit crooked.


----------



## danialq

markkohfm said:


> Is the below watch genuine?
> 
> View attachment 1344110
> View attachment 1344111
> 
> 
> There are so many discrepancies across various watches i have seen:
> The example given here which is thought to be genuine http://uhrforum.de/attachments/5094...-automatic-t019-430-16-051-01-neu-tissot2.jpg
> View attachment 1344108
> 
> The official photos on the Tissot website TISSOT HERITAGE VISODATE AUTOMATIC - T019.430.16.031.01 - Tissot Swiss Watches actually looks similar to the watch shown first
> View attachment 1344109


Fake because look at the date window at 3 o'clock. Sun and the date is crooked and not clear.


----------



## rosskale2

I also noticed on the picture of the T-TOUCH if you notice the window is cut in a rectangle. if you go to TISSOT website and look at the window it has an "uneven-like upside down hrglass cut) along the bottom of window.Also,in this pic look at the 25 and 35 markers-see how they don't align with the window? Look closely-the 35 marker is slightly higher than the 25 marker.Also-I don't know if it the angle of the pic,look at the west and east axis of the bezel and how they don't line up.


----------



## rosskale2

I also noticedthe window is cut in a perfect rectangle to which an actual Tissot the bottom of the window is almost an upside down hrglass shape. also, I noticed the 25 and 35 markers don't even line up with the bottom of the window,if you notice,the 35 marker is slightly higher than the 25 marker,also,I don't know if it is the angle of the pic? the bezel doesn't even line up.


----------



## rosskale2




----------



## thai janker

Fake le locle with myota movement, caseback is the same with an authentic without serial number


----------



## t_dog

Any chance someone could take a quick gander at my query for the PRC 200 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-tissot-prc-200-a-339622-45.html#post8147147) as I'm looking to meet the seller on Tuesday


----------



## kev80e

Any opinions on this gratefully received. Was really dirty, not working and chronograph not resetting, so didn't pay much. Brought it in bit of a rush . Says swiss made on movement, I noticed when I fitted a new battery.


























Thanks


----------



## janaya

kev80e said:


> Any opinions on this gratefully received. Was really dirty, not working and chronograph not resetting, so didn't pay much. Brought it in bit of a rush . Says swiss made on movement, I noticed when I fitted a new battery.
> View attachment 1610325
> View attachment 1610333
> View attachment 1610328
> View attachment 1610335
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'm really interested in what you find out on this watch. I came across a similar watch that I believe is a Divermatic. I purchased it at an estate sale at a decent enough price that if its not authentic, I won't feel too bad. Anyways, I have not found any information to help identify authenticity on this. Can anyone help with this watch or post an authentic Divermatic to compare? I'll be posting my watch to this response when I get home. I'll be keeping any eye on this.


----------



## Gibsons

kev80e said:


> Any opinions on this gratefully received. Was really dirty, not working and chronograph not resetting, so didn't pay much. Brought it in bit of a rush . Says swiss made on movement, I noticed when I fitted a new battery.
> View attachment 1610325
> View attachment 1610333
> View attachment 1610328
> View attachment 1610335
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you can take better, clear photos, I'm certain the experts here can help you out. Those pics are too blurry to be of any use.


----------



## kev80e

Best I can do. Watches are hard to photo


----------



## sola

help me!
this watch is real or fake?


----------



## ludsnpr

I bought my Tissot automatic from local online market about a year a go. It is keeping very good time. 
Would you guys help me to identify my Tissot? Is it authentic? Year of production? Grade of movement?


----------



## myhai84

I bought yesterday from an online store a Tissot Couturier T0356171605100, but i don't think is the real thing (white background at the date - seen that an other sites but not Tissot). That is all i have noticed to be different if i compare it with the picture on the Tissot Official Site. It is fake or not ? THKS for your opinions


----------



## imagwai

myhai84 said:


> I bought yesterday from an online store a Tissot Couturier T0356171605100, but i don't think is the real thing (white background at the date - seen that an other sites but not Tissot). That is all i have noticed to be different if i compare it with the picture on the Tissot Official Site. It is fake or not ? THKS for your opinions


When I look on the Tissot UK site, I see that some black dial Couturiers have a black background to the date and some have white (for example the GMT model in the link below). It's possible, therefore, that there is some variation out there.

Search results for: 'couturier'


----------



## StufflerMike

Looks legit.


----------



## biscuit12

hi everyone someone just gave me this tissot and i supect it to be fake what do you guys think ?? (sorry for the quality of the pictures )


----------



## elielbern

I was offered this tissot for purchase, but I'm afraid of his originality, I would suggestion about the originality of it!


----------



## TheAdvancer

Just wanted to share a fake tissot Prs516 I received from a third party amazon dealer:

Fake:






Real:








1) The tachymeter is way off. The 120 should line up with the 6 O'clock position. 2) The color of this ring is wrong. Should be black. 3) The center metal ring is smaller then it should be.








4) The font on the bracelet is wrong.

It was advertised as a "genuine item". It was shipped from China with complete packaging: tissot box, manual etc... The packaging was of lower quality then expected.


----------



## Time Passages

TheAdvancer said:


> Just wanted to share a fake tissot Prs516 I received from a third party amazon dealer:
> 
> It was advertised as a "genuine item". It was shipped from China with complete packaging: tissot box, manual etc... The packaging was of lower quality then expected.


What Amazon dealer did you purchase that PRS516 from? 
Sorry you got a lemon! :rodekaart


----------



## aero01mx3e190

I'm starting to like tissot a lot but it's hard to tell from fake ones to the real ones. This thread help me make some dicisions, big thanks!


----------



## datbuidoi

Hi guys, i really need some help here
Just bought this two Tissot in Sale Coners
Here is the topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tissot-couturier-lelocle-automatics-1284706.html
The watches is still in transit
Some pictures the seller gave me:

































the problem is, today, one of my friend told me that they are fake
pls help me, is that true? so i can report it to paypal as soon as possible to get my money back

p/s: sorry for my bad English, cause it's not my mother tongue


----------



## dkennyken

datbuidoi said:


> Hi guys, i really need some help here
> Just bought this two Tissot in Sale Coners
> Here is the topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tissot-couturier-lelocle-automatics-1284706.html
> The watches is still in transit
> Some pictures the seller gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is, today, one of my friend told me that they are fake
> pls help me, is that true? so i can report it to paypal as soon as possible to get my money back
> 
> p/s: sorry for my bad English, cause it's not my mother tongue


I'm not an expert and maybe somebody else can give you their opinion but they look okay to me, I especially like the Le Locle and own the same model but mines plain steel instead of two tone...


----------



## datbuidoi

They look okay to me too, but the most important thing is I can find them on the Internet, not a single picture of them. I have no ref number and the seller can't provide it to me too.


----------



## datbuidoi

dkennyken said:


> I'm not an expert and maybe somebody else can give you their opinion but they look okay to me, I especially like the Le Locle and own the same model but mines plain steel instead of two tone...


can you pose closely the dial of your Lelocle please, and the ref number too
may be it will help


----------



## dkennyken

Will try tomorrow for you, in the meantime here's a link from this site with somebody else's Le Locle...
This model is quite hard to find now as it is discontinued

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=676263


----------



## dkennyken

dkennyken said:


> Will try tomorrow for you, in the meantime here's a link from this sight with somebody else's Le Locle...
> This model is quite hard to find now as it is discontinued
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=676263


Here's another Link with my Le Locle in, there's some pictures of the front and back near the end...
Hope this helps

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=756273


datbuidoi said:


> can you pose closely the dial of your Lelocle please, and the ref number too
> may be it will help


----------



## dkennyken

datbuidoi said:


> They look okay to me too, but the most important thing is I can find them on the Internet, not a single picture of them. I have no ref number and the seller can't provide it to me too.


I've seen both watches on the Internet before in two tone and without although it did take alot of searching, the Le Locle in that particular model doesn't always have the serial/reference number on from what I've researched so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

The watches look right to me and the Le Locle is the rarest of the two, from what I can see everything looks to be correct.

Enjoy and wear in good health 😆

I've sent you a pm datbuidoi


----------



## Michal Lemanczyk

Good afternoon. Does this watch looks genuine? Unfortunately it's the only picture I've got. Please help me decide as it looks to good to be true and does come on its own.


----------



## tkdwarrior

Michal Lemanczyk said:


> Good afternoon. Does this watch looks genuine? Unfortunately it's the only picture I've got. Please help me decide as it looks to good to be true and does come on its own.
> View attachment 2273698


What are the specs? Someone selling it to you? Quartz or mechanical? Aesthetics look fine but to be sure the movement must be checked. It must also be a screwdown crown.


----------



## cooldog

Hello all,

I have been following your forum for quite a while, but not as a participant, but more like a reference. You have helped me quite a bit in the past. Today I have the opportunity to buy and almost new PRC200 T461 only worn 3x for a bit under 300$ . Could be a great deal if true... I only have a couple pictures for now, but can any of you tell if the watch is authentic from the ones I have? What is throwing me off is the asian text on some papers... Why would the papers be in asian in Canada? If the characters are Chinese, I would not be confortable in buying something coming from the cloning capital of the world! I thought about taking it to a local jewler who specialises in Tissot watches, but afraid that I will not be welcomed if I come in about buying a watch not coming from him....















Thanks for helping out


----------



## ilikefishes

Looks good to me. I would take it to the retailer. They are just as interested as you that fakes stay out of the marketplace.


----------



## cooldog

Thanks, Here are more pictures.


----------



## chanfletudo

Hello!!!

I bought a second hand Tissot PRC200.

I have been searching for information trying to know if is fake or not.

As I know, the watch has the numbers "aligned", the 3 circles inside look like a old record (with a magnifying glass) and looks fine.

But I am not sure at all. I really need to know if is a fake or not to relaim to the seller.

Please see the pictures and say me something and the reasons.


----------



## tkdwarrior

Have it opened and see if it is an eta movement.


----------



## Legge

cooldog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been following your forum for quite a while, but not as a participant, but more like a reference. You have helped me quite a bit in the past. Today I have the opportunity to buy and almost new PRC200 T461 only worn 3x for a bit under 300$ . Could be a great deal if true... I only have a couple pictures for now, but can any of you tell if the watch is authentic from the ones I have? What is throwing me off is the asian text on some papers... Why would the papers be in asian in Canada? If the characters are Chinese, I would not be confortable in buying something coming from the cloning capital of the world! I thought about taking it to a local jewler who specialises in Tissot watches, but afraid that I will not be welcomed if I come in about buying a watch not coming from him....
> 
> Thanks for helping out


Worn only three times and full of scratches? What bothers me is that the ticks at 3 and 9 o'clock are not aligning with the numbers 240 and 80 on the tachymetre. Or is it just the angle?


----------



## Ednis Oyat

Is this legit? Just received this today.














If yes what's the item code?


----------



## ilikefishes

That one looks suspect to me. What kind of crystal is that? It looks scratched up pretty badly.


----------



## imagwai

Looks all wrong to me too. Better close up pics would help though.


----------



## tkdwarrior

cooldog said:


> Thanks, Here are more pictures.
> View attachment 2358490
> 
> View attachment 2358498
> 
> View attachment 2358506


Looks pretty good aesthetically better take it to an AD to be sure. Is it a screwdown crown? The movement must be an ETA movement.


----------



## dkennyken

tkdwarrior said:


> Looks pretty good aesthetically better take it to an AD to be sure. Is it a screwdown crown? The movement must be an ETA movement.


Yeah I agree , looks good to me too although would have a better idea with better pictures...
There is a prc200 guide on this fine forum somewhere which shows/tells you what to look out for 😊


----------



## dkennyken

Here's the guide ☺ https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=339622


----------



## zrbvp

Hello, I have recently bought a Black Tissot PRC 200, old-style from an Ebay UK seller.

The seller swore it is genuine and that it has a 2-year guarantee with the stamped warranty card.

Here are some photos of the watch. Could you please help me in identifying whether it is genuine or not? I tried to produce as clear photos as possible, but the quality is not the best, so I am sorry about that.

Here is a LINKS to the photos : 
http://1.ii.gl/xWgskG5ff.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/jgswA9lkh.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/RsWCypE.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/yuCtjk_TF.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/_cjLk4-e6.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/_CSRRRVtI.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/Mm_39uA3y.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/sEnEUgKp.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/PDGtyZs2Z.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/woVGp7T4z.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

zrbvp said:


> Hello, I have recently bought a Black Tissot PRC 200, old-style from an Ebay UK seller.
> 
> The seller swore it is genuine and that it has a 2-year guarantee with the stamped warranty card.
> 
> Here are some photos of the watch. Could you please help me in identifying whether it is genuine or not? I tried to produce as clear photos as possible, but the quality is not the best, so I am sorry about that.
> 
> Here is a LINKS to the photos :
> http://1.ii.gl/xWgskG5ff.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/jgswA9lkh.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/RsWCypE.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/yuCtjk_TF.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/_cjLk4-e6.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/_CSRRRVtI.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/Mm_39uA3y.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/sEnEUgKp.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/PDGtyZs2Z.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/woVGp7T4z.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


I think this one is probably good. No red flags for me anyway.


----------



## zrbvp

Thank you for your reply.

I am really worried as if you see the 100 print on the tachymetre bezel, the bottom part is just a little bit smudged. Also, some of the prints appear to be more directed towards the dial and not really centred. From what I have read in topics in this forum, owners report some variation with their watches.

Also, another thing that concerns me is that under as strong flash light and close inspection(with a naked eye, though) seems that there is a tiny mark(or speck of dust?I don't know if that is acceptable for such a watch, even though not at all obvious when not scrutinising under a strong light) on the minutes hand.

Another thing I saw was that on the fine-adjustment clasp(when open), there is a fairly large smudge on the plate that doesn't seem to come off. Is this something to be concerned about?

Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

Hi,

I wasn't looking at your pictures in full size. I can see they go quite big now. I can see what you mean, and I also can now see that the lume on the hour markers is not quite centered. I honestly can't say with 100% certainty that all Tissot PRC200s are the same or indeed Tissot quality is consistent (there were surely manufacturing variances as it was produced over a long period). But there are a few red flags with this one it seems. What initially threw me was the warranty card which looked like it had genuine stamps. However, close up, the printing doesn't seem that good and the stamps are in Chinese. I would personally avoid any Tissot that looks like it had emanated from China!


----------



## zrbvp

Hmm..

So what can I do in this case? I am thinking of bringing it to an AD and see if they can tell me something. I am wondering how much I would have to pay for them to confirm the authenticity...

I really want to make sure it's a genuine Tissot and that I didn't pay £180 for a fake.. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## tkdwarrior

Does it have a screwdown crown?


----------



## zrbvp

Yes! Absolutely!

It's a screwdown crown and it behaves according to the specifications in the booklet/what people say online.

By the way, today I stopped by an AD and they said it looks fine. They said they couldn't really find anything wrong with it; however, the only 100% assurance would be to send it to Tissot, but I really don't want to take the hassle to send it back and forth.

They also mentioned that fakers probably wouldn't spend that much time making such a fine counterfeit of a middle-range watch.


----------



## tkdwarrior

Oh they still do sir, to make sure that it is a swiss movement mechanism kindly search how to adjust a swiss movement/quartz chronograph. If it behaves the same as in the description 99% you have an original at worst you have a very, very good one is to one copy. But being a positivist, I would like to believe that it is authentic


----------



## zrbvp

Thanks for your reply.

What really bothered me today, was the fact I was able to find 2-3 specks of dust(or are these scratches?!)under the crystal. Is this something that happens a lot?! I've tested the watch's waterresistance(only in home conditions, though - in the bowl full of water..), so I really don't know how this dust got inside(not rly sure if it isn't a scratch, again).

I have taken some more photos, of the backside, bracelet and buckle of the watch:
IMG 20150220 111527 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111646 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111709 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111417 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111506 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111800 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111832 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111858 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111913 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111459 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111430 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111539 - Free Image Hosting
IMG 20150220 111735 - Free Image Hosting


----------



## Ladyheart

Hi,

I bought a tissot lady heart watch on Amazon from this seller:

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T050-2...=1424484049&sr=8-1&keywords=tissot+lady+heart

They seem to have a lot of positive feedback, they say all their items are authentic, they are based in the US (not China) and the watch is covered by Amazon's 2 year warranty. The watch itself looks great, but the box is slightly damaged and the spacing doesn't match the photos at the beginning of this thread. Can anyone tell me if it's fake?


----------



## Lelocle

Ladyheart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a tissot lady heart watch on Amazon from this seller:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T050-2...=1424484049&sr=8-1&keywords=tissot+lady+heart
> 
> They seem to have a lot of positive feedback, they say all their items are authentic, they are based in the US (not China) and the watch is covered by Amazon's 2 year warranty. The watch itself looks great, but the box is slightly damaged and the spacing doesn't match the photos at the beginning of this thread. Can anyone tell me if it's fake


Real


----------



## ilikefishes

Looks legit to me.


----------



## Baciu91

Can anyone please help me and tell me if this Le Locle is fake or real? I'm planning on buying it tommorow
































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baciu91

Baciu91 said:


> Can anyone please help me and tell me if this Le Locle is fake or real? I'm planning on buying it tommorow
> View attachment 3137778
> View attachment 3137794
> View attachment 3137802
> View attachment 3137810
> View attachment 3137818
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anyone please help me? i have my reasons to think this watch is fake but i want to know if for sure.


----------



## knalpot

Is this Tissot PRC 200 (non chrono) legit?

Serial: T014410

View attachment 3155626


View attachment 3155634


reference from Jomashop:









Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## PUNCHIE

Hey guys i have been looking to purchase a Tissot T sport PRC 200, love the smart sporty look of it but I am quickly realising that there is a lot of fakes out there and that i might be better of buying for jeweller that stocks Tissot and pay the $200 extra or is there any respected site out there that you guys can recommend?

i was looking to get this one but i am pretty sure it a fake judging by the date display but that might be just the angle its on
Tissot T Sport PRC 200 Chronograph T055 417 17 057 00 MEN&apos;S Watch | eBay


----------



## joepac

I dont know...hard to say. You might ask the seller for a straight shot of the face and see if the date window aligns with the 4. Im no expert by any means but that looks ok.


----------



## PUNCHIE

joepac said:


> I dont know...hard to say. You might ask the seller for a straight shot of the face and see if the date window aligns with the 4. Im no expert by any means but that looks ok.


I already have emailed them but no reply so far and seeing that its from Singapore i think i might just give it a pass and look else where.
Thank you for you reply and advice.


----------



## johngorbe

I've been looking on ebay for a Tissot and came across this Le Locle. The date is black with white numbers. I never saw this. Always white with black numbers. What do you guys think? Fake? Here's the link:

Tissot Le Locle Men&apos;s Automatic Swiss Made 39mm Case Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## deathmask78

Hello do you think these tissot couturier automatic chronograph is true ? All functions are working. I have a doubt with "waterresistant" and "water-resistant"...


----------



## glennwatson

I just came across this and was wondering if I should be careful xniyhonglin on eBay Also can anyone tell me if jomashop is a good place to purchase from. I live in South Africa but am thinking of buying from them Have just contacted the seller and he told me they are replicas


----------



## watch-newbie

I'm hoping for some good news. I bought this from ebay, the seller has 100 percent positive feedback but this thread has me paranoid. Can someone tell me if it's legit? I got it used for just under $100.


----------



## samkooky

I just bought this Tissot Carson Powermatic 80 on Amazon. (sold by Amazon itself). It is my first automatic watch. I bought it for $498. I took several photographs of it. Could you confirm if this is authentic or not ? I'm essentially worried about the fact that it came in a plastic bag (see photo below) and that the box had several scratches.


----------



## glennwatson

does this look legitTissot PRC200 T17 1 516 32 Chronograph Mens Watch 758499216470 | eBay


----------



## Mattriz

I bought this TISSOT HERITAGE VISODATE T019.430.16.051.01 on alixpress (another version of ebay) for 160$ brand new. But i think its a fake. can anyone confirm?























'

The things that makes me think its a fake is:
-The different font on the date.
-That it says T610030136 on the strap.
-On the back side it says "waterresistant 30m". While on the original it is like this
(but they might have changed it? "some brands, and Tissots in particular, make major AND minor changes on models seemingly at will. So a different color whatsis or wacky looking thingy may not indicate a fake...")
-The second hand is straight. While on the original it is like this.


----------



## Marcelleke

Hello! 

im wondering if this tissot t race is the real deal.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ilikefishes

Need better pictures to tell. I would be suspect though.


----------



## cribmaster

NEW TISSOT T91148631 PRS516 SILVER CHRONOGRAPH MENS DESIGNER WATCH RRP £299.00 | eBay seem to sell alot of theses anybody had one cheers chris


----------



## Marcelleke

ilikefishes said:


> Need better pictures to tell. I would be suspect though.


You mean the orange t-race?

Any other experience?

Regards


----------



## ilikefishes

That T-Race looks legit. I like it. Enjoy it in great health.


----------



## Maciej Michalski

I want buy this watch , this is real?:


----------



## ilikefishes

All for better pictures of the box. And a picture of the crown as well. This will go a long way in establishing authenticity. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Maciej Michalski

Better photos:


----------



## mayo73

Hi

I have exactly the same watch. looks the same as mine . can't wait for an answer on yours . I'm no expert . lets wait an see. here are some pictures of mine .[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?I also posted pictures of my V8attachmentid=4005066&d=1431779043"]







[/iurl] [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4005138&d=1431779337"]







[/iurl]


----------



## mayo73

Also posted some pictures of my tissot v8


----------



## ilikefishes

I am a little concerned about that V8. The notch in the "T" on the second hand is an issue. Never seen that on a Tissot before. Also, the details seem a little off. Where did you get it?


----------



## ilikefishes

Marcelleke said:


> Hello!
> 
> im wondering if this tissot t race is the real deal.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I would also be suspect of this one. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## mayo73

I bought it used on kijiji. Paid only $100 for it.The chrono runs and adjusts the way it should though. Keeps perfect time.I'll get it open to check it.thanks, Also I just checked the notch on the seconds hand . It was a spec of dust on the window .


----------



## ilikefishes

If it works great. Tissot second hands are a very precise "T". If you are happy about what you paid, then don't worry about whether or not it is fake.


----------



## glennwatson

I've read most of this thread and if look at some of the things on this watch, then it doesn't look genuine to me. Am I correct in thinking this looks fake? TISSOT PRC200 T17.1.526.52 BLACK DIAL CHRONOGRAPH MEN&apos;s WATCH | eBay


----------



## iskachko

glennwatson said:


> I've read most of this thread and if look at some of the things on this watch, then it doesn't look genuine to me. Am I correct in thinking this looks fake? TISSOT PRC200 T17.1.526.52 BLACK DIAL CHRONOGRAPH MEN&apos;s WATCH | eBay


I just double checked the link and it doesn't seem to add up- when in doubt- don't buy.


----------



## IMD90

Hi,

I also had a bad experience with a fake Tissot Le Locle. I show you photos with original and fake(very well made):

Left, the original. Right the fake with bolder font. Picture is not relevant due to the light, but the fake one has a whiter dial.








The original crown:








The fake crown:








"T" sign of the fake one is smaller:














Same problem with the font on the movement. On the fake is bolder:














Lower quality engraving:














I like to add the fact that the steel had a very subtile brass glow, almost unnoticed. Also it sounded different when I wiggled it.

The movement, I am sure it was authentic.
If you want the international dealer of the fake let me know in a PM.


----------



## Tnewbie

omg this is really ridiculous, it is indeed an extremely well-made fake. Just ordered the same Le Locle, i am happy to know this. Thank you


----------



## ilikefishes

glennwatson said:


> I've read most of this thread and if look at some of the things on this watch, then it doesn't look genuine to me. Am I correct in thinking this looks fake? TISSOT PRC200 T17.1.526.52 BLACK DIAL CHRONOGRAPH MEN&apos;s WATCH | eBay


Yes, it looks fake. The pointed hands are a dead give away.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

If you look on Ali express, there are a bunch of Un branded Tissot like design watches for 50 bucks. There are also some with weird never-heard-of brands that look like Tissots. Buyer beware. It seems Tissot is a big target for counterfeiters. Buy from an AD. 

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Detox

Sorry for cross-posting:



Detox said:


> Hi guys, I'm completely new on this site and also in the watch game. This week I informed myself about watches and the choice came down to the T17158652. As it was replaced by the T055.417.11.057.00, the availability isn't the best anymore. I still bumped into this: BRAND NEW TISSOT T17158652 SILVER CHRONOGRAPH MENS DESIGNER WATCH RRP £299.00 | eBay
> 
> The seller, stagstores, has 67642 ratings and 99,4% positive feedback. Usually this should be enough, but I came across some posts in this and in the "How to spot a fake Tissot" thread that made me a little bit uncomfortable. Any ideas on authenticity guys?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best regards.


----------



## ds15

Is this one fake?


----------



## kolakk

You should make better photo.
Probably it's real.


----------



## yahoo04

Could some please check if my Tissot PR 100 is reall or fake? Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## ilikefishes

Did you get a box? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yahoo04

ilikefishes said:


> Did you get a box?


Yes, it came with a box but without any warranty card, just a catalogue and a book on Tissot history. I will try to upload photos of the box later if you need. Is there anything abnormal you could spot on my watch? :-(


----------



## ilikefishes

The box will tell a lot. The watch looks good, could tell more with higher resolution photos. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

yahoo04 said:


> Yes, it came with a box but without any warranty card, just a catalogue and a book on Tissot history.


Worth checking the fold-out side pockets in the main compartment if you haven't already. Sometimes, people don't realise they're there.


----------



## Jason504

I just bought a used Tissot prc200 automatic from eBay. I hope it is real! The guy has sold a bunch of watches and not one bad feedback. I am new to the forum and to watch collecting. I thought if you open the back up you can tell if it's real or not?


----------



## Jason504

I got a fake one I am pissed here are some pictures and the seller so people watch out for him













































Dead giveaway the band was light and stiff as .....


----------



## Jason504

Here is the new one I bought (Brand new) not from eBay.


----------



## Duckyone

Do you think that this Seamaster is a fake? I can't find any similar models on google so I have a suspicion it is...


----------



## Duckyone

Duckyone said:


> Do you think that this Seamaster is a fake? I can't find any similar models on google so I have a suspicion it is...


I can't get my photos to load, sorry. And it appears that the listing was removed from eBay, so maybe that answers my question anyways


----------



## Duckyone

Duckyone said:


> Do you think that this Seamaster is a fake? I can't find any similar models on google so I have a suspicion it is...


 And I meant Seastar.... I need a nap


----------



## Jason504

Duckyone said:


> And I meant Seastar.... I need a nap


Lol how much was it? Look at the case all the little areas where the band meets the case. If it's real you will see no flaws in it. Also is the band stiff? Is it a automatic or quartz? If it's quartz open the back and you can tell. Post a couple of real good pictures real close so we can see it.


----------



## Duckyone

Jason504 said:


> Duckyone said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I meant Seastar.... I need a nap
> 
> 
> 
> Lol how much was it? Look at the case all the little areas where the band meets the case. If it's real you will see no flaws in it. Also is the band stiff? Is it a automatic or quartz? If it's quartz open the back and you can tell. Post a couple of real good pictures real close so we can see it.
Click to expand...

I screen captured these before the posting was removed. No picture with the back open unfortunately (would have asked for one before bidding of course). I'm suspicious of the case.


----------



## Jason504

Duckyone said:


> I screen captured these before the posting was removed. No picture with the back open unfortunately (would have asked for one before bidding of course). I'm suspicious of the case.


It's fake look at the band where it meets the case it is folded. That a no no the band is fake for sure. I would not trust that. A real one would not have a cheap folded band.


----------



## Jason504

See those folds any time you see that I would run.


----------



## imagwai

I can't be sure, but I see no reason not to believe it's real. Even Rolex used folded link bracelets in the 70s.


----------



## Jason504

Your right but something is not right to me about this band. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Jason504

imagwai said:


> I can't be sure, but I see no reason not to believe it's real. Even Rolex used folded link bracelets in the 70s.


Here is one from 68 to 72 look at the band.


----------



## Jason504

I did find this one with a folded band. So I am wrong sorry.


----------



## Duckyone

It has been re-listed:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331710995432


----------



## Jason504

Got my new watch in today


----------



## Jason504

The first of many


----------



## phrozenheart

There are a bunch of Visodates selling on eBay... All with no box and papers already seems fishy. Hope some members can enlighten me/us, as they look very tempting.

m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-Day-Date-25Jewels-Swiss-Excellent-Condition-Watch-/231761616571?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-Day-Date-Black-Dial25Jewels-Swiss-Mint-Condition-Watch-/231761623128?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-25Jewels-Day-Date-Swiss-Made-Excellent-Condition-Watch-/262155553020?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Jason504

phrozenheart said:


> There are a bunch of Visodates selling on eBay... All with no box and papers already seems fishy. Hope some members can enlighten me/us, as they look very tempting.
> 
> m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-Day-Date-25Jewels-Swiss-Excellent-Condition-Watch-/231761616571?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-Day-Date-Black-Dial25Jewels-Swiss-Mint-Condition-Watch-/231761623128?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> m.ebay.com.my/itm/Tissot-VISODATE-Automatic-25Jewels-Day-Date-Swiss-Made-Excellent-Condition-Watch-/262155553020?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Be careful I just got ripped off on eBay.


----------



## yo3

Hi!, I found on the local bid this PR100, this is fake?


----------



## KirS124

phrozenheart said:


> There are a bunch of Visodates selling on eBay... All with no box and papers already seems fishy. Hope some members can enlighten me/us, as they look very tempting.
> 
> Never seen a fake Visodate wich is close to original. Always quartz instead of mechanical.


----------



## WeylandYutani

eBay has become a haven for fakes and counterfeit goods. Fault of eBay and I would highly recommend staying away from buying Tissot on eBay. Strange how eBay hasn't been prosecuted for dealing in counterfeit and fake items, eBay shares criminal responsibility as much as the seller.


----------



## Beeblebrox237

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum so please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong place. I've quite recently taken an interest in watches, but unfortunately I don't have a very large budget so I've been trawling eBay for cheap watches that I like the look of and that are of good quality. I recently came across a watch which is advertised as a Tissot AD 71 96. I can't find anything online on this model of watch, but the watch in the photos looks, to my untrained eye, like a genuine Tissot and a good deal to boot. Can anyone tell me more about this particular watch? Specifically, I'd like to know a bit about this particular model, and I need to know if this item for sale is genuine or fake and the implications therein. Unfortunately the forum software won't let me link to the eBay page, but when I search Google for "Tissot AD 71 96" it's the first result I see, so if it would help you to view the advert and images posted then you should be able to find it this way.


----------



## imagwai

Beeblebrox237 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum so please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong place. I've quite recently taken an interest in watches, but unfortunately I don't have a very large budget so I've been trawling eBay for cheap watches that I like the look of and that are of good quality. I recently came across a watch which is advertised as a Tissot AD 71 96. I can't find anything online on this model of watch, but the watch in the photos looks, to my untrained eye, like a genuine Tissot and a good deal to boot. Can anyone tell me more about this particular watch? Specifically, I'd like to know a bit about this particular model, and I need to know if this item for sale is genuine or fake and the implications therein. Unfortunately the forum software won't let me link to the eBay page, but when I search Google for "Tissot AD 71 96" it's the first result I see, so if it would help you to view the advert and images posted then you should be able to find it this way.


This is the link: TISSOT AD 71 96 SWISS MADE MENS WATCH | eBay

Have to say, I've never seen anything like that before. I'd be suspicious of the caseback engraving and the Tissot logo on the crown. Never seen a Tissot watch without Tissot on the dial either.


----------



## Beeblebrox237

imagwai said:


> This is the link: TISSOT AD 71 96 SWISS MADE MENS WATCH | eBay
> 
> Have to say, I've never seen anything like that before. I'd be suspicious of the caseback engraving and the Tissot logo on the crown. Never seen a Tissot watch without Tissot on the dial either.


Thanks very much for the insight, and for posting the link. I hadn't noticed the lack of "Tissot" on the dial, but now that you come to mention it that is another suspicious aspect of the watch. I think I'll avoid buying it, as I'm now quite confident that it's a fake. Thanks for your help, imagwai!


----------



## night_watch

Hello everyone. Please help. I just received the Tissot watch i bought 2weeks ago from ebay. I know I shouldn't have, tsk, tsk, just read some postings here that ebay is flooded with tissot fakes. Just stumbled upon this forum. I am now nervous that I have purchased a fake. This is a birthday gift for my hubby; I was trying to save money so i decided to bid on ebay but i do not want to end up with a fake. Please if you have time, review the listing. Link is below. I think it is still viewable. If not and if you need more pictures, I will upload on photo bucket. How do i upload pictures here, can't seem to find the attachment button. 


Thank you so much.


----------



## night_watch

I apologized, it won't let me add a link. I guess i need to post more. The watch came with the box, books and warranty card but it was not filled. Also the black cloth inside with the tissot print can be rubbed off. Don't know anything about the watch, just that my hubby will love it for he had been eyeing this watch for awhile. Thank you. Maybe the next post will let me add the link. Ty.


----------



## night_watch

ebay Link: Tissot-T-Race-chronograph-/291651308192

How many posting do I need to be able to post pictures and links? ebay link item# above, please let me know if its not viewable.

Hello everyone. Please help. I just received the Tissot watch i bought 2weeks ago from ebay. I know I shouldn't have, tsk, tsk, just read some postings here that ebay is flooded with tissot fakes. Just stumbled upon this forum. I am now nervous that I have purchased a fake. This is a birthday gift for my hubby; I was trying to save money so i decided to bid on ebay but i do not want to end up with a fake. Please if you have time, review the listing. Link is below. I think it is still viewable. If not and if you need more pictures, I will upload on photo bucket. How do i upload pictures here, can't seem to find the attachment button. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## imagwai

night_watch said:


> ebay Link: Tissot-T-Race-chronograph-/291651308192
> 
> How many posting do I need to be able to post pictures and links? ebay link item# above, please let me know if its not viewable.
> 
> Hello everyone. Please help. I just received the Tissot watch i bought 2weeks ago from ebay. I know I shouldn't have, tsk, tsk, just read some postings here that ebay is flooded with tissot fakes. Just stumbled upon this forum. I am now nervous that I have purchased a fake. This is a birthday gift for my hubby; I was trying to save money so i decided to bid on ebay but i do not want to end up with a fake. Please if you have time, review the listing. Link is below. I think it is still viewable. If not and if you need more pictures, I will upload on photo bucket. How do i upload pictures here, can't seem to find the attachment button.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Difficult to say but I don't see any obvious issues. The seller looks genuine which is also a good sign.


----------



## night_watch

Thank you so much for replying so quick. It was actually the seller's feedback that got me into bidding on this watch. Also from his history, he sold high end watches before. But i still bid blindly. I have been duped before buying jewelry from a top rated seller with a brick n' mortar pawnshop but had it checked, came out fake metal and was able to refund. "I never learn." Can't pass up on a good deal, then get nervous after the fact. Really my fault. So I guess looking at great feedback history can be misleading too. I will try to upload close up pictures for review if anybody have time. I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## night_watch

Thank you so much imagwai!!!!....


----------



## night_watch

Here are the close up pictures of the watch and case. Imagwai, anybody ~ thank you so much. Please review if you have time. Fake or legit?


----------



## dashdespatch

Bought a tissot from amazon at £225 2 years ago really pleased with it strap broke took watch to local official dealer but they could not get the new strap to fit so they sent it back to tissot in Switzerland came back with report "could not repair counterfeited" we were told only watches sold from official dealers are real!! fair enough amazon refunded the money and let us keep the watch so I went to an independent dealer (with tissot training) he took a look inside the watch and said all the internals looked perfect and reckoned it is real.....confused worst case scenario I have I nice looking working watch for the price of a new strap


----------



## dashdespatch

The big question is why do Tissot tolerate fakes being sold on amazon and ebay?


----------



## imagwai

dashdespatch said:


> The big question is why do Tissot tolerate fakes being sold on amazon and ebay?


Do they? What else can they do about it?


----------



## Jason504

The only way to really tell is open the watch up. That's the real test but also you have to know what to look for. On Quartz I don't really know. But on a automatic look for stamps and numbers. Most Tissot automatics use ETA movements. I bought a fake one off of eBay. I got my money back but I knew as soon as I picked it up it was a fake. Open the back up and it should say Swiss Quartz.


----------



## Cocas

My colleague has a watch like yours. From your pic showing here, a lots of detail are tallied and seems legit to me.

If you still have doubt, just feel free to write to Tissot to get a reference check by providing the warranty card barcode number.


----------



## night_watch

Cocas said:


> My colleague has a watch like yours. From your pic showing here, a lots of detail are tallied and seems legit to me.
> 
> If you still have doubt, just feel free to write to Tissot to get a reference check by providing the warranty card barcode number.


Thank You so much everybody for reviewing the pictures and help. Watch is on its way to recipient.


----------



## smille76

Jason504 said:


> The only way to really tell is open the watch up. That's the real test but also you have to know what to look for. On Quartz I don't really know. But on a automatic look for stamps and numbers. Most Tissot automatics use ETA movements. I bought a fake one off of eBay. I got my money back but I knew as soon as I picked it up it was a fake. Open the back up and it should say Swiss Quartz.


Hi,

Same as you, I got fooled in 2014 on ebay. I bought a Seastar 1000 (2011-2014 version with a 2824 movement) from a reseller with 100% feedback. When I got the watch, I did not have lots of time to mess with it...I sized the bracelet and put it away in its box for a few months.

I realized too late that it was a fake watch (ran poorly, rough machining of the bracelet, crown action felt like grinding sand in the gears, super weak lume on dial and hands, 12 numeral on the dial a bit crooked). I opened the watch and no ETA stamp on the movement...but it was too late to get some kind of refund.

I sent the watch to SWG Canada and they investigated and prosecuted the seller. The watch was indeed fake and was destroyed.

I am out of watch but felt like I did the right thing.

I check ebay regularly and see lots of Seastar 1000's that are obvious fakes. Sellers with low feedback, selling only 2-3 items and a couple of watches are a giveaway. The watches seen are often the blue Seastar 1000 (not powermatic, regular 2824 version). They will show you a stock photo of the watch+ box+ papers and then a poorly taken picture with a cell phone of the actual watch.

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## KirS124

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same as you, I got fooled in 2014 on ebay. I bought a Seastar 1000 (2011-2014 version with a 2824 movement) from a reseller with 100% feedback. When I got the watch, I did not have lots of time to mess with it...I sized the bracelet and put it away in its box for a few months.
> I check ebay regularly and see lots of Seastar 1000's that are obvious fakes. Sellers with low feedback, selling only 2-3 items and a couple of watches are a giveaway. The watches seen are often the blue Seastar 1000 (not powermatic, regular 2824 version). They will show you a stock photo of the watch+ box+ papers and then a poorly taken picture with a cell phone of the actual watch.
> Seb


Can you give a link to that Seastars? Is it a new mode? I saw a fake Seastar Quartz Chrono once - but never saw a fake Automatic, thought that they were never faked. 
Just interesting.


----------



## ev0l

I notice some watches recently have a some strange ".ws"-like symbol and a dot on the other side of the 9-number serial number... similar to the one in this thread "back my tissot t0994051141800" (I'd link it, but I'm too new here to post links or images...)
I've seen these on multiple different models of watch.

are these markings normal? are they a newer form of serial number?.


----------



## malizna77

Hi there
I just bought my first Tissot but now i start wondering is it original or not?








































Looks good overall, but rotor is golden 
Every Tissot T014430A witch i spotted on internet has silver one?
Is it my watch fake or good one?


----------



## ellvis

bad fake my frind


----------



## malizna77

Why?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellvis

The rotor is totally wrong, gold and wrong engraved ...

some other details you can compare at the pictures.

There are mutch more datails, but i think these are enough i tell you not all.


----------



## malizna77

Thanks, I will contact with the seller. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## andykis

Hello guys. I am new here and I am sorry about my English, but anyway I want to show you my new fake TISSOT PRC200 which I bought from eBay. One japanese seller confirmed that it is original authentic Tissot watch and I trusted him...hmmm. When I received it I imimideately noticed than somting wrong with box. Paper and print was bad quality. Box also looks not good - stamp was wry. 

I think that inside is not swiss ETA movement, because if I start chronograf 1/10 second dial moving al the time during first minute. After 1 minute it starting to work like real swiss movement. Is Japan movt inside? 

If you look on photos, you will see what I noticed and think that its fake. But you can trust me it is very accurate made fake. Very good quality. 

I decided do not send it back but from this time I never buy watches from eBay. :-(((


----------



## andykis

Hello guys. I am new here and I am sorry about my English, but anyway I want to show you my new fake TISSOT PRC200 which I bought from eBay. One japanese seller confirmed that it is original authentic Tissot watch and I trusted him...hmmm. When I received it I imimideately noticed than somting wrong with box. Paper and print was bad quality. Box also looks not good - stamp was wry.

I think that inside is not swiss ETA movement, because if I start chronograf 1/10 second dial moving al the time during first minute. After 1 minute it starting to work like real swiss movement. Is Japan movt inside?

If you look on photos, you will see what I noticed and think that its fake. But you can trust me it is very accurate made fake. Very good quality.

I decided do not send it back but from this time I never buy watches from eBay. :-(((

View attachment 7241994
View attachment 7242002
View attachment 7242010
View attachment 7242026
View attachment 7242042


----------



## Deli

ev0l said:


> I notice some watches recently have a some strange ".ws"-like symbol and a dot on the other side of the 9-number serial number... similar to the one in this thread "back my tissot t0994051141800" (I'd link it, but I'm too new here to post links or images...)
> I've seen these on multiple different models of watch.
> 
> are these markings normal? are they a newer form of serial number?.


It gives some indication where a new watch (its caseback actually...) has been sold.


----------



## ev0l

Deli said:


> It gives some indication where a new watch (its caseback actually...) has been sold.


how so?


----------



## Stepin

Hello,

Need help understanding 2 things : 
1) my PRC 200 auto.
The movement is 100% reliable, keeping time perfectly.

However, I don't see any ETA marks engraved on the movement ? How's that possible ? SW220 are normaly signed, ETA 2836 too, so I don't get it ?

2) PRS 516 Auto
The seller got me pictures of the movement. Looks fine to me but one of the jewel shape is different.
The jewel on the left looks like this one (see the kind of waves on the side of the jewel):







But in the Tissot PRS 516 auto, it should have a clover shape instead. I tried to find information here and there, could it be a SW220 movement inside ?
There are genuine 2836 movements but some have the jewel with waves shape, and Tissot is using Clover shape. Is Tissot using a special 2836-2 movement in their watches ?


----------



## zailiner

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of perspectives. I was offered this Tissot as a trade for my current watch. I've figured that it's most likely fake but I'd like some confirmation.
View attachment 7465130


----------



## mickelstein

I bought a non-chrono Tissot PRC200 Automatic off Ebay approximately a week ago. I noticed that the rotor had detached somehow, which raises me suspicions whether the watch is the real deal. The pictures with the steel strap are the sellers pictures from Ebay. The picture with the rotor detached is taken by me.

Any help? Cheers!

View attachment 7495978
View attachment 7495986
View attachment 7495994
View attachment 7496010
View attachment 7496034


----------



## Deli

ev0l said:


> how so?


This number is some sort of a tracking number.
It's been a while Omega, Longines etc. do follow the same process in their archives.


----------



## ngohai220497

this post is really helpful guys but anyone know how to spot them online, I'm pretty scare of that, I want to trade my watch for a Tissot but really afraid of fake things.


----------



## Judge1

*Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Hi All,

New to the forum, recently bought a Couturier Auto, wanted an everyday watch but love the auto. Unfortunately have my doubts, strap keeps popping open and when I adjusted it, it had split pins as I understood the genuine has solid rods? Anyway if any of you could take a look I would be grateful:



















































Thanks very much for your time.

Cheers, Lee


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Judge1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum, recently bought a Couturier Auto, wanted an everyday watch but love the auto. Unfortunately have my doubts, strap keeps popping open and when I adjusted it, it had split pins as I understood the genuine has solid rods? Anyway if any of you could take a look I would be grateful:
> 
> Thanks very much for your time.
> 
> Cheers, Lee


Tricky. Most signs point to it being genuine. The movement seems to check out in comparison to other photos I found online. The case finishing looks OK, and everything is where it should be. The only stand-out red flag for me is the fact that the day and date window have a white background whereas most pictures of this watch have it in black. But who's to say Tissot didn't put it out there with both versions.


----------



## Judge1

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Thanks imagwai, I never even gave that a thought and Ive been looking at pics for a couple of days, didn't even notice mine were white whereas every other was black!


----------



## Philtho

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Are all Tissot serial numbers on the back flipped? A few posts above the SN is not flipped.


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Hello guys,

Does this Tissot Tradition chronograph T063.617.36.037.00 look genuine to you?

Around USD 260 on Ebay with no international tissot warranty but a 2 years seller's warranty.

Please advise. Many thanks.


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

No one can help :-(


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



miltec88 said:


> No one can help :-(


I think it's because there are some very good Tissot fakes around. Your best bet is to do your homework on the seller and perhaps avoid buying on eBay from Eastern Asia where most of the fakes originate.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Katze

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Hi bros,

I've just ordered a Tissot model T41.1.423.33 via shipper on Joma. I've also successfully registered warranty on Joma website using order code which the shipper provided and the product S/N (Joma confirm via email immediately after I register). So should I completely be sure in mind that my Lelocle is authentic, shipped and sold by Joma? You know that there are a lot of fake/replica version of this model.

Thanks.


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Thank you imagwai.

My flatmte who had ordered that T-classic chronograph received the watch yesterday. If someone could explain to me how to open up that snap back, I would gladfully do it, and post the photos up there, so you guys can see if it is genuine as per the movement inside.
Cheers


----------



## koller1994

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Katze said:


> Hi bros,
> 
> I've just ordered a Tissot model T41.1.423.33 via shipper on Joma. I've also successfully registered warranty on Joma website using order code which the shipper provided and the product S/N (Joma confirm via email immediately after I register). So should I completely be sure in mind that my Lelocle is authentic, shipped and sold by Joma? You know that there are a lot of fake/replica version of this model.
> 
> Thanks.


Let show us you watch


----------



## Katze

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



koller1994 said:


> Let show us you watch


Yes, pls give me your opinions.


----------



## koller1994

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Katze said:


> Yes, pls give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 7829450
> View attachment 7829458
> View attachment 7829474
> View attachment 7829490


It looks fine to me. Btw, recently, the counterfeiting technology is extremely develop so I can't completely told that ur watch is 100% authentic. Have u ever sent the serial number of the watch to Tissot Customer Service to ask the authenticity of the watch?


----------



## Katze

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



koller1994 said:


> It looks fine to me. Btw, recently, the counterfeiting technology is extremely develop so I can't completely told that ur watch is 100% authentic. Have u ever sent the serial number of the watch to Tissot Customer Service to ask the authenticity of the watch?


If it's fake, how we know they don't copy the serial number from an authentic device?

I don't understand the way Jomashop active warranty for their goods. Just order number, branch and model name is required, serial number is optional. So just need a same model which is included in an order, that's enough for activating warranty.


----------



## koller1994

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Katze said:


> If it's fake, how we know they don't copy the serial number from an authentic device?
> 
> I don't understand the way Jomashop active warranty for their goods. Just order number, branch and model name is required, serial number is optional. So just need a same model which is included in an order, that's enough for activating warranty.


Jomashop only want to sell watches. You can check many reviews about the Jomashop customer services and then you will determine how bad they are. I think Jomashop warranty is something useless because when they received watch, they will send directly to the store that Jomashop imported

I dont know how can we activate warranty provided by Jomashop. But in the AD, the only thing they need to see is the serial number that engraved on the caseback (and the store's stamp also)

Dont worry too much if you bought this Le Locle directly from Jomashop. They sell legit watches. I want to tell you the story. My friend bought a Hamilton watch from other guy. This man told that he bought from Jomashop. My friend totally believed that guy because he provided full box watch, included the Jomashop warranty card and also Jomashop invoice hahaha. Then, my friend asks watchmaker to check the authenticity of the watch and he told that its fake.


----------



## Katze

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



koller1994 said:


> Jomashop only want to sell watches. You can check many reviews about the Jomashop customer services and then you will determine how bad they are. I think Jomashop warranty is something useless because when they received watch, they will send directly to the store that Jomashop imported
> 
> I dont know how can we activate warranty provided by Jomashop. But in the AD, the only thing they need to see is the serial number that engraved on the caseback (and the store's stamp also)
> 
> Dont worry too much if you bought this Le Locle directly from Jomashop. They sell legit watches. I want to tell you the story. My friend bought a Hamilton watch from other guy. This man told that he bought from Jomashop. My friend totally believed that guy because he provided full box watch, included the Jomashop warranty card and also Jomashop invoice hahaha. Then, my friend asks watchmaker to check the authenticity of the watch and he told that its fake.


Thanks for experiences you shared. I sent my watch serial number to Tissot Customer Service and they quickly reply that follow information I provided, it's a genuine product. A little bit surprising that product year is 2006, ten years ago. LoL. As my knowledge, Jomashop's goods are outed date products come from AD so they have no warranty from manufacturers and very acceptable prices.


----------



## Katze

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Katze said:


> Thanks for experiences you shared. I sent my watch serial number to Tissot Customer Service and they quickly reply that follow information I provided, it's a genuine product. A little bit surprising that product year is 2006, ten years ago. LoL. As my knowledge, Jomashop's goods are outed date products come from AD so they have no warranty from manufacturers and very acceptable prices.


A little misunderstanding, they said "The production's year for this model is 2006", so it's mean the year this model goes-live, not really the manufacture year of my watch.


----------



## koller1994

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



Katze said:


> A little misunderstanding, they said "The production's year for this model is 2006", so it's mean the year this model goes-live, not really the manufacture year of my watch.


Absolutely, the model year is different with manufacturing year. Btw, you can ask them the manufacturing date of your watch by using the serial number


----------



## koller1994

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

duplicated


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



miltec88 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does this Tissot Tradition chronograph T063.617.36.037.00 look genuine to you?
> 
> Around USD 260 on Ebay with no international tissot warranty but a 2 years seller's warranty.
> 
> Please advise. Many thanks.


I have managed to open up the back cover. I took pictures of movement, or rather of that metal cover where the battery sits, which I shall post very soon, so I can have your opinions guys. Cheers.


----------



## RBJ

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Hello guys,

Bought my first Tissot watch recently from an authorized Tissot dealer in my country. I heard and read that even tho, it's possible that watches bought as a 100% original and certified product might turn out as fake. At first I was sure its just gossip but then I've found out about some people posting such about this kind (sad) situations. Started to concern.

Please tell if my *T.55.417.11.057.00 *PRC 200 Tissot watch is a genuine and authentic or should I contact the shop in case it was fake one. Got all the books, international warranty card, the receipt and the Tissot box packing of course.


----------



## jspark04

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Just bought a Le Locle off an Amazon third-party seller. I've spent some time with reference images online but it seems like minor design changes (teardrop shape to "eye" shape on the end of the second hand, "3bar" and "30m/100ft" markings on caseback, minor font-changes to serial engraving, minor changes to curly embellishments on caseback) have been implemented over the last few years, making it harder to verify authenticity by looking at the outside details esp. when comparing different production runs. Can anyone with a recently-purchased Le Locle help with verifying the authenticity of this piece? Thanks!


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Here is the inside of the Tissot Tradition chronograph

What do you guys think?


----------



## smille76

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



miltec88 said:


> Here is the inside of the Tissot Tradition chronograph
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks legit.

I was once fooled in buying a fake Seastar 1000 a few years ago and they did not care to copy the ETA brand on the movement.

Yours is a quartz but it looks like a genuine ETA movement so it is a good start. Pretty sure it is legit. In doubt, have it checked by a local watchmaker.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



miltec88 said:


> Here is the inside of the Tissot Tradition chronograph
> 
> What do you guys think?


I hope your warranty is over, since you have opened the watch.


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



smille76 said:


> Looks legit.
> 
> I was once fooled in buying a fake Seastar 1000 a few years ago and they did not care to copy the ETA brand on the movement.
> 
> Yours is a quartz but it looks like a genuine ETA movement so it is a good start. Pretty sure it is legit. In doubt, have it checked by a local watchmaker.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback, much appreciated. I had to open it up, as I wanted to know if the inside was indeed a 4 jewels quartz. And as you have said it look genuine, but copies these days are sometime so good that it is practically impossible to know.
Thanks again 



Deli said:


> I hope your warranty is over, since you have opened the watch.


If I had cared about the warranty, I would have bought it from one of their approved dealership. 
This watch I got it on Ebay. And I know that when you send a watch to Tissot for service, for example, and that the said watch turn out to be a counterfeit copy, they make just take it, and not return it. In case the watch was indeed an evident copy, I would still be interested to keep it, rather than let Tissot take it.


----------



## starfly

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*



miltec88 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does this Tissot Tradition chronograph T063.617.36.037.00 look genuine to you?
> 
> Around USD 260 on Ebay with no international tissot warranty but a 2 years seller's warranty.
> 
> Please advise. Many thanks.


I just bought one of these myself and I'm not seeing an alphanumeric code on the back in these pictures, which is present on my watch. It's in the format 1AB A1B A1B. Also the font used on the back of the leather strap looks different than the font I have on mine. I did get a grey market watch, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic as I compared it to one I saw at an AD and all the details are the same, including the font on the watch strap and the alphanumeric serial code.


----------



## miltec88

*Re: Tissot Couturier Automatic Pics*

Could you post photos, so we could compare and share our experience.

Do you mean an alphanumeric code in the inside where the movement is? Or on the backcase. On mine there is a code but it starts with 14JA...

And as for the font on the leather strap, I was told by an official tissot dealer that there are different types, some where it is branded Tissot, and others where it isn't, whereby he said that both were authentic.

Please post some photos so we can discuss.

Cheers


----------



## starfly

See attached a photo of the back of my watch. I don't have the original strap attached currently, got an aftermarket one.

Below the 14JA code you'll see another code.


----------



## mason1740

Can anyone help me identify if this Tissot is real or not. Bought it from a reputable online retailer and the movement looks different from the Tissot website.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mason1740 said:


> Can anyone help me identify if this Tissot is real or not. Bought it from a reputable online retailer and the movement looks different from the Tissot website.


Can't be 100% sure, but the rotor and balance cock certainly look different in your photo


----------



## mason1740

Exactly what I was seeing. I purchased it from Jomashop and they guaranteed me it's 100% authentic. I'm just a little uneasy seeing different movement from the actual manufacturer's website. Any suggestions?


----------



## mason1740

Bradjhomes said:


> mason1740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify if this Tissot is real or not. Bought it from a reputable online retailer and the movement looks different from the Tissot website.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be 100% sure, but the rotor and balance cock certainly look different in your photo
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was seeing. I purchased it from Jomashop and they guaranteed me it's 100% authentic. I'm just a little uneasy seeing different movement from the actual manufacturer's website. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deli

No C01 fakes yet.

Your watch is genuine.

I'd be more uneasy with the fact you don't have any warranty from tissot. 
Unlike the L5100, the C01 is not famous for its long term reliability, and here you have a 2nd generation rotor, not the last full black version.


----------



## Radiohead00

Hello All,

Can you please help me out with this one?

Everything looks fine and works fine

Any input, greatly appreciated.

Serial number reads L168/268-1 12BL1051511

Regards


----------



## elpadrone

Radiohead00 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please help me out with this one?
> 
> Everything looks fine and works fine
> 
> Any input, greatly appreciated.
> 
> Serial number reads L168/268-1 12BL1051511
> 
> Regards
> 
> View attachment 8411202


Looks fine. Lelocle with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## minispdrcr

Hello there,

I know that the PRC200 is copied a lot. So I was wondering what you can tell me about this? So far its the only picture I have.


----------



## imagwai

minispdrcr said:


> View attachment 8651034
> Hello there,
> 
> I know that the PRC200 is copied a lot. So I was wondering what you can tell me about this? So far its the only picture I have.


Not sure an awful lot can be told for sure based on that picture, except that the watch is quite dirty. Would be interesting to see a straight-on shot - it's difficult to tell whether the date alignment is just the angle. Also, is the 5 o'clock hour marker lume crooked or is it just a bad reflection? And is that corrosion on one of the bracelet links or dirt? Stainless steel shouldn't rust. Based on what I can see, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## ilikefishes

It looks legit to me from as little information available. I would need to see a picture of the box, and the back of the watch to tell for sure. I agree it is not very well taken care of. I wouldn't buy it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## minispdrcr

He sold it before I could go and check it out.


----------



## myheartalone

I want ask a question every body can help me: i buy tissot watch on Jomashop, how i want check my watch is authentic or fake now. Please help me, i thank you very much every body. This my wwatch and bill


----------



## Deli

Hi,

The watch is a genuine Tissot, don't worry. But you've got ZERO warranty from the manufacturer, you'll have to deal directly with jomashop, in case of an issue.


----------



## watchsmith

What your thoughts about this one?
















Sorry for the low quality, but it's the best I can do with the phone.


----------



## watchsmith

watchsmith said:


> What your thoughts about this one?
> 
> View attachment 9005241
> 
> View attachment 9005249
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality, but it's the best I can do with the phone.


So, should I be concerned?


----------



## imagwai

watchsmith said:


> So, should I be concerned?


Hard to say tbh but I don't see any red flags. Your best bet is to check out the seller and also find out if the watch has any provenance, e.g. stamped warranty card, sales receipt, etc.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsmith

Thanks imagwai!

Would you need to see the "back plate / case" off ? Would it help?

I bought if from a supposedly authorized dealer. Not even online I could find one as low as I paid for it in a physical store. Hence, the doubt. But, when something seems so good to be true... I have a receipt with the price, stamped with the store name and signature of the dealer. 

And probably they can only get their watches from tissot, so there's no need to worry?


----------



## imagwai

You can probably check on Tissot's website whether they are really an authorized dealer or not. If they are, no worries. The watch is the older model PRC200 so if old stock, could explain the price.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Hello,

I have an incoming vintage watch. I got it because I really like its looks but after trying to find more info about it now I'm wondering if it's authentic. I will post a picture as soon as I get it. It's a 1960s Seastar Visodate with a military dial. I will open the back as soon as I get to check it out but maybe someone here can point me in the right direction to read more about the vintage Seastar.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Deli

Jguitron said:


> 1960s Seastar Visodate with a military dial


Let's hope it's not coming from India, South America or Ukraine.


----------



## Jguitron

Deli said:


> Let's hope it's not coming from India, South America or Ukraine.


Here are a few pics. 
Seems to be a monocoque. Won't open it now as I'm trying to avoid any damage. I was hoping to look into the movement to know for sure...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

fake dial.
hands and crown are not from any Tissot type.


----------



## crytek

Hello! Is it fake or not?


----------



## Deli

Someone has to give you money with the watch, not the other way.


----------



## borborygmus

Hello all,

I've just taken posession of a new Visodate T019.430.16.051.01. Not from an authorised dealer but a 'trusted' dealer through Amazon. On checking the serial no., it is not what I expected for this version of Visodate. It is 9 characters beginning with GKN not the usual 11 character SN beginning with 10B. Does anyone know of a variation in serial numbers from Tissot?


----------



## green_pea

borborygmus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've just taken posession of a new Visodate T019.430.16.051.01. Not from an authorised dealer but a 'trusted' dealer through Amazon. On checking the serial no., it is not what I expected for this version of Visodate. It is 9 characters beginning with GKN not the usual 11 character SN beginning with 10B. Does anyone know of a variation in serial numbers from Tissot?
> View attachment 9217402


i purchased one of these a while ago and had concerns as to its legitimacy also. i found mine had below issues.
　
- movement does not look like other 2836-2 movements, is it an older type? the balance and adjustment look different.
- date and day tick over at 11:35pm
- movement is not hacking when crown is pulled all the way out
- day and date lettering do not match, also the white colour behind are differnt shades
- "25 jewels swiss made" on rotor looks like "MADE" is a darker font


----------



## borborygmus

Hi Green-pea,

I don't think mine has any of the issues you listed. If it *is* a fake it is an exceptional quality fake. Packaging is good. Tags all seem genuine. It just seems odd that the serial number would be in a different format to all of the others I've seen on discussion pages and in images on the net.


----------



## sirena

Check the Amazon listing... from what I understand unauthourised dealers source their watches from all over the world, I even remember an Amazon listing that listed the watch as being imported from U.A.E. It's not unusual for manufactures to use different markings and serial numbers in order to identify which region a watch was sold in, I read they're used to identify who's selling to the grey market vendors which is why some of these watches come with their serial umbers scratched off.
Nobody can tell you with certainty whether your watch is real or fake, easiest thing to do is go to an AD and ask them to authenticate. But if the marking is the only iffy thing about the watch I personally wouldn't worry.


----------



## Deli

borborygmus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've just taken posession of a new Visodate T019.430.16.051.01. Not from an authorised dealer but a 'trusted' dealer through Amazon. On checking the serial no., it is not what I expected for this version of Visodate. It is 9 characters beginning with GKN not the usual 11 character SN beginning with 10B. Does anyone know of a variation in serial numbers from Tissot?


It's a genuine one, no worries.
10B/11B etc. is their "older" numbering system. They have switched for another one to lessen counterfeit watches and ... to track where the watches are coming from.


----------



## Uk_browning

Hi chaps,

I am about to buy a prs 516 auto (non chrono). I wondered if these are as prolifically faked as other models can anyone advise ?.

I know they can be picked up for around £280 used or 'hardly worn' with boxes and papers. Do fakers usually bother to fake papers and boxes ?.


----------



## Jguitron

Uk_browning said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I am about to buy a prs 516 auto (non chrono). I wondered if these are as prolifically faked as other models can anyone advise ?.
> 
> I know they can be picked up for around £280 used or 'hardly worn' with boxes and papers. Do fakers usually bother to fake papers and boxes ?.


Usually not papers but I guess you can always get both online to package a nice fake.

I think the proof is in the movement. Can you look at it? That is extremely rare to replicate although I've heard of some extreme cases. Not common stream for now...

Pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning

Jguitron said:


> Usually not papers but I guess you can always get both online to package a nice fake.
> 
> I think the proof is in the movement. Can you look at it? That is extremely rare to replicate although I've heard of some extreme cases. Not common stream for now...
> 
> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point !

I decided to pick one up from another forum member to save the pain of not knowing and buying on ebay. As the caseback is display I would like to think I could compare pics online as long as they were genuine (so using wus as a resource).


----------



## PaperNinjaDragon

I hope I'm posting this in the correct place. Here is two photographs of a watch someone very special bought for me when we got into the discussion of Swiss Watches. She doesn't know a whole lot about them yet but something tells me she'll find out and eventually learn about Replicas. When she does, she'll probably feel horrible if she realizes she bought a replica. I'd mostly like to know ahead of time if it is in fact a replica so if/when she does find out, I can tell her I don't care because she bought it for me as a gift and it's priceless to me.

Obviously if I were buying a watch for myself, especially Swiss or Japanese be in Mechanical or Quartz, I would care but this simply isn't the case.

I haven't found a Tissot Courtier Chronograph Quartz that looks exactly like this one. Usually they have the date window above at the 4 marker but the one photographed here looks exactly like an Automatic with the difference being it says Quartz where it would normally be printed Automatic.

Thanks in advance everyone. The package is still in customs on my side of the country so it'll be a while before I receive it. Once I do, I can take more photos if need be.


----------



## Deli

100% fake. No question.
If you have the option, return it and ask for a refund.


----------



## v8chrono

Here's one I just found on ebay, a poor copy, I have informed the seller who also has a cream dial version listed. I hope he pulls them before the listing ends!

Tissot Seastar Hand-winding Nice Dial Swiss Made Watch Great Condition | eBay


----------



## stoyansbg

Hi all! I found this watch on eBay and the seller swears that it is authentic. It kinda disturbs me that the date seems to be not well centered. Can you please take a look at the picture and tell me what you think? Thanks!


----------



## stoyansbg

Yeah, I think this screams fake. Here's one more picture.


----------



## Gnom

URGENT please help are these fake


----------



## CrazyCat

Both look genuine to me.


----------



## Gnom

I can put couple more pictures, because there is a very good AAA replica i have a second tooths, I would get them for 350 € both is that ok....


----------



## Ukal

Gnom said:


> I can put couple more pictures, because there is a very good AAA replica i have a second tooths, I would get them for 350 € both is that ok....


Hmmm..not sure if this is good or bad dude?


----------



## Gnom

too expensive !


----------



## Gnom

or a fake i don't get it


----------



## Gnom

*T055.417.11.057.00 and * *T035.617.16.051.00 more pics













*


----------



## v8chrono

Gnom said:


> I can put couple more pictures, because there is a very good AAA replica i have a second tooths, I would get them for 350 € both is that ok....


Do you mean that you are having second thoughts? Both the watches look very good but that is not proof enough. Where are you buying these from? If it's a jeweller, watch dealer or even an ebayer with good feedback then you should be okay, if it is a bloke standing in an underpass with one side of his coat open then perhaps not.


----------



## ram71

> *T055.417.11.057.00 and T035.617.16.051.00 more pics*


I am not sure about the PRC 200. but the Couturier chrono looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## massimoambrosio77

Hi dears...ok, please let me know if this is a fake or original Tissot Seastar vintage handwing. My main doubt is the mechanism that, in appearance, in the same of many fake oris and tissot...


----------



## Deli

Is there anything from Tissot on this one ? :roll:

India, Philippines ?


----------



## xdrive

Can;t believe how many fake tissots are around. It is a great watch company and i have owned my first tissot about 13 years ago. Was a prc200 black dial with yellow tick and bracelet.

i have just recently bought 2 tissots. One was a tissot prs automatic which was not original. Was bought from amazon third party seller who refunded me cost.
The other was a tissot prs 516 bought from bulgaria of eBay. That was refunded also. Had i not been a watch enthusiast I would probably never have known until something went wrong with the watch. Luckily i had a genuine prs 516 chrono but in silver dial to compare them. Also had a look online which confirmed that the prs auto was fake. The back casing brushed finish was quite bad but other than that it really was a very very good copy. 

Will post pics of them later. Best thing i can advise is pay the extra and either get from a uk authorised dealer or buy from eBay from somebody with paperwork from UK. 
It's not worth the headache honestly.


----------



## boriszulj

xdrive said:


> Can;t believe how many fake tissots are around. It is a great watch company and i have owned my first tissot about 13 years ago. Was a prc200 black dial with yellow tick and bracelet.
> 
> i have just recently bought 2 tissots. One was a tissot prs automatic which was not original. Was bought from amazon third party seller who refunded me cost.
> The other was a tissot prs 516 bought from bulgaria of eBay. That was refunded also. Had i not been a watch enthusiast I would probably never have known until something went wrong with the watch. Luckily i had a genuine prs 516 chrono but in silver dial to compare them. Also had a look online which confirmed that the prs auto was fake. The back casing brushed finish was quite bad but other than that it really was a very very good copy.
> 
> Will post pics of them later. Best thing i can advise is pay the extra and either get from a uk authorised dealer or buy from eBay from somebody with paperwork from UK.
> It's not worth the headache honestly.


Yes, for the moment most fakes comes as "display model" or "used in excellent condition" from Bulgaria and UK. Of course always no box and papers. Models are Visodate, PRS 516, T-Trend Couturier and from time to time Le Locle. Crazy how many every week!


----------



## tornadobox

Just a quick question on the T055.430 PRC 200 Powermatic 80:

Are the fakes utilizing the screw in the balance wheel and removing the traditional 2824-2 regulator and regulator index...

...or would it be safe to assume if the T055.430 has the screw and no visible regulator then it's genuine?









Thanks!


----------



## v8chrono

massimoambrosio77 said:


> Hi dears...ok, please let me know if this is a fake or original Tissot Seastar vintage handwing. My main doubt is the mechanism that, in appearance, in the same of many fake oris and tissot...
> 
> View attachment 9917354


Its a fake as you may have already found out. There are many of these on ebay at the moment, also another hideous model, with a big 12 and 6 and many different colour dials.


----------



## Orbabu

Hi to all. I am a newbie and just now purchased a second hand "tissot". I request your views on whether this is fake or original. The seconds hand (big one) does a sweep movement (automatic). the subdials are also seem to be not typical subdials. One is 0 to 31 subdial (in 6 o clock position)

I would be glad if anybody can throw light on the watch's model number and your view about the watch being original or fake

thanks for looking

Rajesh


----------



## Deli

Orbabu said:


> Hi to all. I am a newbie and just now purchased a second hand "tissot". I request your views on whether this is fake or original.


Fake, without any doubt at all. Sorry mate.


----------



## v8chrono

hapibanana21 said:


> Was wondering if my Tissot Heritage Visodate is geniune


As you bought it from an AD then you should be okay, have a look at this to make sure . . . https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/visodate-original-fake-photo-comparision-3785114.html


----------



## edilefter

Hello,
Just bought and older Tissot (1960' ?).
I'm a little confused about it and I would value another opinion.
Here is some info:
Tissot ladies' watch
Diameter 20.5 mm
Mechanical movement 
Serial no 7104489
17 Jewels 
Marked Swiss
Case is stainless steels
Marked 17028 57 GDR
Tissot&Fils Swiss Made
Bracelet is .750 kt gold
Bracelet is marked CYMA
Thank you
Edi


----------



## Zero Cool

Hello everyone, I need your help.

Is this Tissot real or fake?


----------



## boriszulj

Zero Cool said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help.
> 
> Is this Tissot real or fake?


From what I know it is 99% fake. Sorry!

The most obvious thing is movement with incabloc and it should be novodiac. Rotor looks different with rough letters and lines. This is Chinese clone.

Also numbers are not aligned with markings on dial (or it looks like that on photos....check, they should be 100% aligned).

If you bought it on eBay from UK or Bulgaria as "display model" it is 1000% fake cause there is no so much display watches in the whole world like in Bulgaria and UK every week! I have reported those sellers more than once, but they are constatnly changing their accounts.
Ask for refund!
This is how it should look like:


----------



## kudoze

What are your thoughts on this PRC200, real or fake?


----------



## buntutcacing

Hi guys, i need your help.
Is this tissot real or fake? 
And what the type of this tissot? Thx


----------



## spoonman

Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Mens Watch Black Dial Black Leather Day/Date | eBay

Fake? Looking at the pics, the "i" seems joined to the "T" on the front, and the "M" on the back (in "MADE") looks different from the one on mine (the one for sale looks more like an upside down "W"). Thoughts?


----------



## Casioman

Hello guys, could you help me ?
I bought this Tissot, it is original or fake ?


----------



## ellvis

There is nothing from Tissot.

This watch is verry cheap clone from India or China.

On this watch is nothing from Tissot , Movement is not Tissot, case not Tissot, Dial not Tissot, Crown not Tissot.

Complete Fake WATCH !


----------



## BeeOmega

I would appreciate your help with this watch.

I have a Tissot without any paper, can someone tell me if is it genuine or fake? Thanks


----------



## Roosty

Hi everyone, I would really appreciate your help and advice with it. Would anyone be able to advise if this Janeiro is an authentic or a copy?

There's no papers and certificates to it. Below are the only images I have.

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Deli

Full genuine Z199 
I have the very same one.

Keep the original strap in a safe, since it's not available anymore.


----------



## Registered User

There are some good tips on spotting a fake prs516 in this thread of mine. Mine is fake

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/my-prs516-fake-black-market-just-great-deal-501392.html


----------



## Will666

Hi everyone...i need your help with these two.
Bought these few years ago on ebay.
Are these fake?









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Deb

Tissot model no. More information please. Originality. Bough on eBayPlease tell me more about this model.little concerned as not written swiss made or and branding like seaseven or visodate. Advice please.

Ebay description: 
TISSOT C1967 Stainless Steel Cal.781 17 Jewels Large 35mm Manual Wind

Case: Chs. Tissot & Fils, Fab. Suisse, Swiss Mad, stainless steel, plastic crystal, signed crown, steel push back, D=34mm

Dial: Tissot - white, applied logo and markers

Movement: Chs. Tissot & Fils, Swiss - calibre Tissot 781, 17 jewels, Incabloc, excenter regulator























​


----------



## funkadoobiest

How does this one look? Purchased from Amazon Warehouse. Perhaps I'm just being paranoid, but I've noticed a couple of issues I'd love to have the experts weigh in on.

1) The sub dial on the right is slightly mis-aligned. Could just be a quality issue, or is that common with fake?

2) The markers above the "Swiss Made" text seem to line up differently relative to the text, compared to the pics on the Tissot website. The stock photo on Amazon matches my watch though...is there some variation among genuine watches?

I only paid ~$180 as a "used - very good" condition item. Should I return, or keep if i can tolerate the mis-alignment issue?

Thanks in advance!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog

^ looks wrong to me

the word "Tachymetre" should be aligned with the markings if I am not mistaken.

Nothing seems to be perfectly aligned on the watch.


----------



## Cyclops2016

funkadoobiest said:


> How does this one look? Purchased from Amazon Warehouse. Perhaps I'm just being paranoid, but I've noticed a couple of issues I'd love to have the experts weigh in on.
> 
> 1) The sub dial on the right is slightly mis-aligned. Could just be a quality issue, or is that common with fake?
> 
> 2) The markers above the "Swiss Made" text seem to line up differently relative to the text, compared to the pics on the Tissot website. The stock photo on Amazon matches my watch though...is there some variation among genuine watches?
> 
> I only paid ~$180 as a "used - very good" condition item. Should I return, or keep if i can tolerate the mis-alignment issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hi
When you start the chronograph does the right side 1/10th indicator spin?


----------



## Cyclops2016

Your watch appears genuine. 
I just checked it against mine which I bought from a authorised dealer. 
The sub hand Is just a quality control issue.
Any competent watch maker could easily fix that. 
The Swiss made is correct, tissot seems to have altered it's position. 
A picture from there website shows it matches yours.


----------



## funkadoobiest

Cyclops2016 said:


> Hi
> When you start the chronograph does the right side 1/10th indicator spin?


Yes, all of the sub-dials appear to function correctly, and I was able to manually reset the starting positions, the 1/10 dial is just a tad off. Probably something I can live with for the price I paid.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest

Cyclops2016 said:


> Your watch appears genuine.
> I just checked it against mine which I bought from a authorised dealer.
> The sub hand Is just a quality control issue.
> Any competent watch maker could easily fix that.
> The Swiss made is correct, tissot seems to have altered it's position.
> A picture from there website shows it matches yours.


Thanks for checking for me! Looking through Google images, I did see plenty that match my watch, but had no way of knowing if they were fakes. Odd that there would be differences within the same model, but thanks so much for easing my mind.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest

Cyclops2016 said:


> Hi
> When you start the chronograph does the right side 1/10th indicator spin?


To clarify, the 1/10 spins when I STOP the chronograph, not when I start it. Is that the correct functionality?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

funkadoobiest said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> When you start the chronograph does the right side 1/10th indicator spin?
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify, the 1/10 spins when I STOP the chronograph, not when I start it. Is that the correct functionality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, thats genuine. 
That's just what it should do!
Enjoy it!


----------



## funkadoobiest

Cyclops2016 said:


> Yes, thats genuine.
> That's just what it should do!
> Enjoy it!


Excellent, thanks again!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADLGMT7

Hi All,

Recently got this online, is this Le Locle fake? Would appreciate any help I could get, thanks!

In addition, I just wound the movement by turning the crown and the date moved forward a day too...


----------



## boriszulj

100% fake and bad one. There are really quality fakes out there, but this is not one of them. Where did you buy it?


----------



## ADLGMT7

My dad bought it on eBay, will find the seller and get him to start the process of getting his money back. Thanks for letting me know too, as soon as I saw it I thought it looked weird. 

Thanks again boriszulj!


----------



## ADLGMT7

My dad bought it on eBay, will find the seller and get him to start the process of getting his money back. Thanks for letting me know too, as soon as I saw it I thought it looked weird. 

Thanks again boriszulj!


----------



## boriszulj

Start return process at once! Ask for full refund. If seller wants from you to return item before refund I must warn you that *sending fake items is illegal*. Also there is additional shipping cost. Refuse it! 
If seller refuses to make full refund ask eBay to step in and report seller for selling counterfeit items. I have Tissot Le Locle and this is very bad copy!
Just beeing curious.....what was the selling price?


----------



## ADLGMT7

Boriszulj, 

Thanks for the information! I appreciate it a ton! That's what we'll do! I believe the selling price was $280 that my dad paid.


----------



## boriszulj

Keep us updated.


----------



## peaceperfect

Hi guys, I just bought my Tissot Seastar 1000, I bought it off someone who said he got it from the main authorized dealer in my country. I got it for -$400 of its original price. Can anyone help me out in seeing is this real or fake?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## peaceperfect

EDIT: The movement is smooth, the date, winding, and hands don't seem to have any defects. The winding is a little tough. When locking it back in, you can feel a little resistance on the wind itself. But when I took it to the Tissot Boutique, the mate said it was normal and that you should feel the resistance as it is still winding the watch despite you're locking it back in place. Is that true?


----------



## boriszulj

Strap is not genuine (it should be silicone/rubber or metal), but watch itself looks ok. Do you have helium valve?
Compare your watch with this video on youtube


----------



## peaceperfect

Yeap, the strap was changed by myself. It does have the helium valve and all the engraving. Compared to the video it looks similar, which is why I worry it is a counterfeit done to perfection.


----------



## boriszulj

If there are "perfect counterfeits" I would never buy genuine watch!
From what I see, movement is 99,99% genuine ETA 2824-2. Resistance is normal during winding. Same with my watches with 2824-2.
Enjoy your nice watch!


----------



## imranbecks

About to purchase this later... Its from a known pre-owned dealer, but the watch doesn't come with box or papers. But I just wanna be sure... This is real right? >>> https://asiatimepiece.com/products/tissot-1853-le-locle-automatic-l164-264-1


----------



## peaceperfect

Thanks for the great help buddy!


----------



## Feppel

A BIT OT

I got offered this from a quite clueless seller (and after searching online I´m clueless as well). So, as Mel C once sang: I turn to you. Does anyone know anything about this, is it genuine? Which model is it? I cant find any other like this.


----------



## garnier10

funkadoobiest said:


> How does this one look? Purchased from Amazon Warehouse. Perhaps I'm just being paranoid, but I've noticed a couple of issues I'd love to have the experts weigh in on.
> 
> 1) The sub dial on the right is slightly mis-aligned. Could just be a quality issue, or is that common with fake?
> 
> 2) The markers above the "Swiss Made" text seem to line up differently relative to the text, compared to the pics on the Tissot website. The stock photo on Amazon matches my watch though...is there some variation among genuine watches?
> 
> I only paid ~$180 as a "used - very good" condition item. Should I return, or keep if i can tolerate the mis-alignment issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


This is gen


----------



## garnier10

Gnom said:


> View attachment 9899314
> View attachment 9899322
> 
> 
> URGENT please help are these fake


PRC200 is fake


----------



## v8chrono

Feppel said:


> A BIT OT
> 
> I got offered this from a quite clueless seller (and after searching online I´m clueless as well). So, as Mel C once sang: I turn to you. Does anyone know anything about this, is it genuine?


Judging by the logo and random coat of arms on the back I would say it was not genuine, however I am not familiar with that model.


----------



## Dolbs79

Hi Guys. Im a watch noob. Bought this Preowed 2 years ago from a Tissot AD. It had no paperwork or box. Am 99% sure its genuine but am i missing something?


----------



## peaceperfect

Oh my god, I've been finding this watch for so long! you're a lucky man! You found a rare gem!


----------



## v8chrono

Dolbs79 said:


> Hi Guys. Im a watch noob. Bought this Preowed 2 years ago from a Tissot AD. It had no paperwork or box. Am 99% sure its genuine but am i missing something?


I think you may have answered your own question, you bought it from an authorized Tissot dealer (who would lose their dealership if they were found to sell fakes) and you are 99% sure its genuine. I tend to agree with you on this.


----------



## sailing502

I am new to trying to collect watches and I just bout this Tissot prs516 and after seeing all the posts thought I would ask if this is real or fake.
I tried to see some of the posts in the start of this thread buy most of the pictures showing what to look for are not there.
I would like to learn what to look for . Thanks


----------



## atna909

I'm also a noob, and just starting collecting vintage pieces. I recently purchased this. Definitely needs a little TLC, but want everyone's opinion. Is there any reason to question the authenticity?


----------



## mmmaggie

Hello all! The pictures don't work anymore . I'd really appreciate if someone could please help me authenticate this watch for me? Please and thank you very very much!!


----------



## mmmaggie

mmmaggie said:


> Hello all! The pictures don't work anymore . I'd really appreciate if someone could please help me authenticate this watch for me? Please and thank you very very much!!


Er I guess I should include the back pic if it helps? And the strap is just a garbage temp strap for now. I have the original leather one but it's super gross haha


----------



## rjtsf

Thinking about placing a bid on this Visodate for sale on the Bay. Doesnt come with box or papers so a little apprehensive on bidding. Can someone verify authenticity. Thanks in advance!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Her...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


----------



## v8chrono

rjtsf said:


> Thinking about placing a bid on this Visodate for sale on the Bay. Doesnt come with box or papers so a little apprehensive on bidding. Can someone verify authenticity. Thanks in advance!


Educate yourself with this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/visodate-original-fake-photo-comparision-3785114.html


----------



## boriszulj

rjtsf said:


> Thinking about placing a bid on this Visodate for sale on the Bay. Doesnt come with box or papers so a little apprehensive on bidding. Can someone verify authenticity. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Her...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


It is fake. There are few sellers from Bulgaria and UK that sells "ex display" or "new withouth tags" Visodate watches for months now. It is crazy how buyers don't recognise fakes and give them positive feedback after purchase. There are more than one obvious differences for those who knows what to look.


----------



## rjtsf

v8chrono said:


> Educate yourself with this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/visodate-original-fake-photo-comparision-3785114.html


Thanks for providing that very helpful thread!


----------



## jimmy2773

I got this Tissot Quartz from a local Jeweler 9 months ago. The price was not cheap, so it was not one of those "to good to be true prices." AND it was from a jeweler.

But when browsing the web I came across something that made me wonder. I mean it came with box, books and everything else that looks totally genuine. So I opened up the back to look and the mechanism. I don't know, but when googling Swiss quartz movements, this does not look like one. The watch looks beautiful, well built, and glass is sapphire crystal, I did the water test and used a diamond tester. Yet............ the inside looks totally sad


----------



## imagwai

jimmy2773 said:


> I got this Tissot Quartz from a local Jeweler 9 months ago. The price was not cheap, so it was not one of those "to good to be true prices." AND it was from a jeweler.
> 
> But when browsing the web I came across something that made me wonder. I mean it came with box, books and everything else that looks totally genuine. So I opened up the back to look and the mechanism. I don't know, but when googling Swiss quartz movements, this does not look like one. The watch looks beautiful, well built, and glass is sapphire crystal, I did the water test and used a diamond tester. Yet............ the inside looks totally sad
> 
> View attachment 12840539


Unsure what model that is. What does the front of the watch look like? No expert on quartz movements, but I'd agree it doesn't look like the Swiss quartz movements I've seen before and does look somewhat sad.


----------



## jimmy2773

This is the thing, unpon searching I cannot find the quartz version, and don;t think they ever made one for the TISSOT COUTURIER DAY-DATE SILVER DIAL


----------



## boriszulj

This doesn't look like Swiss movement. To many plastic, and mark "swiss" or/and name of manufacturer should be written somewhere. Buying from jeweler sholud be safe, but from what I read and saw on net you are not the first one that had issue. AD is only 100% safe place to buy. 
I wonder how they make such a good fakes. You wrote that crystal is sapphire! Maybe case is genuine, only movement is not swiss. I see automatic Couturier fakes every day on eBay that really looks fine except small details on movement but never thought that there are quartz around.


----------



## jimmy2773

Thanks for the reply. I mean look at the box and everything, Fakes usually comes with bad boxes, this watch is beautiful. spotless, and details as fine as I have seen on a watch, and it keeps perfect time. Yet I opened it up and saw that mechanism. Looks like I will be having some words with a certain jeweler. Sigh


----------



## boriszulj

Maybe it is genuine watch but original movement went broken and it was replaced with other one. Just guessing.


----------



## imagwai

The pictures aren't that good - a bit fuzzy - but they do raise a couple of red flags for me. Namely, the silver writing on the Tissot box (boxes are faked too), and also the poor fit of the bracelet end links. I would certainly get it checked out properly.


----------



## v8chrono

It's not like any Tissot movement I have seen before, they are usually ETA and Swiss marked, so either a replacement movement or a complete fake.


----------



## ird1982

is this fake?i just want to know tnx guys.


----------



## daogiahieu

Is jomashop the safe place to buy a real tissot ?


----------



## v8chrono

Yes. Good prices too. Here is mine.


----------



## silverwind2712

daogiahieu said:


> Is jomashop the safe place to buy a real tissot ?


Yes. I bought mine last black friday from Jomashop.


----------



## shintomagic

daogiahieu said:


> Is jomashop the safe place to buy a real tissot ?


Yep, just bought my Sea Star from them a week ago. Great deal too tbh.

P.S. I think Jomashop had a sketch rep from bad reviews from nearly 10 years ago. I think they have improved greatly over that time.


----------



## amigaoneit

Hello everyone, i bid to an auction without much conviction, but entually I've won it.

This are the pictures of the item the seller sent me.

Didn't thought about it before, but after seeing this thread I'm worried it could be a fake. After an ebqy discount code it cost 169 gbp shipped to italy.

It's a tissot tradition chrono.

What do you think?









Inviato dal mio ZTE A2017G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster

daogiahieu said:


> Is jomashop the safe place to buy a real tissot ?


I bought my Visodate from Jomashop and couldn't be happier with it. 100% authentic.


----------



## amigaoneit

After receiving it i sure it was a fake. Ebay seller accepted the return let see how it ends

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## amigaoneit

amigaoneit said:


> Hello everyone, i bid to an auction without much conviction, but entually I've won it.
> 
> This are the pictures of the item the seller sent me.
> 
> Didn't thought about it before, but after seeing this thread I'm worried it could be a fake. After an ebqy discount code it cost 169 gbp shipped to italy.
> 
> It's a tissot tradition chrono.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ZTE A2017G utilizzando Tapatalk


After receiving it i was sure it was a fake. Ebay seller accepted the return. Let's hope it all ends well.

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

daogiahieu said:


> Is jomashop the safe place to buy a real tissot ?


Yes, I have purchased two Tossot watches (one for myself, and one as a gift). 100% authentic. I have posted an unboxing of mine when I received it some time back.


----------



## Settasak

Hello Friends.

I got a Tissot heritage visodate GOLD watch as a birthday gift from my friend.

The back writes that T019430 A 10BC022589.

I went to the official Tssot website. It appears that the B version and the style of the letter Jewels SWISS MADE on the back of my watch is not the same as the B version, especially the letters W and M.

I want you to check that this watch is genuine or fake..

If it is genuine, but it is an old model. Can you send me an old photo catalog?

I like the shape of the Tissot watch and I will buy one myself. But now I hope to be able to put on the watch that I received as a present, proudly claiming it is genuine.

Thank You


----------



## tolik_ex

Good day!
I`ve bought Tissot Titanium GMT at jomashop
Swiss made is extremely mis-aligned
It seems to be a replica, isn`t it?


----------



## Nerfthis

Well I watched this guy's video and shows two watches . One has a smooth chronograph while the other does not . Does the latter type of chronograph make the watch fake or is it just a different movement .
Thx


----------



## MAS1989

Hello Friends.

I got a Tissot Couturier Mens Watch T0356171103100.

I want you to check that this watch is genuine or fake.

Could you please help me?
Thanks,
Marius


----------



## Deli

tolik_ex said:


> Good day!
> I`ve bought Tissot Titanium GMT at jomashop
> Swiss made is extremely mis-aligned
> It seems to be a replica, isn`t it?
> View attachment 12997333


This one is ok. There's no fakes for this one yet.
Read the manual, and set the GMT hand by yourself, that's easy. There's no swiss-made fault there, but yours.


----------



## Deli

tolik_ex said:


> Good day!
> I`ve bought Tissot Titanium GMT at jomashop
> Swiss made is extremely mis-aligned
> It seems to be a replica, isn`t it?


This one is ok. There's no fakes for this one yet.
Read the manual, and set the GMT hand by yourself, that's easy. There's no swiss-made fault there, but yours.


----------



## Shizmosis

Did not know that there were so many fake Tissots on the market... crazy!!!


----------



## boriszulj

Settasak said:


> View attachment 12986161
> View attachment 12986169
> View attachment 12986175
> View attachment 12986181
> View attachment 12986185
> 
> 
> Hello Friends.
> 
> I got a Tissot heritage visodate GOLD watch as a birthday gift from my friend.
> 
> The back writes that T019430 A 10BC022589.
> 
> I went to the official Tssot website. It appears that the B version and the style of the letter Jewels SWISS MADE on the back of my watch is not the same as the B version, especially the letters W and M.
> 
> I want you to check that this watch is genuine or fake..
> 
> If it is genuine, but it is an old model. Can you send me an old photo catalog?
> 
> I like the shape of the Tissot watch and I will buy one myself. But now I hope to be able to put on the watch that I received as a present, proudly claiming it is genuine.
> 
> Thank You


Sorry to say but this is 100% fake. Rotor is absolutely wrong with different font and Tissot doesn't use incablock as antishock for ETA 2824-2 movement.
Those are the fakes I talk here about and see on eBay every day sold from UK and Bulgaria.


----------



## JuanMtl

Hello everyone!

I'm really new to this watch thingy. I never realized how huge is the fake market was. I am interested in a Tissot T-Race someone is offering online and I would really like what your thoughts are on it. Real or fake?

Thanks!


----------



## JuanMtl

Hello everyone!

I'm really new to this watch thingy. I never realized how huge is the fake market was. I am interested in a Tissot T-Race someone is offering online and I would really like what your thoughts are on it. Real or fake?

Thanks!


----------



## JuanMtl

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Deli

This Trace is a fake.


----------



## JuanMtl

Deli said:


> This Trace is a fake.


Thanks for the quick response!

For curiosity's sake, what makes you say that it's fake?


----------



## JuanMtl

Ok. Got it. Thank you!


----------



## TDYRanger

I think misspelling is the first dead giveaway!


----------



## Brk

Hi everybody. I am worry about that it is fake? I changed wristband is leather to steel. I know wristband is fake but watch? For answers thanks a lot


----------



## escrocu

Hello guys, 

I bought this watch from Ebay. Fake or genuine? For the record, in the dark nothing is phosphorescent.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## imagwai

escrocu said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought this watch from Ebay. Fake or genuine? For the record, in the dark nothing is phosphorescent.
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Face on photos, it's difficult to tell, although the printing looks OK, and the movement shows an ETA Swiss quartz, so I'd suggest it's probably fine.


----------



## ty27rv

Do you guys think this is a fake? I can't find any info on it and all the other Navigators I see are not similar to it. No swiss made. I am also not sure the Navigator had a date?


----------



## Istoris

Hello everyone, 
I found this used watch on the internet and i want to see your opinion, is it fake ?


----------



## artofsteal

Are the boxes from Tissot being made in China now? I recently ordered a watch from Jomashop, and upon opening, I noticed that the box says "box made in China." Does this compromise the watch itself?


----------



## imagwai

artofsteal said:


> Are the boxes from Tissot being made in China now? I recently ordered a watch from Jomashop, and upon opening, I noticed that the box says "box made in China." Does this compromise the watch itself?


Don't know the answer, but where the box is manufactured has nothing to do with the watch being labelled as Swiss Made, so I wouldn't be at all surprised if Tissot had their boxes made in China.


----------



## Deli

artofsteal said:


> Are the boxes from Tissot being made in China now?


Why "now" ? It's been a long time.

Just as 90% of the cases and almost all of the straps.


----------



## boriszulj

Istoris said:


> Hello everyone,
> I found this used watch on the internet and i want to see your opinion, is it fake ?
> View attachment 13503821
> View attachment 13503823
> View attachment 13503825
> View attachment 13503827
> View attachment 13503829


It looks legit.


----------



## WatchesIsDumb69

if it says Tossit its probably fake


----------



## sinjiteta

Dear all, i need expert advice; is it a real prs 516 extreme or just a fake?


----------



## sinjiteta

Dear all, i need expert advice; is it a real prs 516 extreme or just a fake?

View attachment 13862849
View attachment 13862851
View attachment 13862847
View attachment 13862841


----------



## CrazyCat

Just by having a quick look at the font used for the logo in the rotor, it’s clearly a fake.


----------



## v8chrono

I would tend to agree, the buttons don't look right and have red highlights where they should be yellow, the strap is incorrect and the movement looks too plain also.


----------



## Carrot01

Not much to go one here, but does this watch look to be a fake?

I might ask for more photos

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/albany/watches/tissot-v8-automatic-silver/1210502480


----------



## Bboi

I unfortunately bought a fake visodate a few months back. Going through PayPal to get some money back but need to have it assessed. I don't live near an AD but wondering if there's any way to do that online? Thanks!


----------



## calgarc

Hey guys, been forever since I have used this site. I recently bought a vintage Tissot at a decent price. the watch itself along with the movement seem to be legit, although i am sure the dial and crown has been redone to some extent. what are your thoughts?


----------



## calgarc

Hey guys, been forever since I have used this site. I recently bought a vintage Tissot at a decent price. the watch itself along with the movement seem to be legit, although i am sure the dial and crown has been redone to some extent. what are your thoughts?

View attachment 14002239

View attachment 14002241

View attachment 14002243

View attachment 14002245

View attachment 14002247


----------



## v8chrono

The crown is a replacement but I am not sure the dial has been redone and I would think its original.


----------



## calgarc

v8chrono said:


> The crown is a replacement but I am not sure the dial has been redone and I would think its original.


thanks. exactly what I figured. maybe I can find an original crown for it at some point, but i figured I got a good enough deal.


----------



## salemm

You guys saved me me some money. I bought a "Tissot Seastar" last month on eBay. Here's what it looks like:









It came in a Tissot box, but when I look in the side flaps the warranty card didn't match the watch I had. This made me suspicious so I went to this forum and discovered that I had bought a fake. The sad thing is that the seller is a newbie and had bought it online on Chrono24. I used the examples and commentary in the forum to convince him that it was a fake and he refunded my money plus the shipping. From now on, I'll be much more careful buying collectibles from eBay.


----------



## Tcnh

hi all could you please tell me is there any red-flags?


----------



## docdoowop

hey guys
cannot find this configuration anywhere on the web\ with numbers engraved on the inner part of the bezel
the seller has rubber and titanium bracelet with it
the bezel turns kinda of easy, not firmly


----------



## Techguy73

Hello everyone. So I know the old adage, if it's too good to be true, it usually is, which is why I'm here. I recently stopped by one of my local pawn shops I frequent and nearly had a heart attack when I saw what they had in their watch case. Buried among the usual rabble of Invictas, Armitrons and other such watches, I saw something that caught my eye. A Tissot PRC200 chronograph marked at $60! I asked to see it and found it wasn't a quartz model but an automatic chronograph. I looked it over and gave it a few shakes to wind the spring and to confirm all the functions worked properly, which they did. I immediately put it on layaway and excitedly left the store. Over the course of the next few days of reflection and research, I feel it may potentially be a fake. Granted I do know that often times pawn shops won't always take the time to fully research an item and given the fact that Tissot is not a premier brand like Rolex, Hublot, Omega and the like, it's possible they let it slip through and it is a legit Tissot. Overall the watch is in decent shape, the crystal is clean and scratch free, the bracelet has a few minor scuffs from being worn as does the case. The photo I took of the movement looks like the legit movement, though I know this doesn't prove anything as the better fakes use the correct movement. If anyone has this exact model, are you able to confirm it's authenticity by comparing it to yours? Thank you for any input you have!


----------



## Techguy73

duplicate


----------



## v8chrono

If you google the model number there are quite a few on line to compare it to, including a four minute video, from what I have seen the watch you show here is genuine - https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-gb/shop/tissot-prc-200-automatic-chronograph-33.html


----------



## Yukoner1

Techguy73 said:


> Hello everyone. So I know the old adage, if it's too good to be true, it usually is, which is why I'm here. I recently stopped by one of my local pawn shops I frequent and nearly had a heart attack when I saw what they had in their watch case. Buried among the usual rabble of Invictas, Armitrons and other such watches, I saw something that caught my eye. A Tissot PRC200 chronograph marked at $60! I asked to see it and found it wasn't a quartz model but an automatic chronograph. I looked it over and gave it a few shakes to wind the spring and to confirm all the functions worked properly, which they did. I immediately put it on layaway and excitedly left the store. Over the course of the next few days of reflection and research, I feel it may potentially be a fake. Granted I do know that often times pawn shops won't always take the time to fully research an item and given the fact that Tissot is not a premier brand like Rolex, Hublot, Omega and the like, it's possible they let it slip through and it is a legit Tissot. Overall the watch is in decent shape, the crystal is clean and scratch free, the bracelet has a few minor scuffs from being worn as does the case. The photo I took of the movement looks like the legit movement, though I know this doesn't prove anything as the better fakes use the correct movement. If anyone has this exact model, are you able to confirm it's authenticity by comparing it to yours? Thank you for any input you have!


So I compared your pics to other online ones (of known reputability, of the same reference), and I'm not personally seeing anything that's out of the ordinary. In fact, the ONLY difference I've seen is on the movement (through your exhibitionist case-back) where yours says "15 JEWELS". Some examples you can find say "15 FIFTEEN JEWELS". To be clear though, I am finding BOTH versions when looking up your particular reference.

If this were my watch, I would presume it to be real and authentic, until I'm either proven otherwise or discover something new / previously unobserved.

Congrats on the find, that's awesome !


----------



## Techguy73

Yukoner1 said:


> So I compared your pics to other online ones (of known reputability, of the same reference), and I'm not personally seeing anything that's out of the ordinary. In fact, the ONLY difference I've seen is on the movement (through your exhibitionist case-back) where yours says "15 JEWELS". Some examples you can find say "15 FIFTEEN JEWELS". To be clear though, I am finding BOTH versions when looking up your particular reference.
> 
> If this were my watch, I would presume it to be real and authentic, until I'm either proven otherwise or discover something new / previously unobserved.
> 
> Congrats on the find, that's awesome !


Thank you. I am feeling better, and excited.


----------



## atherine03

Hi to all,

My girlfriend bought me a used Tissot Courtier thru ebay but we're not totally sure if it's authentic. Here are the pics:








I just noticed that at the back plate, it says _"*10bar *WATER-RESISTANT 100m/300ft"_ , is this correct or is this an indicator that its fake since most of the pics I saw in web shows _"WATER-RESISTANT *10bar* 100m/300ft"_


----------



## atherine03




----------



## Yukoner1

atherine03 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> My girlfriend bought me a used Tissot Courtier thru ebay but we're not totally sure if it's authentic. Here are the pics:
> 
> I just noticed that at the back plate, it says _"*10bar *WATER-RESISTANT 100m/300ft"_ , is this correct or is this an indicator that its fake since most of the pics I saw in web shows _"WATER-RESISTANT *10bar* 100m/300ft"_


You are correct that the vast majority of images that can be found for this particular reference do indeed have the "10 bar" AFTER the "Water-Resistant". That being said, take a look at this example:

https://ng.pricena.com/en/product/t...let-mens-luxury-watch-price-in-nigeria-662252

This one clearly has it written in the same order as yours. That being said, the question of course becomes, is this one also a fake.

How's the watch feel ? Well put together ? Movement accurate ? Finishing on it all good ?


----------



## atherine03

Hi, I havent actually received the watch from my girlfriend but Im expecting to receive it next week. She said it feels good quality and heavy compared to the much cheaper watches. For me I was just confused with the backplate having the '10bar' before the 'WATER-RESISTANT'.

Hopefully somebody from this thread could help me with autheticating this.


----------



## imagwai

atherine03 said:


> Hi, I havent actually received the watch from my girlfriend but Im expecting to receive it next week. She said it feels good quality and heavy compared to the much cheaper watches. For me I was just confused with the backplate having the '10bar' before the 'WATER-RESISTANT'.
> 
> Hopefully somebody from this thread could help me with autheticating this.


There are no very obvious signs of it being fake, but it's very difficult to tell for sure to be honest these days. Unless you have a genuine one to compare to, the best way to ensure you buy a genuine Tissot is to buy from an authorized Tissot dealer. There are many other details you could include which might help determine the likelihood of it being fake, though, such as details of the seller you bought it from, where it was shipped from, what box and papers it came with, etc. You could also try opening the caseback (or getting a watchmaker to do it for you) and see if it's a Swiss quartz (ETA) movement in there. That would give added confidence.


----------



## blasdfa

Can you guys help me identify if Genuine tissot automatic 3 or not ? ( Model : T0654301605100 )

the Serial number in the back looks odd, no ? :


----------



## blasdfa

Can you guys help me identify if Genuine tissot automatic 3 or not ? ( Model : T0654301605100 )

the Serial number in the back looks odd, no ? :
View attachment 14708667


View attachment 14708669


View attachment 14708671


----------



## boriszulj

It looks fine.


----------



## blasdfa

boriszulj said:


> It looks fine.


The T on the bezel is also engraved and on the strap

in your opinion 100% authentic ?


----------



## RageInParis

Hello everybody

Can someone tell me if this watch is authentic or not? Thank you very much |>


----------



## boriszulj

Yes it is. I have the same. Excellent watch but from photos it needs cleaning, some polishing and new strap.
My is +1 sec/day. Also have stainless steel strap that I bought later because I like it more.
Did you buy it or going to? What is the price?


----------



## zenitram

Hello folks. This is a long thread, but is interesting. I recently purchased a vintage Tissot online. It was cheap enough to take a risk on authenticity -- which I suspect. If it's real, I have a good find. If not, I'm luckily not out a whole lot. I don't have photos yet of the movement (am awaiting delivery), which will be the real tell-tale, but I want to start with just a look at the face and dial. I don't have a sufficient grasp of Tissot's catalog to know whether this was a watch actually in production. I'm familiar with the Seastar Seven line, but this watch is rectangular and is simply marked "Seven". I contacted Tissot's customer service and was informed they do not have a reference database available to assist in authentication, nor do they have reference catalogs available. Disappointing, but hence the value of this forum. Thoughts on this watch?


----------



## v8chrono

zenitram said:


> Hello folks. This is a long thread, but is interesting. I recently purchased a vintage Tissot online. It was cheap enough to take a risk on authenticity -- which I suspect. If it's real, I have a good find


The watch is genuine, if not a widely seen variant, the movement will confirm the date of manufacture (from the long serial number) but it looks circa. 1970 to me give or take a few years.


----------



## reb0957

I am looking at a heritage navigator on eBay. It looks legit but would should I ask the seller to prove it?
Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

reb0957 said:


> I am looking at a heritage navigator on eBay. It looks legit but would should I ask the seller to prove it?
> Thanks


Buy the seller not the watch, in other words, if it is a legitimate seller with good feedback and a returns policy then there is no need to worry about authenticity. Ultimately if when the watch arrives and you are not happy for any reason then just send it back.


----------



## Penduyboy

Just bought this Tissot, could you please let me know how old is this watch. I believe it is from 1960s or 1970s.

Please help me with some info as I am unable to spot info on this particular model.

Thanks


----------



## v8chrono

That's a pretty watch and it looks genuine, I'd say is from the late 1960s, be best to get the back off which will tell you the movement type, serial number (which you can use to date the watch) and the case type.


----------



## Penduyboy

v8chrono said:


> That's a pretty watch and it looks genuine, I'd say is from the late 1960s, be best to get the back off which will tell you the movement type, serial number (which you can use to date the watch) and the case type.


Thanks v8chrono, I will upload photos of the watch movement once, I receive the watch.

With regards, Pendu


----------



## Penduyboy

v8chrono said:


> That's a pretty watch and it looks genuine, I'd say is from the late 1960s, be best to get the back off which will tell you the movement type, serial number (which you can use to date the watch) and the case type.


Thanks v8chrono! This is very helpful info. I will upload photos of the watch movement once, I receive the watch.

With regards, Pendu


----------



## Deli

Penduyboy said:


> Just bought this Tissot, could you please let me know how old is this watch. I believe it is from 1960s or 1970s.
> 
> Please help me with some info as I am unable to spot info on this particular model.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 14850767


Dial does not look original.


----------



## Johnink411

Hello - How do you join this forum? I have a Tissot Nicky Hayden that I would like to ask for some feedback about?

Thank you


----------



## v8chrono

Johnink411 said:


> Hello - How do you join this forum? I have a Tissot Nicky Hayden that I would like to ask for some feedback about?
> 
> Thank you


Looks like you have joined it already, welcome.


----------



## xrayjack

Hi, I wonder if anyone here can put my mind at rest.
I've just picked up a used Visodate (no box) and want to be sure it's original. I've had one before but it's been some time and the paranoid part of my brain is telling me it feels a bit different (and is a bit squeaky) when winding. Also the rotor is a slightly noisy which I don't remember (again, could well just be my paranoia).
The strap looked identical to the one I used to have (but have swapped it out in the pics) and the lugs have the same sharp feeling.
Any input would be gratefully received.


----------



## v8chrono

Looks genuine to me, I have had both and there are no alarm bells ringing for yours.


----------



## xrayjack

Thanks for your opinion and for taking the time to reply to my post. I have been feeling more confident with it as time passes as well, seems I got a bargain!
All the best to you.


----------



## NewOne

Hello gents,
I am new here and a noob.
Please tell me if this Tissot watch is original or fake. The case size i around 39-40mm WITHOUT crown and it weight 136-137 grams with all links on the bracelet. Dial is blue. 
Thank you!


----------



## NewOne

Hello gents,
I am new here and a noob.
Please tell me if this Tissot watch is original or fake. The case size i around 39-40mm WITHOUT crown and it weight 136-137 grams with all links on the bracelet. Dial is blue. 
Thank you!
View attachment 14909615

View attachment 14909617

View attachment 14909619

View attachment 14909621

View attachment 14909623


----------



## Jryangeary

Could anyone help me please?-by telling me if this Tissot is authentic, or phony? I have to return it by a certain time to get my $ back,
If that’s the case. Wait....how do I post the picture?


----------



## Coffee&Watches

I am amazed. I love Tissot and have 3. 1 was from an AD and two were from Amazon. Does this mean the ones from Amazon could be fake? They came in legit looking Tissot box and packaging. Looks identical to the packaging with the Tissot from the AD
MJ


----------



## Deli

Coffee&Watches said:


> I am amazed. I love Tissot and have 3. 1 was from an AD and two were from Amazon. Does this mean the ones from Amazon could be fake? They came in legit looking Tissot box and packaging. Looks identical to the packaging with the Tissot from the AD
> MJ


That's why it's called a copy.


----------



## olikatz

Very helpful. Thanks


----------



## dragonfyre

Hi WatchUSeek,

Hope you guys can spare a bit of time to help me legit check this watch. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but have been really eyeing it. It's a pre-owned watch.

Model number is T049307A

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Spear999

Hi, first post. Grateful if someone could help me solve a bit of a puzzle...

I bought a Tissot V8 from John Lewis in 2010. I have the original receipt, box etc. I've sent it to Tissot recently for a battery replacement and they are telling me its counterfeit. I haven't yet received any official explanation from Tissot about why they think it's counterfeit but a brief phone call suggests its all wrong (strap, bezell, case, back). Between 2010 - 2020 I've sent the watch for battery replacement twice through local jewellers (major high street chains). Returned both times with no problems.

I'm sure the watch I have is the same as the one I purchased originally. Sounds a bit lame but you just 'know' from the fit etc. I've attached some photos. Grateful if someone could give me an opinion from the photos. Cheers.


----------



## BundyBear

Spear999 said:


> Hi, first post. Grateful if someone could help me solve a bit of a puzzle...
> 
> I bought a Tissot V8 from John Lewis in 2010. I have the original receipt, box etc. I've sent it to Tissot recently for a battery replacement and they are telling me its counterfeit. I haven't yet received any official explanation from Tissot about why they think it's counterfeit but a brief phone call suggests its all wrong (strap, bezell, case, back). Between 2010 - 2020 I've sent the watch for battery replacement twice through local jewellers (major high street chains). Returned both times with no problems.
> 
> I'm sure the watch I have is the same as the one I purchased originally. Sounds a bit lame but you just 'know' from the fit etc. I've attached some photos. Grateful if someone could give me an opinion from the photos. Cheers.
> View attachment 15383999
> View attachment 15384001
> View attachment 15384002
> View attachment 15384003


John Lewis is a big department store and they sell Tissot watches as part of their deal with Swatch group. They also take returns from customers.

I won't pass judgement on that since I have little knowledge on that model. However, there is nothing to doubt what Tissot said. They opened the watch and they must know what they saw, i.e. fake movement.

So, if what Tissot is saying is true, then chances are, that you bought a watch that had been bought but was returned to the store. Except that the person swapped it out with a fake and you have been wearing a fake for the last ten years.

The last two times you got the battery changed? The store did it in house and didn't send it to The Swatch Group to do a battery change.


----------



## Spear999

Thanks for the reply. I checked that out with John Lewis and they said it hadn’t previously been sold and returned. You‘re right about the battery replacements being done in-house. I assumed they would have sent it to an official Tissot service place but clearly not.


----------



## vietnam92

Coffee&Watches said:


> I am amazed. I love Tissot and have 3. 1 was from an AD and two were from Amazon. Does this mean the ones from Amazon could be fake? They came in legit looking Tissot box and packaging. Looks identical to the packaging with the Tissot from the AD
> MJ


If you buy from Amazon, it depends on what seller. Amazon.com or other seller on Amazon like watchsaving,....


----------



## QuartzWatchLamer

Found this for sale on a Norwegian site. There's no Swiss Made on the dial and no "Tissot" on the Clasp. Haven't bought it yet. The price aprox. NOK 900/US$110.

https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=188505189


----------



## ellvis

Fake watch !


----------



## CSG

I didn't think most modern Tissots were expensive enough to make counterfeiting them worthwhile. Obviously, I was wrong!


----------



## Canipa

Hello friends,
Have you ever seen any fake powermatic 80 seastar on the market?


----------



## boriszulj

Beware of this eBay seller catapredi on eBay.
He sells fake Tissot. Actually very, very bad fakes but managed to sell it! I reported his items more than once, but eBay doesn't do anything! I don't know how to make them delete those auctions!









Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch | eBay


<p>Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch. Condition is New with tags. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk













Mens Tissot 1853 Seastar | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mens Tissot 1853 Seastar at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Canipa

boriszulj said:


> Beware of this eBay seller catapredi on eBay.
> He sells fake Tissot. Actually very, very bad fakes but managed to sell it! I reported his items more than once, but eBay doesn't do anything! I don't know how to make them delete those auctions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Tissot Le Locle Mens Watch. Condition is New with tags. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mens Tissot 1853 Seastar | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mens Tissot 1853 Seastar at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Holly s***


----------



## Canipa

I'm thinking if this could be a fake one...
Could you please help me?


----------



## boriszulj

Canipa said:


> I'm thinking if this could be a fake one...
> Could you please help me?
> 
> Hard to say from your smartphone photos. Not good resolution to analyse details.
> 
> Here is video. The best way is to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakes are never perfect. Even AAA fakes have small differences like number or letter shape, shine, small color difference etc. What's most obivious is finish quality. If there are imperfections that are suspect, chance that it's fake is 99%.


----------



## Canipa

I bought it. If it's original, was a good deal, if not, I'll return it.
That was seller's photos.
To me, look original, I don't even know if they are copying these model.


----------



## boriszulj

Canipa said:


> I bought it. If it's original, was a good deal, if not, I'll return it.
> That was seller's photos.
> To me, look original, I don't even know if they are copying these model.


I agree that it looks original, but check when it comes. I saw really good replicas.


----------



## Canipa

boriszulj said:


> I agree that it looks original, but check when it comes. I saw really good replicas.


Yes... Rolex and Panerais...

Usually the Tissot replicas are the bad ones...


----------



## boriszulj

Canipa said:


> Yes... Rolex and Panerais...
> 
> Usually the Tissot replicas are the bad ones...


You would be suprised. I saw Visodate replicas with ETA 2842-2 clones that only Tissot and swiss made engraving wasn't good. Everyng else looked genuine on photos.
Check this thread: Visodate - Original & Fake Photo Comparision


----------



## boriszulj

Even you won't understand our language you will see photo comparison here also:Portal Satova - Forum - Pogledaj temu - Visodate, fake ili ne? Pomoć molim.


----------



## Canipa

boriszulj said:


> You would be suprised. I saw Visodate replicas with ETA 2842-2 clones that only Tissot and swiss made engraving wasn't good. Everyng else looked genuine on photos.
> Check this thread: Visodate - Original & Fake Photo Comparision


Holly s***

That's scares me


----------



## Canipa

The back of that replica had a bad finish...
But it was a real good one.

I'm wondering if they already copied the 80 hour power reserve...


----------



## boriszulj

cheapestreplicas.com - cheapestreplicas Resources and Information.


cheapestreplicas.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, cheapestreplicas.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.cheapestreplicas.com


----------



## boriszulj

As already wrote, when it comes check and compare. What was the price?


----------



## Canipa

Here in Brazil a brand new costs USD$730 on the gray market...USD$980 on the retailers and I paid USD$ 370 for this slightly used one.
Usually appears some good prices from travellers, that's what I look for.


----------



## boriszulj

Keep us informed when it comes.


----------



## Canipa

boriszulj said:


> Keep us informed when it comes.


----------



## tlshepherd

Hi Guys,

I've been following Watchuseek forever, but rarely ever post and don't think I've ever visited the Tissot forum until now. I'm surprised to learn that Tissots are commonly faked. I thought that was mostly a problem of the higher end brands like Rolex, Omega, PP and such. I have two of the Heritage 1973 Chronographs and, more recently, a Gentleman Powermatic 80. What should I be looking for to verify that they are the real deal? 

Thanks and Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## boriszulj

tlshepherd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following Watchuseek forever, but rarely ever post and don't think I've ever visited the Tissot forum until now. I'm surprised to learn that Tissots are commonly faked. I thought that was mostly a problem of the higher end brands like Rolex, Omega, PP and such. I have two of the Heritage 1973 Chronographs and, more recently, a Gentleman Powermatic 80. What should I be looking for to verify that they are the real deal?
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Tom


Any sign of imperfection could/is supect to counterfeit. Small misalignements, variations of color, lack of shine, different fonts, loose bracelet etc.....
I always inspect movement and how it is finished for automatic watches. There are lots of photos on net to compare. Also offical Tissot web page has image of all their watches that are currenty on market.
Remeber, even some watchmakers are not informed enough for all brands. When fake is done in high quality, it is not unusual that some of them will say it is legit.
If you want to be 100% sure, only authorised service can confirm that.
But, there is watch community like this one to help.
I can help with Tissot automatic watches because I have few and have eye for details!😊


----------



## Canipa

boriszulj said:


> Keep us informed when it comes.


My friend, the beautie had arrived.
And is much better in real life than in photos.
I must confess, thought this blue was too bling for me, but now I'm loving it.

Happy ending story.


----------



## boriszulj

Glad for you!


----------



## Supergrasss

I have this tissot I agreed to buy it with agreement i could get it checked out to make sure its legit. My friends mother usually checks these things out for me but with Wales and soon England lockdown I cant get there. It looks good to me but a second opinion would be useful. The current owner recieved it as a gift but needs the money and its not his sort of thing.


----------



## boriszulj

Letters on rotor looks wrong, mostly not aligned. Maybe thats only on photo. If letters are perfectly aligned (no imperfections whatsoever) and shaped this should be genuine watch. 
Take look here:| Tissot


----------



## Supergrasss

The letters are fine on the watch itself. I think its just 2 light sources catching different angled surfaces.
Thanks for having a look


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else can help me identify if this Tissot Le Locle is legit or fake. Seller insists it's real but I'm having doubts. With that said I never had a Tissot so I can't confirm. These are the pictures sent to me. They aren't the best quality I know, but I hope someone could at least make something out of them.


----------



## Ed.YANG

the first tell tale of fake falls on the bracelet for sure.
follows by the back case... way too opposite of "refine workmanship"


----------



## boriszulj

Bracelet is aftermarket product. Not even copy. Watch itself looks genuine from posted pictures. To be sure closer photo of movement would be nice to see.


----------



## westla

deleted


----------



## Some Time Ago

Thans guys for all the info. I was not aware that Tissot also fell victim to so much (bad) copying. Seems from 2005 models onwards...I will stick to vintage or at least pre-2000 to be safe...;o). Also people...try buying new watches with correct box and paperwork. Way easier for everyone to agree on authenticity. I may surely hope that everyone now buying a quality watch like a 500+ euro Tissot will at least keep the B+P.....if they ever want to part with it (or at least when it is no older then 15 years). Just my thoughts..


----------



## SussexWatches

Hi everyone,

I just bought a Tissot T03540716015100 Tissot from Ebay.
The box looks great, the watch seems ok, apart from it is +12 seconds within 6 hours (watch could do with a service maybe?) but paperwork is very questionable which makes me doubt the whole watch. Could anyone have a look and tell me there thoughts?








Many thanks!


----------



## boriszulj

I'm pretty sure it is replica. Tissot never used incabloc as antishock for Couturier watches with ETA 2834-2. They use novodiac.
Also no ETA logo engraved on movement and numbers engraved are badly done.
Look at photo attached how it should look.
+12 sec is within spec for this class of watches. From -10 up to +20 sec/day is normal.

You bought nice watch but not genuine Tissot product. I guess price was good. That's first alarm something isn't right.
Start eBay return process.


----------



## imagwai

boriszulj said:


> +12 sec is within spec for this class of watches. From -10 up to +20 sec/day is normal.


OP stated +12 secs in 6 hours, so that's +48 secs per day. Reason enough to return it if it's a new watch.


----------



## imagwai

SussexWatches said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a Tissot T03540716015100 Tissot from Ebay.
> The box looks great, the watch seems ok, apart from it is +12 seconds within 6 hours (watch could do with a service maybe?) but paperwork is very questionable which makes me doubt the whole watch. Could anyone have a look and tell me there thoughts?
> View attachment 16056619
> 
> Many thanks!
> View attachment 16056622
> View attachment 16056623


Spotting fakes is very tricky. Perhaps also post the paperwork plus close-up of the front of the watch and the box. The more views and information provided, the easier it becomes.


----------



## boriszulj

imagwai said:


> OP stated +12 secs in 6 hours, so that's +48 secs per day. Reason enough to return it if it's a new watch.


Ups! My bad! Wasn't reading with full attention. Sure, +12/6h is way too much. 
That's another reason why I'm sure it's fake.


----------



## SussexWatches

imagwai said:


> Spotting fakes is very tricky. Perhaps also post the paperwork plus close-up of the front of the watch and the box. The more views and information provided, the easier it becomes.


Thanks for that, the paperwork is 100% fake, no doubt, the booklet is a blatant photo copy. The box looks good though! Bit upsetting to be honest. I paid £225 for it, and it was listed as 2nd hand, so I thought it was fair price.

I will send back right away, shame I will have to send it back for another poor person to be scammed!


----------



## SussexWatches

boriszulj said:


> I'm pretty sure it is replica. Tissot never used incabloc as antishock for Couturier watches with ETA 2834-2. They use novodiac.
> Also no ETA logo engraved on movement and numbers engraved are badly done.
> Look at photo attached how it should look.
> +12 sec is within spec for this class of watches. From -10 up to +20 sec/day is normal.
> 
> You bought nice watch but not genuine Tissot product. I guess price was good. That's first alarm something isn't right.
> Start eBay return process.
> View attachment 16056731


Thank you so much, this is really helpful, the anti shock is a dead giveaway. Scary how close they look to the real thing though!


----------



## boriszulj

SussexWatches said:


> Thanks for that, the paperwork is 100% fake, no doubt, the booklet is a blatant photo copy. The box looks good though! Bit upsetting to be honest. I paid £225 for it, and it was listed as 2nd hand, so I thought it was fair price.
> 
> I will send back right away, shame I will have to send it back for another poor person to be scammed!


You should report seller to eBay for selling fakes. Go to auction and choose "report item" option. Maybe they will block seller.


----------



## SussexWatches

It's hard to see in the photos, that the booklet is a blatant photocopy. Just the watch is a really good fake for a Tissot, I expect fake Rolex's, not Tissot's! They certainly have went into some lengths to try and sell these as real ones.
I will put in a refund request right away!
Thank you so much for your help!









Tissot Couturier Men's Black Watch - T035.407.16.051.00 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tissot Couturier Men's Black Watch - T035.407.16.051.00 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Sir Raged

Hey guys! I'm thinking of getting this particular Tissot. It's pre-owned but otherwise seems to be authentic. I'm not an expert on this and don't want to end up wasting money on a cheap copy.
Can you guys guide as to whether it seems authentic or fake? I'm finding it hard to spot the difference 😅


----------



## ellvis

........no replay no support....deleted


----------



## jnbr19867

THANK YOU, very helpful.


----------



## Spuz Zard

I ordered a Seastar 1000 Chronograph thru Amazon, as usual it arrived super fast. When I took it out of the box and gave it the once over. I realised right away that it didn't look quite right. The indicies looked really cheap and "toy-like" as did the dial.
But the real give away was the fake screw-down pushers, they didn't screw in or out....

I wish I had taken a picture of it before sending back. And yes thru the Amazon buyer's protection I proptly got a full refund.

I later ordered a real one, again thru Amazon, and it is a fine watch to have in my collection.


----------



## Dwijaya

seanpiper said:


> I ran a search on Photobucket today to see what Tissots I could find. Surprisingly the number of fakes was astonishing!!! I thought it might be useful to post the images here as a reference.
> 
> These range from the very good to the VERY bad!!! You be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRC200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being our number one top seller I'm not surprised to see this being copied. The giveaway is the spacing of the lettering and chrono dials. It's all a little too tight on this one. Having said that, it's a much better fake than...
> 
> it happened i'm weearing mine and couldn't find the lettering and chrono dials means by OP, i'm seeing mine and these again and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a long time and a lot of cross checking, but this is certainly a copy, albeit a very good one! The faults lie with the hands and the dial. They're obviously trying to copy the look of a carbon fibre dial by replicating it with a zig zag pattern. Also, the hands on the real deal have a visible border around the white section. This is the lume
> 
> Plus if you were unlucky enough to end up with one of these, I could almost guarantee touching the glass would do diddily sqaut!


----------

